# Lobo Estepario está durmiendo en León en el coche en diciembre



## Turgot (2 Dic 2022)

¿Sus padres ya no le aguantan?

Empiezo a pensar que está loco de verdad, cualquier día se descuida e hipotermia que te crió


----------



## LionelHutz (2 Dic 2022)

Celenski esta en kiev, parando obuses con el pecho.

no digo que mlo superes, igualamelo.


----------



## octopodiforme (2 Dic 2022)

Lo del gato le ha afectado mucho, demasiado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Dic 2022)

Coche con techo de cristal, la peor opción si vas a dormir al raso.



McNulty dijo:


> Por? El sol?



Por las pérdidas de calor.

En las camper se ponen aislantes en los cristales a la hora de dormir.

Está usando un coche de pijo para vivir como un vagabundo.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (2 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Coche con techo de cristal, la peor opción si vas a dormir al raso.



En Jurasic park les ayudó a sobrevivir, ¿que opinas sobre eso?



octopodiforme dijo:


> Lo del gato le ha afectado mucho, demasiado.



Desarrolla.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

Juan es el tipo más íntegro y con más cojones que conozco, y en este foro hay unos cuantos niñatos que se dedican a reirse de él o a decir que está loco. Deberíais conocerlo antes de hablar.

Simplemente busca un sitio tranquilo en el que estar alejado de esta cada día más enfermiza sociedad. Estos hilos son patéticos propios de niñatos aburridos, y ya van unos cuantos que veo así por eso comento. Espabilad. 

Y si queréis ser personas dignas aislaros de esta putrefacta sociedad. Vivir en soledad es sinónimo de buena salud mental y espiritual en estos tiempos que corren.


----------



## OYeah (2 Dic 2022)

Habla con la encargada por la temperatura del McDonalds, y se queja de que la comida ahora es de plástico.


----------



## Turgot (2 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Habla con la encargada por la temperatura del McDonalds, y se queja de que la comida ahora es de plástico.



También fuma, y de cajetilla, ni siquiera liados


----------



## OYeah (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Juan es el tipo más íntegro y con más cojones que conozco, y en este foro hay unos cuantos niñatos que se dedican a reirse de él o a decir que está loco. Deberíais conocerlo antes de hablar.
> 
> Simplemente busca un sitio tranquilo en el que estar alejado de esta cada día más enfermiza sociedad. Estos hilos son patéticos propios de niñatos aburridos, y ya van unos cuantos que veo así por eso comento. Espabilad.
> 
> Y si queréis ser personas dignas aislaros de esta putrefacta sociedad. Vivir en soledad es sinónimo de buena salud mental y espiritual en estos tiempos que corren.




Pasadle el número.


----------



## McNulty (2 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Coche con techo de cristal, la peor opción si vas a dormir al raso.



Por? El sol?


----------



## Akira. (2 Dic 2022)

Tiene razón en que realmente, en la verdadera disidencia somos muy pocos y los que somos, llevamos luchando años, no es cosa solo de ahora.


----------



## derepen (2 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Pasadle el número.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279538



  

qué currado esto de la cabaña me ha recordado a Beatriz Montaner o como se llame la presentadora esa de la Sexta


----------



## derepen (2 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por? El sol?



Aislamiento pésimo del frío?


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Dic 2022)

Uno de los pocos disidentes verdaderos que hay en España . Da gusto ver sus videos y reflexiones . Y los hilos en foro burbuja de la niño ratada sobre el lobo estepario echando bilis .


----------



## Jack Causto (2 Dic 2022)

El mérito lo tiene,pero si yo tuviera su carisma iba a estar pasando frío.

Este tío si quisiera montaba una secta y podrá liarla parda de verdad.

Parece que no es consciente de su don.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por? El sol?



Por las pérdidas de calor.

En las camper se ponen aislantes en los cristales a la hora de dormir.

Está usando un coche de pijo para vivir como un vagabundo.


----------



## cuñado de bar (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Juan es el tipo más íntegro y con más cojones que conozco, y en este foro hay unos cuantos niñatos que se dedican a reirse de él o a decir que está loco. Deberíais conocerlo antes de hablar.
> 
> Simplemente busca un sitio tranquilo en el que estar alejado de esta cada día más enfermiza sociedad. Estos hilos son patéticos propios de niñatos aburridos, y ya van unos cuantos que veo así por eso comento. Espabilad.
> 
> Y si queréis ser personas dignas aislaros de esta putrefacta sociedad. Vivir en soledad es sinónimo de buena salud mental y espiritual en estos tiempos que corren.



No creo que se le critica por criticar. Se le critica porque es un poco falso. Comenta como si viviera así todo el año. Cuando hace mucho frío se mete en la casa de un familiar y hace eso todos los años. Sobrevive con dinero de familiares y de donaciones. No vive sin depender de otros. Por lo que en la práctica hace como un papel.

Fuera de eso, el problema que le veo yo es que es demasiado conspirata. Tiene más miedo que el borrego medio y no le veo mostrar síntomas de esperanza. Lo consideraría un personaje tóxico si tuviera que vivir con él.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Dic 2022)

"Mi nombre es John Ganyo y he venido a revelaros la Verdad."


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por las pérdidas de calor.
> 
> En las camper se ponen aislantes en los cristales a la hora de dormir.
> 
> Está usando un coche de pijo para vivir como un vagabundo.



Es que es literalmente un pijo haciendo de vagabundo...


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> No creo que se le critica por criticar. Se le critica porque es un poco falso. Comenta como si viviera así todo el año. Cuando hace mucho frío se mete en la casa de un familiar y hace eso todos los años. Sobrevive con dinero de familiares y de donaciones. No vive sin depender de otros. Por lo que en la práctica hace como un papel.
> 
> Fuera de eso, el problema que le veo yo es que es demasiado conspirata. Tiene más miedo que el borrego medio y no le veo mostrar síntomas de esperanza. Lo consideraría un personaje tóxico si tuviera que vivir con él.



¿Acaso lo conoces? ¿Has hablado con él? ¿Tienes su número o contacto?

¿Acaso alguien de los que estáis aquí hablando mierda sobre él lo conocéis en persona?

Creo que tenéis mucho que callar.

Juan de falso tiene poco, no esconde nada. Y vosotros no os enteráis de nada.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Es que es literalmente un pijo haciendo de vagabundo...



De pijo no tiene nada. Que su familia tenga dinero no quiere decir que él sea un pijo. Dónde naces no condiciona quién seas. ¿Lo entendéis ya o hay que haceros un puto esquema?

El único tío en España con verdaderos cojones, íntegro, real y que va de cara, y tenéis que hacer un puto hilo soltando vuestras niñatadas de mierda que además a nadie le importan. Sois patéticos.


----------



## Luftwuaje (2 Dic 2022)

Se flipa mucho el personal con el zumbado este.


----------



## McNulty (2 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que el personaje nos atraía porque era una especie de Don Quijote de la Mancha del siglo XXI, en busca de aventuras por hezpain. Todo español lleva dentro de si mismo un Quijote o un sancho panza. Refleja en cierta manera nuestra conciencia colectiva. Cuando empezó a hacer videos por ahí, contando batallitas, visitando lugares y criticando la irracional forma de vida actual de la borregada media, era muy interesante por su crítica sociológica, era algo así como la voz de los inadaptados.

Pero que ocurrió con Quijote? Que empezó a delirar de tal manera, que acabó luchando contra molinos de viento. Yo ya cuando empezó con lo de los chemtrails, luego con los masones, que si nos quieren matar etc etc....para mí perdió bastante interés el personaje. Y ya con lo de la pandemia me parece que se le ha ido bastante. Y yo no soy covidiota ni mucho menos, ni estoy vacunado. Pero me parece que ciertas cosas que dice son un puro delirio, que no se de donde las leerá.

El problema de lobo es que es un tipo muy pasional y emocional. Además de ser ciertamente sensible. De esto da fe su magufismo militante y falta de rigor intelectual. En el fondo tiene un cerebro muy femenino. Esto en un mundo donde cada vez tendemos más al aislamiento físico (que no social), personas así sufren mucho, porque necesitan calor humano, un apoyo sensual que les calme.
Debería de monetizar de algún modo esa voz, y yo creo que también debería de estabilizarse un poco a nivel económico, un trabajillo que le haga ahorrar no le vendría mal, para valorar la libertad de la que ha gozado todos estos años. Por que ahora resulta que está deprimido, porque no tiene metas y bloblo, unos mesecitos en la obra le iban a quitar la tontería existencial. Ha vivido mejor que el 99% de habitantes de este país, sin trabajar, sin aguantar jefes ni pagar deudas, y dice que su vida es un infierno. No se entiende ni él.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Coche con techo de cristal, la peor opción si vas a dormir al raso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da lo mismo cristal o chapa no quita frío en absoluto. 
En invierno en el coche puedes dormir pero en saco de invierno profesional y con un gorro.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo creo que el personaje nos atrae (o atraía) porque es una especie de Don Quijote de la Mancha del siglo XXI, en busca de aventuras por hezpain. Todo español lleva dentro de si mismo un Quijote o un sancho panza. Refleja en cierta manera nuestra conciencia colectiva. Cuando empezó a hacer videos por ahí, contando batallitas, visitando lugares y criticando la irracional forma de vida actual de la borregada media, era muy interesante por su crítica sociológica, era algo así como la voz de los inadaptados.
> 
> Pero que ocurrió con Quijote? Que empezó a delirar de tal manera, que acabó luchando con molinos de viento. Yo ya cuando empezó con lo de los chemtrails, luego con los masones, que si nos quieren matar etc etc....para mí perdió bastante interés el personaje. Y ya con lo de la pandemia me parece que se le ha ido bastante. Y yo no soy covidiota ni mucho menos, ni estoy vacunado. Pero me parece que ciertas cosas que dice son un puro delirio, que no se de donde las leerá.
> 
> ...



¿Crees acaso que todo de lo que habla son magufadas o conspiraciones? ¿Qué sabes tú de chemtrails o masonería? Por lo que veo, nada. Quizá estás tú más cerca del delirio por tu disonancia cognitiva al no querer enfrentarte a la realidad, que él. Por lo que veo este hilo y en general este foro, está lleno de niñatos o gente que se cree "despierta" y no tienen ni puta idea de qué va todo esto.

Aquí todo el mundo ve la paja en el ojo ajeno. Precisamente por gente como vosotros, que criticáis al único tío con cojones en este país, es por lo que el mundo está como está. Insisto en que sois patéticos.


----------



## alas97 (2 Dic 2022)

Hasta los cojones de los vividores.







vs


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Dic 2022)

derepen dijo:


> qué currado esto de la cabaña me ha recordado a Beatriz Montaner o como se llame la presentadora esa de la Sexta



Me da mucha envidia la tal Beatriz. 
Trabajar con la marica farlopera la ha tenido que pasar una factura impagable. Que putada caer en semejantes manos.


----------



## Redwill (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Acaso lo conoces? ¿Has hablado con él? ¿Tienes su número o contacto?
> 
> ¿Acaso alguien de los que estáis aquí hablando mierda sobre él lo conocéis en persona?
> 
> ...



Que importa conocerlo en persona, si de lo que sabemos de el, es lo que sube en videos publicos para que los veas, y a juzgar por ellos, no se puede sacar otras conclusiones que no vallan por ese camino.

A mi me parece un cinico, una persona negativa, que efectivamente como han dicho aqui, a pesar de presumir de ser tan valiente esta asustadisimo mas que cualquier borrego y sobrepreocupado, si no tiene que trabajar y es tan libre, ¿por que esta tan preocupado por todo? le veo mas estresado y agonias que un tio que tiene que descargar frigorificos de camiones por 50euros al dia o el celador de una carcel llena de etarras, le veo mas nerviosos que a un yonqui en la esquina de un poblado vigilando.

Puede ser en lo personal alguien que prefieras a muchos otros, por que no, pero si es transparente sera bueno pero es un cinico y negativo transparente, criticando hasta la forma de andar de los demas, o de señalar quien se arrastra, pero el como otros al final tambien lo hace para sobrevivir, y sobrevive por lo que parece de forma bastante precaria sin poder ducharse con agua caliente o comiendo mal, entonces de que le sirve ese estoicismo que es mas bien un cinismo depresivo y decadente.

Veo batsante mas envidiable a quien a pesar de las dificultades todavia es capaz de extraer felicidad de la vida, eso si me da envidia y admiracion, y sobre todo, si no criticara de forma obsesiva a los demas, si sabe que los demas estan equivicados, por que se preocupa tanto por ellos, si dice no ser como ellos, por que darle tanta importancia.

Si se dedicara a vivir su vida y a demostrar que puede extraer felicidad de la vida teniendo unos valores determinados seria mucho mas atractivo, que verlo durante horas llorar de lo malos, lo terribles, lo rotos, que estan todos los demas y todo lo que le rodea.

Lo mejor que podia hacer es acabar con su vida, pero claro eso duele, y cuando el estomago aprieta, si tiene que entrar en el mcdonals a cuatro patas lo hace, entonces por que no admitirlo que es tan gilipollas como los demas, ya que esa es la realidad, bajar el nivel de cinismo, y pasar a inspirar a los demas por actitudes que no sean asi de toxicas


----------



## Palimpsesto. (2 Dic 2022)

Los niños los educan los padres y los wokeprofesores.
Y lo pagan los remeros tengas o no hijos.


----------



## McNulty (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Crees acaso que todo de lo que habla son magufadas o conspiraciones? ¿Qué sabes tú de chemtrails o masonería? Por lo que veo, nada. Quizá estás tú más cerca del delirio por tu disonancia cognitiva al no querer enfrentarte a la realidad, que él. Por lo que veo este hilo y en general este foro, está lleno de niñatos o gente que se cree "despierta" y no tienen ni puta idea de qué va todo esto.
> 
> Aquí todo el mundo ve la paja en el ojo ajeno. Precisamente por gente como vosotros, que criticáis al único tío con cojones en este país, es por lo que el mundo está como está. Insisto en que sois patéticos.



He sido MUY generoso con mi crítica constructiva.

Pero no quiero herirle, porque se que nos lee. Al fin y al cabo me apiado de él, me parece un buen hombre con buen fondo espiritual.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> De pijo no tiene nada. Que su familia tenga dinero no quiere decir que él sea un pijo. Dónde naces no condiciona quién seas. ¿Lo entendéis ya o hay que haceros un puto esquema?
> 
> El único tío en España con verdaderos cojones, íntegro, real y que va de cara, y tenéis que hacer un puto hilo soltando vuestras niñatadas de mierda que además a nadie le importan. Sois patéticos.





Liceo francés + primo del Conde dv Monopatín + actorcito de anuncios y de doblaje.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Que importa conocerlo en persona, si de lo que sabemos de el es lo videos publicos que el sube, y a juzgar por ellos, no se puede sacar otras conclusiones que no vallan por ese camino.
> 
> A mi me parece un cinico, una persona negativa, que efectivamente a pesar de presumir de ser tan valiente esta asustadisimo y sobrepreocupado.
> 
> ...



Estás totalmente equivocado, y desde luego que no tienes ni puta idea de quién es realmente. Si consigues ser feliz en este mundo satánico y perverso adelante, te estás engañando a ti mismo y a nadie le importa, además. Criticar a la única persona que dice verdades realmente molestas es de hipócritas y sistémicos. Eso es lo que sois.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo creo que el personaje nos atraía porque era una especie de Don Quijote de la Mancha del siglo XXI, en busca de aventuras por hezpain. Todo español lleva dentro de si mismo un Quijote o un sancho panza. Refleja en cierta manera nuestra conciencia colectiva. Cuando empezó a hacer videos por ahí, contando batallitas, visitando lugares y criticando la irracional forma de vida actual de la borregada media, era muy interesante por su crítica sociológica, era algo así como la voz de los inadaptados.
> 
> Pero que ocurrió con Quijote? Que empezó a delirar de tal manera, que acabó luchando contra molinos de viento. Yo ya cuando empezó con lo de los chemtrails, luego con los masones, que si nos quieren matar etc etc....para mí perdió bastante interés el personaje. Y ya con lo de la pandemia me parece que se le ha ido bastante. Y yo no soy covidiota ni mucho menos, ni estoy vacunado. Pero me parece que ciertas cosas que dice son un puro delirio, que no se de donde las leerá.
> 
> ...



El lobo es Cide Hamete Benengeli y está a sueldo de los molinos de viento...


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Liceo francés + primo del Conde dv Monopatín + actorcito de anuncios y de doblaje.



¿Y? ¿Os creéis que le gustaba ir a esa puta mierda de colegio? Este hilo da asco. Me piro. Sois todos unos niñatos.


----------



## OYeah (2 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Se flipa mucho el personal con el zumbado este.




Buen resumen.


Hemos hablado por años de este tipo y destripado toda su psicología, me imagino que quienes todavía le defienden son multicuentas suyas.

No es un mal tipo, pero yo teniendo casa con chimenea NO se la ofrecería. Gratis, por supuesto. NO lo haría ni creo que pudiera convivir con él una semana.

¿Soy yo el malo entonces? Porque él no parece entender que nadie es perfecto y todo el mundo lleva su cruz. Hay que ser como él diga, a pesar de sus contradicciones, o ya no vales una mierda. ¿No valgo yo una mierda por no dejarle mi casa para que esté caliente, cuando sé que me va a poner de vuelta y media a las pocas horas?


(Creo que no hace falta ya que repita el mecanismo defensivo en psicología que está usando al criticar a todos por sus propias carencias emocionales. No ha tenido ni la delicadeza de dejar a la encargada tranquila sin apurarla con algo que ella no puede cambiar. Ser encargado del McDonalds es ya una buena mierda en si misma, como para aguantar a tipos como éste)


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Y? ¿Os creéis que le gustaba ir a esa puta mierda de colegio? Este hilo da asco. Me piro. Sois todos unos niñatos.



Hasta mañana, lobito, que es viernes y me tengo que ir a pvtañear por ahí.


----------



## chortinator (2 Dic 2022)

El lobo es forero???


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Buen resumen.
> 
> 
> Hemos hablado por años de este tipo y destripado toda su psicología, me imagino que quienes todavía le defienden son multicuentas suyas.
> ...



Precisamente él no quiere que lo invites a tu casa, quiere estar solo. Sube vídeos diciendo verdades incómodas pero claro, es mejor seguir mirando a otro lado.

Y no, no soy él ni tiene multicuentas. Dejaos de soplapolleces y espabilad.


----------



## OYeah (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Precisamente él no quiere que lo invites a tu casa, quiere estar solo. Sube vídeos diciendo verdades incómodas pero claro, es mejor seguir mirando a otro lado.
> 
> Y no, no soy él ni tiene multicuentas. Dejaos de soplapolleces y espabilad.




El que tienes que espabilar eres tú que te estás dejando pillar por un tipo bastante jeta que usa el orgullo extremo como defensa de sus carencias y miserias.

Alguien con empatía no molesta ni importuna a camareros o trabajadores de la hostelería que ganan una mierda y se matan a trabajar. No les pone en apuros delante de la gente ni pide números de teléfonos de jefes y gerentes. Eso ha sido feo de cojones pero de esperar, como cuando quedó mal con áquel que le ofreció la casa.

Luego cuando echamos a tipos así (sí, yo les echo, les tengo que echar) la gente nos dice que somos muy malos... Tipos que no se han duchado en una semana y lo peor es que importunan creyéndose algo cuando les hemos dejado estar por horas con una hamburguesa de queso.


Si es que les tengo muy vistos... Mucho.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> He sido MUY generoso con mi crítica constructiva.
> 
> Pero no quiero herirle, porque se que nos lee. Al fin y al cabo me apiado de él, me parece un buen hombre con buen fondo espiritual.



Has sido muy imprudente y has pecado de atrevida ignorancia hablando de algo de lo que no tienes ni puta idea. Él no lee este foro y mucho menos hilos de mierda como este. No necesitas sentir compasión, mira más por ti.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> El que tienes que espabilar eres tú que te estás dejando pillar por un tipo bastante jeta que usa el orgullo extremo como defensa de sus carencias y miserias.
> 
> Alguien con empatía no molesta ni importuna a camareros o trabajadores de la hostelería que ganan una mierda y se matan a trabajar. No les pone en apuros delante de la gente ni pide números de teléfonos de jefes y gerentes. Eso ha sido feo de cojones pero de esperar, como cuando quedó mal con áquel que le ofreció la casa.
> 
> ...



Yo no me dejo pillar por nadie, tengo las cosas muy claras, pero es patético que critiquéis al único tipo que dice verdades como puños. 

Claro, mejor seguir mirando a otro lado y hacer como que aquí no pasa nada, ¿no? Sois patéticos e hipócritas.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> El que tienes que espabilar eres tú que te estás dejando pillar por un tipo bastante jeta que usa el orgullo extremo como defensa de sus carencias y miserias.
> 
> Alguien con empatía no molesta ni importuna a camareros o trabajadores de la hostelería que ganan una mierda y se matan a trabajar. No les pone en apuros delante de la gente ni pide números de teléfonos de jefes y gerentes. Eso ha sido feo de cojones pero de esperar, como cuando quedó mal con áquel que le ofreció la casa.
> 
> ...



Qué pasa, que ya no se puede protestar o poner una reclamación ¿no? Mejor seguir tragando, claro que sí. Si es que tú mismo te delatas, borrego sistémico.


----------



## OYeah (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Has sido muy imprudente y has pecado de atrevida ignorancia hablando de algo de lo que no tienes ni puta idea. Él no lee este foro y mucho menos hilos de mierda como este. No necesitas sentir compasión, mira más por ti.




Tú que parece que le conoces dile que el Orgullo es un pecado capital, y que los antiguos tenían su sabiduria respecto a estas cosas. El Orgullo te mantiene en los momentos difíciles, pero también te puede hundir en lo más hondo, que es lo que le pasa a él. Siente profunda verguenza por su situación y usa el orgullo para ocultarlo, la culpa es de los demás, del mundo, del Universo, y se encierra en ello y acabará comido por las ratas.

No, el Universo es como es y punto, o lo tomas o lo dejas, y por favor, dile que no se repita tanto.


Por otra parte, sirve bien como ejemplo de que los enganchados al deporte suelen estar mal de la cabeza.


----------



## asiqué (2 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Coche con techo de cristal, la peor opción si vas a dormir al raso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hombre un cordoba… de pijos pijos… el mas moderno tiene ya 20 años jaaj.

En lo de cristal tienes razon.

Y que me dicea de tener un hornillo de gas como calefaccion?
Como no ventile va a tener el dulce sueño


----------



## OYeah (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Qué pasa, que ya no se puede protestar o poner una reclamación ¿no? Mejor seguir tragando, claro que sí. Si es que tú mismo te delatas, borrego sistémico.






¿Pero tú que sabrás de los juicios que he tenido y las quejas que he hecho en mi vida? 


Venga, circulando.


----------



## asiqué (2 Dic 2022)

Este tio podria ganarse la vida como actor de doblaje o voz en off de anuncios, siempre lo digo.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Tú que parece que le conoces dile que el Orgullo es un pecado capital, y que los antiguos tenían su sabiduria respecto a estas cosas. El Orgullo te mantiene en los momentos difíciles, pero también te puede hundir en lo más hondo, que es lo que le pasa a él. Siente profunda verguenza por su situación y usa el orgullo para ocultarlo, la culpa es de los demás, del mundo, del Universo, y se encierra en ello y acabará comido por las ratas.
> 
> No, el Universo es como es y punto, o lo tomas o lo dejas, y por favor, dile que no se repita tanto.
> 
> ...



Él no siente vergüenza por su situación, él vive acorde a sus principios sin molestar a nadie, simplemente graba vídeos y lo cuenta, a lo que ya salís cuatro borregos sistémicos acomodados a criticar lo que dice porque os mete el dedo en la llaga, y claro, escuece.

Eso último que dices del deporte ya indica definitivamente que eres retrasado mental.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Pero tú que sabrás de los juicios que he tenido y las quejas que he hecho en mi vida?
> 
> 
> Venga, circulando.



Yo no hablo de ti ni de tu vida porque no me interesa, pero criticas a una persona que a ti no te ha hecho nada, simplemente porque habló con una camarera o encargada para mostrarle su disconformidad con la temperatura del local, lo cual es normal, pero nada, tú sigue aplaudiendo con las orejas estas nuevas medidas del gobierno, borrego sistémico. Y no llores anda.


----------



## OYeah (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Yo no hablo de ti ni de tu vida porque no me interesa, pero criticas a una persona que a ti no te ha hecho nada, simplemente porque habló con una camarera o encargada para mostrarle su disconformidad con la temperatura del local, lo cual es normal, pero nada, tú sigue aplaudiendo con las orejas estas nuevas medidas del gobierno, borrego sistémico. Y no llores anda.




El vive avergonzado de su situación, buscando McDonalds para calentarse, lo que el más critica, esa comida basura, la necesita y la busca, y esa verguenza de saberse necesitado la cubre con un orgullo desmesurado y mal dirigido contra una pobre chavala a la que le haría pasar media hora de mierda con números de tléfonos de jefes y demás historias.

Yo desde luego no le dejo abrir la boca, "abandone por favor el local, señor. Aqui tiene una hoja de reclamaciones y la próxima vez le dejaremos estar media hora justa pillando el wifi gratis aquí. Aprenda humildad, le irá mejor."


Y como me cansa mucho él y me cansas tú, a tomar por culo, pesados. Que ése si es pecado, ser tan PESADOS.


----------



## Armin Arlert (2 Dic 2022)

Jack Causto dijo:


> El mérito lo tiene,pero si yo tuviera su carisma iba a estar pasando frío.
> 
> Este tío si quisiera montaba una secta y podrá liarla parda de verdad.
> 
> Parece que no es consciente de su don.



Esta claro que el tío vale para montar una secta porque aquí vemos como un forero ha pasado de dudar de él hace menos de un mes a venir a sacarle la cara de todas las críticas de los demás y ya habla de todo lo que lo conoce y lo bueno que es, si no es el propio Lobo decir que más tonto e influenciable no se puede ser


Kiedis_09 dijo:


> En mi opinión, hay cosas que dice que son MUY CIERTAS, pero en otras se le va la pinza. Sí que es cierto que cansa escucharle porque habla siempre de lo mismo. Es el mismo discurso 24/7. Aunque insisto en que tiene mucha razón en muchas cosas (y lo sabéis).
> 
> Evidentemente, lo que choca a cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente, es lo que comentáis. Dudo mucho que viva en un coche. ¿De dónde saca el dinero para la gasolina? Además que es imposible estar tan fuerte por mucho ejercicio de fuerza que hagas, comiendo una ensaladita del Lidl al día.
> 
> ...



Ten cuidado chaval que eres carne de chamanes, de gurus y sectas varias


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> El vive avergonzado de su situación, buscando McDonalds para calentarse, lo que el más critica, esa comida basura, la necesita y la busca, y esa verguenza de saberse necesitado la cubre con un orgullo desmesurado contra una pobre chavala a la que le haría pasar media hora de mierda con números de tléfonos de jefes y demás historias.
> 
> Yo desde luego no le dejo abrir la boca, "abandone por favor el local, señor. Aqui tiene una hija de reclamaciones y la próxima vez le dejaremos estar media hora justa pillando el wifi gratis aquí. Aprenda humildad, le irá mejor."



¿Dónde ves que viva avergonzado de su situación? Concretamente ahora está buscando una casa y mientras tanto se busca la vida y se calienta donde puede, ¿vais a seguir criticando hasta el más mínimo detalle de lo que hace sin tan siquiera conocerlo de nada?

Que haya ido a un McMierda no quiere decir que haya comido su putrefacta comida. Fue a calentarse y cargar el teléfono. ¿Lo entiendes o te hago un esquema? Y a esa chavala no le hizo pasar ninguna media hora de mierda, fue un momento en el que habló con ella criticándole el tema de la temperatura. ¿O es que ya no se puede abrir la boca en este mundo? Qué asco dais macho. Tragando como auténticos borregos sistémicos. Con una disonancia cognitiva que no sois capaces de gestionar.


----------



## Decipher (2 Dic 2022)

Extincionista de mierda. A la basura.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Esta claro que el tío vale para montar una secta porque aquí vemos como un forero ha pasado de dudar de él hace menos de un mes a venir a sacarle la cara de todas las críticas de los demás y ya habla de todo lo que lo conoce y lo bueno que es, si no es el propio Lobo decir que más tonto e influenciable no se puede ser
> 
> Ten cuidado chaval que eres carne de chaman es, de gurus y sectas varias



Es lo que tiene conocer a una persona, que despejas dudas. Espabilao. Además yo siempre hablé de él con mucha prudencia y siempre dije que tiene mucha razón en el mensaje que transmite, que es lo importante, aunque escueza.

Ten cuidado tú con tu disonancia cognitiva y aprende a guardar respeto a quien sabe más de la vida que tú, niñato.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (2 Dic 2022)

alguien tiene su contacto? Me gustaría ayudarle


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (2 Dic 2022)

¿ Disidencia el Lobo? ¡ Venga ya!
Disidencia es un padre de tres hijos que lucha todos los días para sacar a su familia adelante.


----------



## Lado oscuro (2 Dic 2022)

entre dos columnas de piedra en la sierra de Madrid hubo gente viviendo en. 

Los sujetos altos y espigados son más proclives al neumotorax.


----------



## Rextor88 (2 Dic 2022)

Que coñazo de persona


----------



## Rextor88 (2 Dic 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> ¿ Disidencia el Lobo? ¡ Venga ya!
> Disidencia es un padre de tres hijos que lucha todos los días para sacar a su familia adelante.



Exacto.


----------



## BigJoe (2 Dic 2022)

Yo le veo bastante amargado y criticon, hacía tiempo que no le veía, antes tenía un contrapunto de humor cada vez más ensombrecido.

De sus últimos vídeos (hacía bastante que no le veía) le noto totalmente abatido moralmente, deseando el final de la humanidad como solución a todo sufrimiento.


----------



## Dj Puesto (2 Dic 2022)

Pues vaya Nómada de mis cojones, no debería de estar en España lo primero y si decide estar aquí lo lógico sería afincarse en Almería en invierno como buen nómada, irse a León es un destino top 3 worst en invierno.


----------



## Elmachacante (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Juan es el tipo más íntegro y con más cojones que conozco, y en este foro hay unos cuantos niñatos que se dedican a reirse de él o a decir que está loco. Deberíais conocerlo antes de hablar.
> 
> Simplemente busca un sitio tranquilo en el que estar alejado de esta cada día más enfermiza sociedad. Estos hilos son patéticos propios de niñatos aburridos, y ya van unos cuantos que veo así por eso comento. Espabilad.
> 
> Y si queréis ser personas dignas aislaros de esta putrefacta sociedad. Vivir en soledad es sinónimo de buena salud mental y espiritual en estos tiempos que corren.



El que no se adapta muere, así ha terminado lobo estepario por no adaptarse


----------



## BigJoe (2 Dic 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> ¿ Disidencia el Lobo? ¡ Venga ya!
> Disidencia es un padre de tres hijos que lucha todos los días para sacar a su familia adelante.



Merece mucho más mi respeto qeu Lobo, quien osará llamarle exclavo sistémico o cualquier mote peyorativo del estilo.


----------



## SolyCalma (2 Dic 2022)

por qué cojones no se va a Cádiz o a Canarias, que coño hace durmiendo en un puto coche en diciembre en León.


----------



## octopodiforme (2 Dic 2022)

Tiene vídeos que son un coñazo. ¡Pero otros son obras de arte!


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

Elmachacante dijo:


> El que no se adapta muere, así ha terminado lobo estepario por no adaptarse



¿Cómo ha acabado? ilústrame. Quizá está más vivo que tú y todos los niñatos de este foro. Seguid mirando a otro lado, seguid.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (2 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿Sus padres ya no le aguantan?
> 
> Empiezo a pensar que está loco de verdad, cualquier día se descuida e hipotermia que te crió



No te mueres si llevas sacos y mantas,


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (2 Dic 2022)

Cada uno tiene su opinión y yo he puesto la mía...
Deje de tomar en serio a ese lobo el día en el que empezó a promocionar no tener hijos. Aunque en su caso lo puedo comprender porque no parece estar muy bien de la sesera...


----------



## Heráclito de Éfeso (2 Dic 2022)

Busca un mundo que no existe. La tardomodernidad le ha fallado y follado. No te preocupes, Lobo, a casi todos nos ha dado una paliza.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

Es normal que estéis aquí cómentando mierda de Juan cuando os pensáis que el 5G y el grafeno son magufadas. A ver si vais espabilando. Haceros con un microscopio electrónico de alta resolución y comprobad vosotros mismo lo que hay en los viales. Pero claro, es mucho más fácil estar comentando mierda y rajando de quien sí habla de la verdad.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (2 Dic 2022)

un payaso

papa dame 20 euros pa gasoil

vueltas y vueltas por el parking de noche grabando los videos de su perolata repetitiva hasta la nausea para incels e inadaptados sociales.

Luego cuando ha hecho el paripé a casita a editarlos


----------



## ULTRAPACO (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Es normal que estéis aquí cómentando mierda de Juan cuando os pensáis que el 5G y el grafeno son magufadas. A ver si vais espabilando. Haceros con un microscopio electrónico de alta resolución y comprobad vosotros mismo lo que hay en los viales. Pero claro, es mucho más fácil estar comentando mierda y rajando de quien sí habla de la verdad.



claaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarooooooooooo claaaaaaaaaaaaaarooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Elmachacante (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha acabado? ilústrame. Quizá está más vivo que tú y todos los niñatos de este foro. Seguid mirando a otro lado, seguid.



Si, se le ve muy feliz


----------



## cuñado de bar (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Acaso lo conoces? ¿Has hablado con él? ¿Tienes su número o contacto?
> 
> ¿Acaso alguien de los que estáis aquí hablando mierda sobre él lo conocéis en persona?
> 
> ...



En forocoches se habló de eso y de gente que le conoce en persona. En parte hace un papel. No vive siempre en el coche, ni sobrevive por su cuenta.


----------



## Lord Vader (2 Dic 2022)

¿Y que hace en León? Que se vaya a Motril, por decir un sitio del sur, que el invierno es mas llevadero y ahí si puedes dormir en el coche, y casi en manga corta, sin pasar frio.


----------



## eltonelero (2 Dic 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Cada uno tiene su opinión y yo he puesto la mía...
> Deje de tomar en serio a ese lobo el día en el que empezó a promocionar no tener hijos. Aunque en su caso lo puedo comprender porque no parece estar muy bien de la sesera...



joder porque nunca promocionan que no tengan los marrónidos y asiáticos crios. Si los occidentales ya dejamos de tenerlos sin que nadie nos diga nada.


----------



## anonymous375298 (2 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Este tio podria ganarse la vida como actor de doblaje o voz en off de anuncios, siempre lo digo.



De hecho yo al escuchar su voz he dicho muchas veces "coño este no es la voz de algunos anuncios." Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (2 Dic 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> En forocoches se habló de eso y de gente que le conoce en persona. En parte hace un papel. No vive siempre en el coche, ni sobrevive por su cuenta.



Obviamente. No hace falta conocerlo en persona. ¿En serio hay gente adulta y madura que se cree lo que hace y dice este pirado?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (2 Dic 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> De qué vive, paguita socialista?



sableando a su padre que es escritor de libros nauticos y jubilado de la radio


----------



## Luftwuaje (2 Dic 2022)

#rebeldedeprestao.


Me parece que tenemos a Eustaquio en el foro defendiendo a su amigo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (2 Dic 2022)

no se que me da mas verguenza ajena , si el parasito payaso o los que le siguen el royo igual o peor mentalmente que este...


----------



## anonymous375298 (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Haceros con un microscopio electrónico de alta resolución y comprobad vosotros mismo lo que hay en los viales.



Sí claro no tengo nada mejor que hacer.... Con todos los partidos del mundial que hay que ver. ¿Y dónde te compras el microscopio ese? Por que en MediaMarkt no los he visto.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

Elmachacante dijo:


> Si, se le ve muy feliz



No lo conoces como para opinar. E insisto en que ser hoy en día o aparentar felicidad en este mundo de locos, es propio de gente que no se entera, o es hipócrita o vive con una disonancia cognitiva de caballo. Pero nada, seguid todos en vuestro mundo.

Y oye, que a mí el Lobo me da igual, yo hablo por mí y por lo que leo en ciertos hilos. Yo sí comparto la visión del Lobo de este mundo distópico porque soy muy consciente de lo que ocurre. Estos hilos dan asco precisamente porque están petados de gente que todavía no se entera muy bien de qué va la película, y se dedica a criticar a quien mete el dedo en la llaga claro.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

anonymous375298 dijo:


> Sí claro no tengo nada mejor que hacer.... Con todos los partidos del mundial que hay que ver. ¿Y dónde te compras el microscopio ese? Por que en MediaMarkt no los he visto.



Sigue llorando y criticando.


----------



## Luftwuaje (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> No lo conoces como para opinar



Conoces en persona al YouTuber este?


----------



## Lord Vader (2 Dic 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Y que hace en León? Que se vaya a Motril



Ah, si, que decía que de Madrid para abajo estaba lleno de Menas.
Pues entonces cómprate una caravana y duerme tranquilo en las areas gratuitas que hay por toda España. 
Total, si ya no trabajas con el coche, ¿O que?


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> En forocoches se habló de eso y de gente que le conoce en persona. En parte hace un papel. No vive siempre en el coche, ni sobrevive por su cuenta.



No hace ningún papel. Tiene un dinero de una herencia que recibió y se lo gasta como quiere y vive como quiere. Eso da igual, lo importante es el mensaje que da, que ESCUECE y os jode. Tanto que tenéis que venir aquí a rajar, y os creeréis despiertos y todo. Sois la puta vergüenza de la disidencia.

Y no vengo aquí a defenderlo, ni soy él ni ningún amigo suyo cercano. Quizá lo conozco más que los que estáis aquí rajando, eso desde luego.

Simplemente estoy hasta los cojones de hilos en los que se critica a la única persona que habla claro de lo que está ocurriendo, pero venís aquí a llorar que si el grafeno y el 5g o la masonería son magufadas. Niñatos.


----------



## Conejo europeo (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Qué pasa, que ya no se puede protestar o poner una reclamación ¿no? Mejor seguir tragando, claro que sí. Si es que tú mismo te delatas, borrego sistémico.



¿Y tú quién eres, y de qué lo conoces?


----------



## AlfredHard (2 Dic 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> No creo que se le critica por criticar. Se le critica porque es un poco falso. Comenta como si viviera así todo el año. Cuando hace mucho frío se mete en la casa de un familiar y hace eso todos los años. Sobrevive con dinero de familiares y de donaciones. No vive sin depender de otros. Por lo que en la práctica hace como un papel.
> 
> Fuera de eso, el problema que le veo yo es que es demasiado conspirata. Tiene más miedo que el borrego medio y no le veo mostrar síntomas de esperanza. Lo consideraría un personaje tóxico si tuviera que vivir con él.



El problema que yo le veo es que pretende alcanzar una serie de metas en la vida pero no está dispuesto a sufrir por ellas y prefiere vivir en su película de que la vida le debe algo porque un maestro le zurraba en el liceo. Quiere una casa en el campo lejos de los "zombis" pero ni está dispuesto a trabajar, ni a ahorrar. Ahora está en un círculo vicioso de: No tengo pasta -> No pienso trabajar para conseguirla -> No alcanzo mis metas -> El mundo es una mierda que maltrata a los seres sensibles como yo -> Vuelta al paso 1.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> ¿Y tú quién eres, y de qué lo conoces?



¿Y a ti qué te importa? Eso es irrelevante. Lo triste es que haya gente aquí supuestamente despierta lloriqueando y rajando de una de las pocas personas en este país que habla claro clarinete y dice verdades como puños.

Venga, ya me cansé de aguantar niñatos.


----------



## pandillero (2 Dic 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Hasta mañana, lobito, que es viernes y me tengo que ir a pvtañear por ahí.



Te has dao cuenta tu también.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (2 Dic 2022)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> ¿Y tú quién eres, y de qué lo conoces?



Es otro pirado, ni caso


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> pero venís aquí a llorar que si el grafeno y el 5g o la masonería son magufadas. Niñatos.



Es que lo del grafeno y el 5G son magufadas. Disidencia controlada.


----------



## Tocomotxo (2 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Coche con techo de cristal, la peor opción si vas a dormir al raso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este tio segun termina el video se mete en su chalet o donde sea que viva bien.
No seais ingenuos


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (2 Dic 2022)

Lo más gracioso del Lobo es que cada cierto tiempo dice que deja lo de poner videos...pero siempre vuelve con nuevos, siempre vuelve, siempre vuelve...jajaja

Utiliza las misma técnica de los productos anunciados en la teletienda: señora, sólo ponemos 500 relojes a la venta...¡mentira!


----------



## BogadeAriete (2 Dic 2022)

El Rambo del Bierzo 2 parte.


----------



## fanta de pescao (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (2 Dic 2022)

Si viviese en coche me iría a Murcia en invierno y a León en verano.


----------



## pandillero (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> De pijo no tiene nada. Que su familia tenga dinero no quiere decir que él sea un pijo. Dónde naces no condiciona quién seas. ¿Lo entendéis ya o hay que haceros un puto esquema?
> El único tío en España con verdaderos cojones, íntegro, real y que va de cara, y tenéis que hacer un puto hilo soltando vuestras niñatadas de mierda que además a nadie le importan. Sois patéticos.



_"El *único tío* en España con verdaderos cojones"
"que criticáis al *único tío *con cojones en este país".
"Criticar a la *única persona* que dice verdades realmente molestas".
"al *único tipo* que dice verdades como puños"._


----------



## Elmachacante (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> No lo conoces como para opinar. E insisto en que ser hoy en día o aparentar felicidad en este mundo de locos, es propio de gente que no se entera, o es hipócrita o vive con una disonancia cognitiva de caballo. Pero nada, seguid todos en vuestro mundo.
> 
> Y oye, que a mí el Lobo me da igual, yo hablo por mí y por lo que leo en ciertos hilos. Yo sí comparto la visión del Lobo de este mundo distópico porque soy muy consciente de lo que ocurre. Estos hilos dan asco precisamente porque están petados de gente que todavía no se entera muy bien de qué va la película, y se dedica a criticar a quien mete el dedo en la llaga claro.



Claro q es un mundo distócico pero es lo qué hay o te adaptas o mueres y por supuesto qué hay gente que finge ser feliz pero también los hay felices


----------



## cuñado de bar (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> No hace ningún papel. Tiene un dinero de una herencia que recibió y se lo gasta como quiere y vive como quiere.* Eso da igual, lo importante es el mensaje que da, que ESCUECE y os jode. Tanto que tenéis que venir aquí a rajar, y os creeréis despiertos y todo. Sois la puta vergüenza de la disidencia.*
> 
> Y no vengo aquí a defenderlo, ni soy él ni ningún amigo suyo cercano. Quizá lo conozco más que los que estáis aquí rajando, eso desde luego.
> 
> Simplemente estoy hasta los cojones de hilos en los que se critica a la única persona que habla claro de lo que está ocurriendo, pero venís aquí a llorar que si el grafeno y el 5g o la masonería son magufadas. Niñatos.



A mí me gusta su mensaje de intentar sobrevivir fuera de este sistema satánico. El problema es que ni el mismo cumple 100% con su estilo de vida. Lo que hace es como si yo me monto una choza en el monte y me hago youtuber. Luego cuando no grabo vídeos, me voy a mi casa a dormir calentito. Me gustó más cuando vi unos vídeos de unos colombianos que sobreviven en la selva sin ayuda de nadie.

Para que su mensaje cale bien, tiene que cundir el ejemplo. De lo contrario es parecido a lo que hacen los políticos.


----------



## AlfredHard (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> No hace ningún papel. Tiene un dinero de una herencia que recibió y se lo gasta como quiere y vive como quiere. Eso da igual, lo importante es el mensaje que da, que ESCUECE y os jode. Tanto que tenéis que venir aquí a rajar, y os creeréis despiertos y todo. Sois la puta vergüenza de la disidencia.
> 
> Y no vengo aquí a defenderlo, ni soy él ni ningún amigo suyo cercano. Quizá lo conozco más que los que estáis aquí rajando, eso desde luego.
> 
> Simplemente estoy hasta los cojones de hilos en los que se critica a la única persona que habla claro de lo que está ocurriendo, pero venís aquí a llorar que si el grafeno y el 5g o la masonería son magufadas. Niñatos.



Tanto que lo conoces y no sabes que papi y mami le pasan dinero todos los meses para que vaya haciendo el mamarracho o de su cuenta de tripadvisor donde iba a restaurantes caros a ponerles críticas bajas a los restaurantes porque su chuletón no estaba en el punto exacto que él lo quería, o cuando lo echaron de una casa hace nada por ponerse a fumar porros en el salón, pero el malo era el dueño, menudo perla el "okupa decimonónico" como él se autodenominaba. Lobo me caía bien, pero ultimamente se ha convertido en un amargado y casualmente con todo el mundo acaba mal. Lo mismo el problema es que no se aguanta ni a sí mismo.


----------



## derepen (2 Dic 2022)

AlfredHard dijo:


> El problema que yo le veo es que pretende alcanzar una serie de metas en la vida pero no está dispuesto a sufrir por ellas y prefiere vivir en su película de que la vida le debe algo porque un maestro le zurraba en el liceo. Quiere una casa en el campo lejos de los "zombis" pero ni está dispuesto a trabajar, ni a ahorrar. Ahora está en un círculo vicioso de: No tengo pasta -> No pienso trabajar para conseguirla -> No alcanzo mis metas -> El mundo es una mierda que maltrata a los seres sensibles como yo -> Vuelta al paso 1.



Sí, creo que se ha metido en ese círculo vicioso que comentas en el que no hay ningún tipo de progreso diario, o mensual o anual. Lo que hay es un estancamiento, mucha frustración y pensamientos suicidas que se le escapan de vez en cuando. 

Evidentemente si planteas un enfoque te conduce a querer autodestruirte es que el camino no es el correcto. Pero se empeña en seguir ese camino equivocado porque de lo contrario se abriría la puerta a que le dijeran que es un falso que nos ha mentido, y como es una persona idealista prefiere morir antes que escuchar eso.


----------



## Killuminatis (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Juan es el tipo más íntegro y con más cojones que conozco, y en este foro hay unos cuantos niñatos que se dedican a reirse de él o a decir que está loco. Deberíais conocerlo antes de hablar.
> 
> Simplemente busca un sitio tranquilo en el que estar alejado de esta cada día más enfermiza sociedad. Estos hilos son patéticos propios de niñatos aburridos, y ya van unos cuantos que veo así por eso comento. Espabilad.
> 
> Y si queréis ser personas dignas aislaros de esta putrefacta sociedad. Vivir en soledad es sinónimo de buena salud mental y espiritual en estos tiempos que corren.



Si, sólo hay que ver la diferencia entre sus videos con el pelo corto y los que hace ahora.
Si le conoces porqué no le dices que se pire a las Canarias a pasar el Invierno en vez de a León.
En uno de sus últimos videos reconoce que está mal.
Integro para quién, para si mismo? y si eso le pasa factura de que le sirve?
Por no hablar que la gente con esas ideas normalmente se va a ecoaldeas a vivir, a vivir fuera de la sociedad de verdad, con otra gente íntegra.
Si te quieres ir con otros "hippis" de salón, vas a encontrarte gentuza.
El video ese en el que se va de su última casa...problemas de convivencia que tienes con 20 años en la universidad, no con 40...
A mi ahora mismo te diría que me parece un buen ejemplo, pero de los peligros de ir a tu puta bola, de que seas tan íntegro que sólo puedas estar contigo mismo porque no eres capaz a ceder nada en favor de los demás.
En León hay una ecoaldea, Matavenero, dile que se pase por ahí.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (2 Dic 2022)

El Prometeo de los zoomers. Tengo sentimientos encontrados con este señor. Por un lado me parece un perroflauta de cojones y por otro un Quijote romántico y desfasado.

No hace daño a nadie, por lo que por mi se refiere, puede seguir con la vida que ha elegido


----------



## calzonazos (2 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿Sus padres ya no le aguantan?
> 
> Empiezo a pensar que está loco de verdad, cualquier día se descuida e hipotermia que te crió



Que se joda si es verdad ese puto narsicista de mierda y encima tonto que se vaya a almeria


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (2 Dic 2022)

fanta de pescao dijo:


>



GRANDÍSIMOS, los Toreros Muertos.


----------



## calzonazos (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> De pijo no tiene nada. Que su familia tenga dinero no quiere decir que él sea un pijo. Dónde naces no condiciona quién seas. ¿Lo entendéis ya o hay que haceros un puto esquema?
> 
> El único tío en España con verdaderos cojones, íntegro, real y que va de cara, y tenéis que hacer un puto hilo soltando vuestras niñatadas de mierda que además a nadie le importan. Sois patéticos.



vale lobo ya paso todo


----------



## hastalosgueb original (2 Dic 2022)

Que se vaya al Ferral del Bernesga en diciembre a pegar barrigazos en el suelo helado y si no funcionaba el agua caliente, ducharse con agua fría. Puto mariconazo. Y siendo del sur como yo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

No se quien es.
Pero Leon estaba hoy todo cubierto de ESCARCHA a las 9 de la mañana de la helada que cayó.

Leon no es tierra para dormir fuera. Por eso no hay homeless.

*Hace menos 3 grados ahora. *


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Bierzo



buen destino ya que tiene un micro clima mas calido y está en un hoyo.
En Leon capital va a *enfermar* en 3, 2, 1.
Pulmonia, neumonia, algo asi, y no es coña.


----------



## pandillero (2 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Que se vaya al Ferral del Bernesga en diciembre a pegar barrigazos en el suelo helado y si no funcionaba el agua caliente, ducharse con agua fría. Puto mariconazo. Y siendo del sur como yo.



Dices tú de mili.
Puto Ferral  ¿Quién dijo frio?


----------



## calzonazos (2 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> buen destino ya que tiene un micro clima mas calido y está en un hoyo.
> En Leon capital va a *enfermar* en 3, 2, 1.
> Pulmonia, neumonia, algo asi, y no es coña.



Aun no te has suicidado?? Porque no te tiras al vernesga en pelotas?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Aun no te has suicidado?? Porque no te tiras al vernesga en pelotas?



Siento decirte que ya NO estoy en riesgo autolitico, el psiq me ha quitado la mitad de las pastillas y me siento mejor. 
Bernesga es con B de burro.


----------



## hartman4 (2 Dic 2022)

a ver si hace una parda por la sagra o la jarosa.


----------



## gatill0 (2 Dic 2022)

Es un gusano ignorante que está al lado de casa de sus padres. No quiere ser mi mascota


----------



## rory (2 Dic 2022)

Yo entiendo mucho de lo que dice pero quejándose todo el día no soluciona nada.

Con esfuerzo se consiguen cosas pero él creo que no está por la labor.


----------



## EGO (2 Dic 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> ¿ Disidencia el Lobo? ¡ Venga ya!
> Disidencia es un padre de tres hijos que lucha todos los días para sacar a su familia adelante.



No me seas gilipollas.

Esos padres llevan 3 vacunas encima,dejan que sus hijos sean educados por niñatas femibolches y vigilaban desde el balcon si venias solo con una barra de pan durante el confinamiento.

Papis=agentes Smith


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (2 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Da lo mismo cristal o chapa no quita frío en absoluto.
> En invierno en el coche puedes dormir pero en saco de invierno profesional y con un gorro.



En Decathlon tienes sacos de dormir con temperatura de confort 0º por unos 100 euros. 

Una manta extra y ropa interior larga y duermes sin problema bajo cero.


----------



## Gurney (2 Dic 2022)

Ya lo he dicho otras veces, pero lo repito porque veo a algún fanboy (sin descartar que sea el propio Lobo) y a algún despistado: el mensaje de Lobo es extremadamente tóxico

Es un Denethor de 2022: lo ve todo perdido, tanto que quemaría a su propio hijo vivo en la pira funeraria

Ya lo dijo Nietzsche: la Vida ama la mentira, y la esperanza es una forma de mentira. Sin ciertos velos, la existencia es demasiado cruda, excesivamente dura e insoportable para casi todos. Esa desnudez de la existencia lleva a los hombres a la locura y al suicidio

En lugar de ver este Kali Yuga como una posibilidad para la mejora propia a nivel espiritual, y como un signo de que vendrán tiempos mejores, el Lobo se ahoga en su propia bilis. Unido a problemas con sustancias, mentalidad típica de conspiranoico que mezcla verdades con mentiras, arrebatos de ira descontrolada, etc

No sigáis su camino, no ya de vida - a saber cómo vive en realidad, lo cual es algo que no me importa, sólo analizo el personaje de los vídeos- sino de mentalidad


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Dic 2022)

¿Quién es éste hombre y porqué cada 2x3 se abren hilos en torno a él?


----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## burbucoches (2 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho otras veces, pero lo repito porque veo a algún fanboy (sin descartar que sea el propio Lobo) y a algún despistado: el mensaje de Lobo es extremadamente tóxico
> 
> Es un Denethor de 2022: lo ve todo perdido, tanto que quemaría a su propio hijo vivo en la pira funeraria
> 
> ...



Este vive surfeando El Mami-Yuga con paguita mensual parasitando dx vida aSUS ancianos padres


----------



## EGO (2 Dic 2022)

De todas maneras su problema es estar mal equipado.

Yo he dormido con mi monovolumen camper a -10º en Panticosa muy agustito en mi saco plumas.Por la mañana calentar agua con el infiernillo de keroseno para desayunar y a hacer los infiernos en invernal.


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (2 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1279712



Es un gerrero templario que sabe entrenar sus tendones.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Dic 2022)

Es muy fácil difamar al lobo estepario sin pruebas . La única verdad es que tiene más pelotas que todo los niños ratas de foro burbuja. No se puede estar adaptado a un mundo como este . Si eres feliz en este mundo tienes un problema .


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Dónde ves que viva avergonzado de su situación? Concretamente ahora está buscando una casa y mientras tanto se busca la vida y se calienta donde puede, ¿vais a seguir criticando hasta el más mínimo detalle de lo que hace sin tan siquiera conocerlo de nada?
> 
> Que haya ido a un McMierda no quiere decir que haya comido su putrefacta comida. Fue a calentarse y cargar el teléfono. ¿Lo entiendes o te hago un esquema? Y a esa chavala no le hizo pasar ninguna media hora de mierda, fue un momento en el que habló con ella criticándole el tema de la temperatura. ¿O es que ya no se puede abrir la boca en este mundo? Qué asco dais macho. Tragando como auténticos borregos sistémicos. Con una disonancia cognitiva que no sois capaces de gestionar.



Tío, tu líder es un ridículo.
Es tan patético cuando juega a hacer las voces de los personajes inventados.
Es un enfermo mental.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Uno de los pocos disidentes verdaderos que hay en España . Da gusto ver sus videos y reflexiones . Y los hilos en foro burbuja de la niño ratada sobre el lobo estepario echando bilis .



Cada vez que lo acoge algún fan en su casa curiosamente lo largan a los pocos días y sabes que es así


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Acaso lo conoces? ¿Has hablado con él? ¿Tienes su número o contacto?
> 
> ¿Acaso alguien de los que estáis aquí hablando mierda sobre él lo conocéis en persona?
> 
> ...



¿Eres su novio? Esa defensa tan exacerbada parece de amor.


----------



## Luftwuaje (2 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Es otro pirado, ni caso





Conejo europeo dijo:


> ¿Y tú quién eres, y de qué lo conoces?





DigitalMarketer dijo:


> ¿Eres su novio? Esa defensa tan exacerbada parece de amor.





Es Eustaquio, cojones!


----------



## hastalosgueb original (2 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Dices tú de mili.
> Puto Ferral  ¿Quién dijo frio?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279703



Pues de esa época , más o menos. Y mucho pollo al costerón...


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Dic 2022)

Al parecer su estancia en León es temporal. Va camino al sur de Portugal para soportar el duro invierno


----------



## proctalgiafugax (2 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En el fondo tiene un cerebro muy femenino.



Fin del hilo.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (2 Dic 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> ¿Quién es éste hombre y porqué cada 2x3 se abren hilos en torno a él?



Un tipo que entretiene a la gente en internet.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Precisamente él no quiere que lo invites a tu casa, quiere estar solo. Sube vídeos diciendo verdades incómodas pero claro, es mejor seguir mirando a otro lado.
> 
> Y no, no soy él ni tiene multicuentas. Dejaos de soplapolleces y espabilad.



Jajajajajajajajajajaja joder para ti es la reencarnación de Jesucristo


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Es lo que tiene conocer a una persona, que despejas dudas. Espabilao. Además yo siempre hablé de él con mucha prudencia y siempre dije que tiene mucha razón en el mensaje que transmite, que es lo importante, aunque escueza.
> 
> Ten cuidado tú con tu disonancia cognitiva y aprende a guardar respeto a quien sabe más de la vida que tú, niñato.



Buah, chico, léete a ti mismo por favor, estoy leyendo todo el hilo y alucinando con la obsesión que tienes.


----------



## Redwill (2 Dic 2022)

No se que es mas lastimoso, que una persona que no tiene mucho talento o inteligencia este siendo utilizada o se queje de las desgracias, cosa que en casos asi paradojamente no suelen quejarse, a que una persona que tiene inteligencia, talento, ha tenido una educación superior, todavia tiene familia que apoyarse se auto destruya a si misma.

Este señor tiene lo que se merece multiplicado por 2 por que si fuera down o tuviera un carga intelectual se le perdonaría, pero el unico responsable de todas las quejas y miserias que describe es el, y únicamente el, es mas, su inconpetencia moral le hace enocntrar una donde no lo hay, por que si un dia ha sido la pobre trabajadora del mcdonals, otro dia sera soros y el 5G, no dice que el esta solo contra el mundo entero, pues como es posible que pueda perder tantos partidos, si el es el único jugador, ¿de quien sera la culpa entonces?

Los que vean a esta persona como un ejemplo de estoicismo están equivocados, eso no es estoicismo, ni positividad, ni pensamiento alternativo, es paranoia critica, depresion profunda, arrogancia, auto arrogarse privilegios, victimismo, mentalidad de perdedor, un profunda y ensañada envidia de la forma mas lamentable a precisamente todo lo que critica por que si no fuera así no le dedicaría tanta energía intelectual a criticarlos, estaría haciendo cosas que le atraigan felicidad no lo contrario.

Señores esto es una persona de manual auto destructiva, nada mas, no lo confundais con otra cosa, ¿esta este señor enfermo? no lo se, por que no soy medico, a mi me parece que de una forma basica ha decido no mejorarse a si mismo y evidentemente cuando haces eso vas a sufrir en este mundo, y primero era su jefe, si un dia lo pierde todo el que le puterara sera la lluvia y el frio de la naturaleza, precisamente esa a la que tanto aprecia.

El que se le ocurriera seguir su camino tendria exactamente la misma mierda que el tiene para si mismo.

Es que si fuera así, y fuera verdad que su aspiración en la vida es tener una vivienda alejada de sociedad y vivir en ella, hay casas con algo de terreno hasta la misma comunidad de Madrid por 40.000 eus entonces cuanto debe de costar una vivienda como el dice en un pueblo muerto de Andalucía, Extremadura o en una isla como Fuerteventura donde encima no tendría que pasar frio, me vas a decir que en un pais desarroyado como este, siendo español, sin ningun tipo de lujo, con el nivel educativo que tiene, en 6 años que lleva tirados llorando no gana para eso, o en cualquier otro trabajo matador 30.000 eus para comprarse un zulo como dice, hay quien con hipotecas trabajando en mercamadrid como una mula se compra un piso de 150.000, que cojones dice, al menos seria propietario de algo que quiere y podria seguir llorando después, dice que va a pueblos a pedir cosas, venga, no hay en españa un cubo perdido en el campo a la venta, seamos realistas, y si no tiene chimenea te la edificas.


----------



## Matriz_81 (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Crees acaso que todo de lo que habla son magufadas o conspiraciones? ¿Qué sabes tú de chemtrails o masonería? Por lo que veo, nada. Quizá estás tú más cerca del delirio por tu disonancia cognitiva al no querer enfrentarte a la realidad, que él. Por lo que veo este hilo y en general este foro, está lleno de niñatos o gente que se cree "despierta" y no tienen ni puta idea de qué va todo esto.
> 
> Aquí todo el mundo ve la paja en el ojo ajeno. Precisamente por gente como vosotros, que criticáis al único tío con cojones en este país, es por lo que el mundo está como está. Insisto en que sois patéticos.



Lo que NO es magufada es el símbolo OK hecho ante la cámara. ¿Casualidad?


----------



## Tufo a Pies (2 Dic 2022)

Siempre lo hace. El año pasado cuando llegamos a 0 grados en Enero se pilló una habitación de alquiler.


----------



## Lord Vader (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Eso es irrelevante.



¿Eres el del gato?


----------



## Escombridos (2 Dic 2022)

Eso de idolatrar a todos los gilipollas que en sus ratos de luz les da por subir sermones al YouTube os pasará factura más temprano que tarde.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Al parecer su estancia en León es temporal. Va camino al sur de Portugal para soportar el duro invierno



Menuda vuelta ha pegado no?
Ir al Algarve pasando por León.
En el Algarve hay campings de caravanas con jubilados alemanes que son bastante más disidencia que el.
Viven de verdad en la caravana todo el año y no depende de la paguita de sus papis.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (2 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> No me seas gilipollas.
> 
> Esos padres llevan 3 vacunas encima,dejan que sus hijos sean educados por niñatas femibolches y vigilaban desde el balcon si venias solo con una barra de pan durante el confinamiento.
> 
> Papis=agentes Smith



Vaya...jajaja. ¿ Has preguntado a todos los padres?

Siempre elijo la vida. Y nada me gusta más que ver niños de mi raza...

La gente como Lobo deberían ser valientes y consecuentes...¡suicidándose! Pero el Lobo no es valiente ni consecuente...es un simple charlatán.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Estás totalmente equivocado, y desde luego que no tienes ni puta idea de quién es realmente. Si consigues ser feliz en este mundo satánico y perverso adelante, te estás engañando a ti mismo y a nadie le importa, además. Criticar a la única persona que dice verdades realmente molestas es de hipócritas y sistémicos. Eso es lo que sois.



Tranquilízate, lobo, todos te queremos


----------



## Lord Vader (2 Dic 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> hay casas con algo de terreno hasta la misma comunidad de Madrid por 40.000



Pues yo estoy buscando una de esas. Pon un enlace o algo.


----------



## HaCHa (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Y si queréis ser personas dignas aislaros de esta putrefacta sociedad. Vivir en soledad es sinónimo de buena salud mental y espiritual en estos tiempos que corren.



Tu especie es gregaria. El individuo solo no puede sobrevivir, cuando pertenece a una especie gregaria.
Estás biológicamente diseñado para formar equipo con semejantes o ser descartado por no conseguirlo. Asúmelo.

Se os come la mierda de tal manera que ya no es que os estéis jodiendo la vida, es que ya vais hasta contra vuestra propia naturaleza.
Y encima lo gordo es que decís que son los demás los que tienen problemas de salud mental.
Pero el colmo de la risión es cuando se habla de espiritualidad. Magufo lobotomizao retarded detected.


----------



## el ganador (2 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Lo del gato le ha afectado mucho, demasiado.



Al final había más cosas, ...


AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Coche con techo de cristal, la peor opción si vas a dormir al raso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De lo malo malo duerme en parkings por la noche
Juegas fuerte, pompero


----------



## OYeah (2 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Menuda vuelta ha pegado no?
> Ir al Algarve pasando por León.
> En el Algarve hay campings de caravanas con jubilados alemanes que son bastante más disidencia que el.
> Viven de verdad en la caravana todo el año y no depende de la paguita de sus papis.




Conozco a muchos disidentes realmente currándose el cobre en caravanas aquí en UK, con nieve afuera. Una caravana, no autocaravana, que apenas cuestan tres mil libras de segunda mano. Muchos.

Con las pelotas de caballo y sin llorarle a nadie ni quejarse a nadie ni molestar a nadie de un puto McDonalds. Es más, disfrutando de no trabajar para otros, se montan sus historias con chapuzas DIY, ayudando por aqui o por allá, online, etc...

Este tipo es un desgraciado victimista que lo sabe y lo trata de ocultar a sí mismo con Orgullo, un orgullo que le va a llevar a eso, ser comido por las ratas por semanas en algún monte dentro de ése famoso coche de los cojones. Y casas con chimenea hay a cientos en España, abandonadas, y nadie le diría nada por entrar ahí a adecentarlas. Lo quiere todo hecho el hijo de puta.


----------



## Maybe (2 Dic 2022)

Disidencia, dice... pero si tiene quejas de auténtico burgués pro-sistema: 'me he ido a un McDonalds a cargar el móvil y usar el wifi, y resulta que la calefacción estaba un par de grados por debajo del punto de confort, lo cual me ha incomodado mucho. Así que he pillado por banda a una pobre currita proletaria y le he soltado la típica frase de señorona pudiente que hace sus compras en El Corte Inglés: _quiero hablar con el encargado_'.

Y por el camino, cuenta entre muecas de disgusto lo mucho que le molestan los niños que lloran. Sólo le ha faltado soltar: qué asco me da la gente pobre! 

Menudo personaje. El resto del vídeo es puro blablabla quejándose de que todo el mundo está podrido por dentro... menos él, claro, que es un ser de luz que anda por ahí presumiendo de haber ayudado a un minusválido


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (2 Dic 2022)

Nunca he escuchado a este hombre y por como comentaban algunos, pensaba que era como la mujer de los gatos en Los Simpsons.
Y resulta que este señor tiene más inteligencia que el 80% de este país (y poco me parece el dato).
Me ha convencido para instalarme el odisey ese y suscribirme a escucharlo. No hay nada más interesante que una historia bien narrada.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho otras veces, pero lo repito porque veo a algún fanboy (sin descartar que sea el propio Lobo) y a algún despistado: el mensaje de Lobo es extremadamente tóxico
> 
> Es un Denethor de 2022: lo ve todo perdido, tanto que quemaría a su propio hijo vivo en la pira funeraria
> 
> ...



Su problema es la hipersensibilidad.
El mismo lo dice que es así.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Dic 2022)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Nunca he escuchado a este hombre y por como comentaban algunos, pensaba que era como la mujer de los gatos en Los Simpsons.
> Y resulta que este señor tiene más inteligencia que el 80% de este país (y poco me parece el dato).
> Me ha convencido para instalarme el odisey ese y suscribirme a escucharlo. No hay nada más interesante que una historia bien narrada.



Pues espera que te vas a descojonar cuando descubras los personajes que tiene en su mente, hace voces y todo.
Es un lunático, siempre atraen, hacen gracia.
Pero es solo un pirado.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Su problema es la hipersesibilidad.
> El mismo lo dice que es así.









La hipersensibilidad se cura con una manta de papel Albal de estas


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Lo del gato le ha afectado mucho, demasiado.



Que paso con el gato ?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1279806
> 
> 
> La hipersensibilidad se cura con una manta de papel Albal de estas



No ese tipo concreto sino la general y yo le entiendo porque soy parecido, pero intento sobrellevarlo. Ahora mismo vengo de pasear por el centro de Madrid y la cantidad de gentuza que hay (bien vestidos, jóvenes) hablando a voces para que les hagan casito y chocándose por las aceras es lamentable, insoportable y muy enojante. Es la hora y las fechas de los subnormales que vienen a Madrid a mirar tiendas y gastar su mierda dinero en cosas que ni necesitan y a comer chocolate con churros para buscar aceptación social. 

El lobo lleva esa repugnancia al extremo.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (2 Dic 2022)

gatill0 dijo:


> Es un gusano ignorante que está al lado de casa de sus padres. No quiere ser mi mascota



Asustas hasta a Samael


----------



## cortijero92 (2 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> por qué cojones no se va a Cádiz o a Canarias, que coño hace durmiendo en un puto coche en diciembre en León.



Para no alejarse de la casa de sus padres y de su hermana.


----------



## cortijero92 (2 Dic 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Y que hace en León? Que se vaya a Motril, por decir un sitio del sur, que el invierno es mas llevadero y ahí si puedes dormir en el coche, y casi en manga corta, sin pasar frio.



Mucho Motril!!


----------



## cortijero92 (2 Dic 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> A mí me gusta su mensaje de intentar sobrevivir fuera de este sistema satánico. El problema es que ni el mismo cumple 100% con su estilo de vida. Lo que hace es como si yo me monto una choza en el monte y me hago youtuber. Luego cuando no grabo vídeos, me voy a mi casa a dormir calentito. Me gustó más cuando vi unos vídeos de unos colombianos que sobreviven en la selva sin ayuda de nadie.
> 
> Para que su mensaje cale bien, tiene que cundir el ejemplo. De lo contrario es parecido a lo que hacen los políticos.



Ya lo decía Boromir; Quien dicta sentencia debe blandir la espada.


----------



## cortijero92 (2 Dic 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Si, sólo hay que ver la diferencia entre sus videos con el pelo corto y los que hace ahora.
> Si le conoces porqué no le dices que se pire a las Canarias a pasar el Invierno en vez de a León.
> En uno de sus últimos videos reconoce que está mal.
> Integro para quién, para si mismo? y si eso le pasa factura de que le sirve?
> ...



A videos como este te refieres:


----------



## MOCHIL0 (2 Dic 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


> Para no alejarse de la casa de sus padres y de su hermana.



Curioso que siempre ronde los mismos lugares, alguna teta tiene que haber ahí y muy importante además. De lo contrario se movería algo más. A mí me la suda lo que haga, pero sí que pillo con pinzas al personaje, ni me creo todo lo que dice. De primeras va con coche, o sea, ya no es tan radical, ni tan antisistema. De dónde iba a sacar para mantener ITV, gasolina, etc? Si no trabaja! Y como han dicho por ahí, se dedicaba a criticar restaurantes por no servirle a su gusto. Algo no cuadra. Lo ponía yo a buscarse el sustento sin coche y sólo lo básico a la espalda, pasando noches al raso en pleno invierno, con hambre y agotado, como otros hacen y sin quejarse.


----------



## Tin Rope (2 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Coche con techo de cristal, la peor opción si vas a dormir al raso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creo que hayas dormido nunca en un coche y eso se nota en tu comentario. Él si sabe perfectamente, de hecho no es en el primer coche que duerme y la experiencia es un grado.

El monóxido de carbono está caliente y se condensa en la parte superior del coche y ni que decir que es muy desagradable en un espacio cerrado tan reducido donde has de pasar horas.

En un coche convencional, si dejas una rendija en la ventanilla (lo usual), hay un volumen considerable de aire sin reciclar en la bóveda del techo. Con ventana en el techo, con una rendija lo solucionas. Ése es el motivo por usar ese coche con tal característica. Aunque en invierno tengas ese problema de frio(que lo puedes tapar aislandolo) y en verano te ases en las horas centrales(te vas a asar igual), sube un pelín de confort tener techo en el 95% de las ocasiones. En invierno va a dormir muy pocas veces(seguramente ninguna a cielo abierto), y las horas centrales del día no te arrimas por el coche. Todo es mirar los pros y los contras. Los pros ganan por goleada y los contras se pueden eludir.

Nota: yo sí he dormido muchas noches en un coche.


----------



## El Tirador (2 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Uno de los pocos disidentes verdaderos que hay en España . Da gusto ver sus videos y reflexiones . Y los hilos en foro burbuja de la niño ratada sobre el lobo estepario echando bilis .



Quién es este señor? Pregunta sería gracias


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Dic 2022)

Le ofrecido un lugar para dormir en el sur de España gratis . Haber si acepta . Sólo invierno . Dormiría algunas noches allí con el en camas separadas . El se paga la comida . Le quiero contar mis problemas y ir a la playa con el


----------



## 999999999 (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Juan es el tipo más íntegro y con más cojones que conozco, y en este foro hay unos cuantos niñatos que se dedican a reirse de él o a decir que está loco. Deberíais conocerlo antes de hablar.
> 
> Simplemente busca un sitio tranquilo en el que estar alejado de esta cada día más enfermiza sociedad. Estos hilos son patéticos propios de niñatos aburridos, y ya van unos cuantos que veo así por eso comento. Espabilad.
> 
> Y si queréis ser personas dignas aislaros de esta putrefacta sociedad. Vivir en soledad es sinónimo de buena salud mental y espiritual en estos tiempos que corren.



Kiedis_09 = Otro tonto también.

Dios los cría...


----------



## burbucoches (2 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Quién es este señor? Pregunta sería gracias



El Tonto del pueblo


----------



## gatill0 (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (2 Dic 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Si, sólo hay que ver la diferencia entre sus videos con el pelo corto y los que hace ahora.
> Si le conoces porqué no le dices que se pire a las Canarias a pasar el Invierno en vez de a León.
> En uno de sus últimos videos reconoce que está mal.
> Integro para quién, para si mismo? y si eso le pasa factura de que le sirve?
> ...



Una ecoaldea o algo de ese estilo puede estar bien, aunque en esos sitios hay que saber convivir porque es todo muy comunitario.
De todas formas para quedarse en esa aldea creo que tienen que estar a favor los propios habitantes, aunque ni idea de si aceptarán gente unos días o temporadas cortas. Con el coche ahí no va a poder subir, lo tiene que dejar en un pueblo que está a pocos kilómetros y luego andar por un sendero hasta llegar a la aldea, pero no es un camino muy largo tampoco.
-----
El techo acristalado del coche lo podría tapar con un cartón, igual eso aisla algo el frío.


----------



## LMLights (2 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que está loco de verdad, cualquier día se descuida e hipotermia que te crió



Como que va a estar ahí despues de terminar de grabar el vídeo.....Mira que sois inocentes...

Pagadle algo en el Paypal


----------



## Capitán Walker (2 Dic 2022)

A mí me encanta escucharlo, transmite energía y buen rollo. Estoy seguro de que ninguno de los que estamos aquí dejaría su doritocueva para irse a vivir al monte.


----------



## Capitán Walker (2 Dic 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


> A videos como este te refieres:



Mazado y pelazo.


----------



## gatill0 (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Le ofrecido un lugar para dormir en el sur de España gratis . Haber si acepta . Sólo invierno . Dormiría con el . El se paga la comida . Le quiero contar mis problemas y ir a la playa con el



Ahhhhh vale, ahora cuadra todo, lo quieres montar.


----------



## cortijero92 (2 Dic 2022)

Lobo estepario cuando era un zombie sistemico:


----------



## ferrys (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Juan es el tipo más íntegro y con más cojones que conozco, y en este foro hay unos cuantos niñatos que se dedican a reirse de él o a decir que está loco. Deberíais conocerlo antes de hablar.
> 
> Simplemente busca un sitio tranquilo en el que estar alejado de esta cada día más enfermiza sociedad. Estos hilos son patéticos propios de niñatos aburridos, y ya van unos cuantos que veo así por eso comento. Espabilad.
> 
> Y si queréis ser personas dignas aislaros de esta putrefacta sociedad. Vivir en soledad es sinónimo de buena salud mental y espiritual en estos tiempos que corren.



Una furgoneta tipo Jumpy vieja, Consume como un coche. La podría aislar por poco dinero. Puedes poner un colchón y una silla. Con una plaquita solar a una batería par atener como mínimo una luz.


----------



## Capitán Walker (2 Dic 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


> Lobo estepario cuando era un zombie sistemico:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279853



Este anuncio estaría prohibido hoy en día por el Ministerio de la Verdad (Igualdad)


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Dic 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Una furgoneta tipo Jumpy vieja, Consume como un coche. La podría aislar por poco dinero. Puedes poner un colchón y una silla. Con una plaquita solar a una batería par atener como mínimo una luz.



No le da la cabeza para tanto, es un inútil.


----------



## gatill0 (2 Dic 2022)

Le dejo que se quede en mi casa entre semana que estoy solo. El finde de un palazo en las costillas a las parcelas.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Dic 2022)

gatill0 dijo:


> Le dejo que se quede en mi casa entre semana que estoy solo. El finde de un palazo a la parcela



Cualquier día vuelves a casa y te encuentras las paredes untadas de mierda BROOOOTAL


----------



## Morototeo (2 Dic 2022)

ya se ha arreglado los dientes??
Yo he dormido muchas noches dentro de la furgoneta, con nieve incluida cubriéndola entera en el pirineo, y a menos 10 grados muchas veces.. y estando el día siguiente entero sin poder moverme de allí hasta la tarde que pasa un quitanieves. Solo hay que llevar un puto edredón de pluma de oca, no hace falta mas, buen colchón y el edredón de oca, no se de cuantos gramos es el mío, pero es bestial, me lo regalo una vecina, que se lo quitaba por viejo.. esta algo amarillo, pero creo que le costo como 600 putos euros hace muchos años. Y encender la furgo de vez en cuando con la calefacción, yo tengo el asiento de copiloto que se recoge hacia adelante, y solo estirando el brazo un poco, le doy a la llave.. asi no salgo del nordico )) UN amigo mío tiene una calefacción supletoria o como se llame, es un pequeño motor que va a parte de la furgo, y gasta muy poco gasoil.. me dijo que me lo pusiera, pero yo paso.. mi c15, va de puta madre como la llevo yo


----------



## morethanafeeling (2 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Pues espera que te vas a descojonar cuando descubras los personajes que tiene en su mente, hace voces y todo.
> Es un lunático, siempre atraen, hacen gracia.
> Pero es solo un pirado.



En el mundo de los locos el cuerdo parece un pirado.


----------



## honk (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Murray's (2 Dic 2022)

Parece un señor de 55 años


----------



## moritobelo (2 Dic 2022)

Tiene una mision que cumplir dice...


----------



## Murray's (2 Dic 2022)

Es un asocial y se,va al mcdonalds a buscar gente para palique jajaja

El chiste se cuenta solo


----------



## morethanafeeling (2 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Parece un señor de 55 años



Ya le gustaría a muchos de 30 estar como el Lobo.


----------



## Samael (2 Dic 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Tiene una mision que cumplir dice...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Dic 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> No creo que se le critica por criticar. Se le critica porque es un poco falso. Comenta como si viviera así todo el año. Cuando hace mucho frío se mete en la casa de un familiar y hace eso todos los años. Sobrevive con dinero de familiares y de donaciones. No vive sin depender de otros. Por lo que en la práctica hace como un papel.



Entonces es como Er Fili en el hilo de @renko.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> A mí me gusta su mensaje de intentar sobrevivir fuera de este sistema satánico. El problema es que ni el mismo cumple 100% con su estilo de vida. Lo que hace es como si yo me monto una choza en el monte y me hago youtuber. Luego cuando no grabo vídeos, me voy a mi casa a dormir calentito. Me gustó más cuando vi unos vídeos de unos colombianos que sobreviven en la selva sin ayuda de nadie.
> 
> Para que su mensaje cale bien, tiene que cundir el ejemplo. De lo contrario es parecido a lo que hacen los políticos.



No estoy de acuerdo, él mismo de hecho dice muchas veces que es otra víctima más de este sistema del que es difícil salir. Si no se va de España es por sus padres, porque sitios a los que irse tiene de sobra. Y creo que hasta donde puede, predica bastante con el ejemplo. Por lo de pronto está más mazao que todos los que estáis aquí comentando y lloriqueando. Y nadie es perfecto, él también tiene sus problemas que evidentemente muchos no conocen. Y da igual dónde viva o lo que haga, él no es youtuber, tiene un canal de Telegram en el que denuncia todo lo que está pasando en este distópico mundo, al que le guste bien y al que no que espabile, porque dice verdades como puños. Y no, el 5G y el grafeno no es disidencia controlada como he leído por ahí en algún comentario.

No voy a responder a todos los comentarios porque no tiene sentido perder mi tiempo con gente que vive con una disonancia cognitiva de caballo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Él no siente vergüenza por su situación, él vive acorde a sus principios sin molestar a nadie, simplemente graba vídeos y lo cuenta, a lo que ya salís cuatro borregos sistémicos acomodados a criticar lo que dice porque os mete el dedo en la llaga, y claro, escuece.
> 
> Eso último que dices del deporte ya indica definitivamente que eres retrasado mental.



Pero si no nos reímos de él, sino de ti, SUBNORMAL.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

AlfredHard dijo:


> Tanto que lo conoces y no sabes que papi y mami le pasan dinero todos los meses para que vaya haciendo el mamarracho o de su cuenta de tripadvisor donde iba a restaurantes caros a ponerles críticas bajas a los restaurantes porque su chuletón no estaba en el punto exacto que él lo quería, o cuando lo echaron de una casa hace nada por ponerse a fumar porros en el salón, pero el malo era el dueño, menudo perla el "okupa decimonónico" como él se autodenominaba. Lobo me caía bien, pero ultimamente se ha convertido en un amargado y casualmente con todo el mundo acaba mal. Lo mismo el problema es que no se aguanta ni a sí mismo.



El que veo que no lo conoce en absoluto eres tú, que te ves cuatro vídeos suyos de telegram y te crees que ya sabes todo de él. Ahora mismo vive de una herencia que recibió de un familiar. Si crees que va haciendo el mamarracho por ahí, quizá el mamarracho sistémico eres tú. 

Vais de despiertos y no sois capaces de luchar contra vuestra disonancia cognitiva.


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## batería (2 Dic 2022)

EL INTERVENTOR dijo:


>



Me gustan más que los beatles casi


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Dic 2022)

Es gracioso que este foro vaya de antisistema y luego en este hilo todos vayan contra un antisistema de verdad . La niño ratada se está cargando el foro


----------



## Infierno Existencial (2 Dic 2022)

Lobo acabará en El bierzo porque es el sitio perfecto para seres esteparios. está lleno de monte, perros, viejos, pueblos vaciados, y no hay ningún futuro


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Si, sólo hay que ver la diferencia entre sus videos con el pelo corto y los que hace ahora.
> Si le conoces porqué no le dices que se pire a las Canarias a pasar el Invierno en vez de a León.
> En uno de sus últimos videos reconoce que está mal.
> Integro para quién, para si mismo? y si eso le pasa factura de que le sirve?
> ...



No voy a contar aquí su vida a cuatro borregos sistémicos que pierden su tiempo abriendo un hilo como este y comentando sandeces.
Las ecoaldeas hippies son otro invento más de lo new age y están llenas de gente insoportable, él quiere estar solo, no es difícil de entender. Lo poco que él cuenta de su vida en sus vídeos es cosa suya, evidentemente sacáis conclusiones erróneas, sois libres de pensar lo que queráis, pero es bastante atrevido hablar así de alguien que no conocéis. Y ya no digo abrir un hilo como este y muchos otros que he visto riéndose de él, por eso he entrado a comentar.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> vale lobo ya paso todo



jajajaja sois tan patéticos tío, que os debéis de pensar que Juan entra aquí a leeros o algo, o que yo soy él, me descojono en vuestra puta cara


----------



## Chortina Premium (2 Dic 2022)

Este tio es GILIPOLLAS


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Tío, tu líder es un ridículo.
> Es tan patético cuando juega a hacer las voces de los personajes inventados.
> Es un enfermo mental.



Será tu lider, yo no tengo ningún líder, pero antes de criticarlo a él hay otros muchos antes a los que criticar. Será patético pero os revienta a todos juntos física e intelectualmente XDDDD


----------



## Lord Vader (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Ahora mismo vive de una herencia que recibió



¿Pilló los 300k?


----------



## batería (2 Dic 2022)

EL INTERVENTOR dijo:


>



Me gustan más que los Beatles, sin duda.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> ¿Quién es éste hombre y porqué cada 2x3 se abren hilos en torno a él?



Es un hombre que denuncia este sistema en su cuenta de Telegram, y la cantidad de hilos sobre su persona es porque los borregos sistémicos viven con una disonancia cognitiva de caballo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (2 Dic 2022)

copy paste dijo:


> *HORMESIS
> 
> Una persona con un sistema nervioso fuerte tiene una CAPACIDAD ADAPTATIVA fuerte.
> - Sentirá un flujo de energía constante recorrer su cuerpo todo a lo largo del día sin altibajos.
> ...



casa papis
parasitosis saguijuelil
niniforme
no doblar lomo
jeta de cemento
vagancia congenita


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Será tu lider, yo no tengo ningún líder, pero antes de criticarlo a él hay otros muchos antes a los que criticar. Será patético pero os revienta a todos juntos física e intelectualmente XDDDD



Límpiate el borde del labio que tienes un poco de su leche colgando.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Buah, chico, léete a ti mismo por favor, estoy leyendo todo el hilo y alucinando con la obsesión que tienes.



Nah, es la primera vez que entro a comentar un hilo así, y no es por él, obsesión ninguna, no es mi líder ni sigo a nadie, pero ya van muchos hilos así criticándole y me he metido a comentar no por él sino por los borregos sistémicos que comentáis y lo criticáis. Evidentemente el Lobo tiene sus defectos como todo ser humano, pero tantos hilos criticándole, a él precisamente, da que pensar, cuando es una persona que dice verdades como puños. Venga a llorar a la llorería.


----------



## ramon varela (2 Dic 2022)

batería dijo:


> Me gustan más que los beatles casi




Y a mí. Aunque no me gusta todo lo que dicen, los otros drogatas son ridículos


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Dic 2022)

Siempre están los mismos foreros en los hilos del lobo metiéndose con el . Que raro


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Límpiate el borde del labio que tienes un poco de su leche colgando.



Ya le molaba. Y tú espabila.


----------



## DonCrisis (2 Dic 2022)

La verdad es que este hombre cada día me da más lástima. Necesita ayuda y afecto.

Y lo digo sin acritud hacia él porque creo que en el fondo es una buena persona.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Tu especie es gregaria. El individuo solo no puede sobrevivir, cuando pertenece a una especie gregaria.
> Estás biológicamente diseñado para formar equipo con semejantes o ser descartado por no conseguirlo. Asúmelo.
> 
> Se os come la mierda de tal manera que ya no es que os estéis jodiendo la vida, es que ya vais hasta contra vuestra propia naturaleza.
> ...



Límpiate las lágrimas anda.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Kiedis_09 = Otro tonto también.
> 
> Dios los cría...



Que sí, oveja, que sí, venga ya pasó.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pero si no nos reímos de él, sino de ti, SUBNORMAL.



¿Tú crees Paddy? Por eso hay unos cuantos hilos de borregos como tú, antes de que yo comentase nada, riéndose de él.

Además, que os riáis de mí borregos sistémicos como vosotros te puedes imaginar lo que me importa. xddddddddddddd


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

Al ignore se va este hilo de mierda, tengo cosas mucho mejores que hacer. Solo quería corroborar y confirmar lo jodidamente borregos que sois los que perdéis vuestro tiempo creando hilos así, hablando así de un tío que física e intelectualmente os da mil vueltas. 
Esta sociedad está podrida y vosotros sois el ejemplo, que vivís con una disonancia cognitiva de caballo. 

Venga, a pastar.


----------



## proctalgiafugax (2 Dic 2022)

"Él tiene tiempo libre, y sí, da el coñazo, yo algo vi de su canal de Telegram pero me parece muy cargante. Habría que ver si es cierto que va dando el cante por los supermercados o no. Habría que ver cuánto de lo que cuenta es cierto.

Lo que está claro, es que su modo de vida deja muchas sospechas, pero allá él y su conciencia/paja mental."

Esto decía el kiedis_09 el 10 del Nov, todavía había un sentido crítico, ahora está con el cerebro lavado. Ha habido encuentro sesual, hace poco, y ha cambiado.


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## copy paste (2 Dic 2022)

*HORMESIS*

*Una persona con un sistema nervioso fuerte tiene una CAPACIDAD ADAPTATIVA fuerte.
- Sentirá un flujo de energía constante recorrer su cuerpo todo a lo largo del día sin altibajos.
- Será muy resistente al frío y al calor.
- Tendrá un espíritu alegre con gusto para los desafíos.
- Estabilidad emocional perfecta.
- Capaz de mucha resiliencia.
- Buena libido.
- Vive el momento presente y se proyecta con gusto en el futuro.
- Una fuerza vital y física fuera de lo común, sin necesidad de estimulantes.
- Sistema inmunológico en perfecto estado de protección.
- Resistencia al estrés inquebrantable.*
*- Excelente metabolismo.*



Spoiler: HORMESIS



*Una persona con un sistema nervioso fuerte tiene una CAPACIDAD ADAPTATIVA fuerte.
- Sentirá un flujo de energía constante recorrer su cuerpo todo a lo largo del día sin altibajos.
- Será muy resistente al frío y al calor.
- Tendrá un espíritu alegre con gusto para los desafíos.
- Estabilidad emocional perfecta.
- Capaz de mucha resiliencia.
- Buena libido.
- Vive el momento presente y se proyecta con gusto en el futuro.
- Una fuerza vital y física fuera de lo común, sin necesidad de estimulantes.
- Sistema inmunológico en perfecto estado de protección.
- Resistencia al estrés inquebrantable.
- Excelente metabolismo.*

De lo contrario, una persona agotada a nivel nervioso tendrá una capacidad adaptativa reducida.
- Siente altibajos o falta de energía todo a lo largo del día.
- Sufre fácilmente de frío o de calor.
- Tiene tendencia a la depresión, ansiedad, sentir estrés, ...
- Tiene tendencia a sentirse alterada por sus emociones, quedar atrapada en traumas del pasado.
- No es muy resiliente.
- Su fuerza vital es débil, o forzada con el ayuda de estimulantes.
- Sistema inmunológico disparado o con las defensas bajas.
- Muy poca resistencia física y al estrés, fácilmente irritable o agobiada.
- Puede tener síntomas tales como pérdida de cabello, mala circulación sanguínea, palidez, problemas de vista, falta de libido, no soporta muchos sonidos, puede molestarle la luz, mareos, desmineralización, tránsito intestinal ralentizado, desórdenes digestivos, problemas cardíacos, acumulación de desechos a nivel linfático, anemia, cándida, contrae infecciones viruses fácilmente, enfermedad auto inmune, enfermedad degenerativa crónica.
- Metabolismo lento.

Todo esto no es o negro o blanco, existe en varios grados y matices.

COMO LLEGAMOS AL AGOTAMIENTO

La vida es una constante exposición a la adversidad y el organismo mantiene su equilibrio usando mecanismos de adaptación.

Al principio de la vida cuando somos niños y jóvenes adolescentes somos millonarios en energía, por lo general nos adaptamos muy bien, disponemos de mucha energía que parece no se va acabar nunca y disfrutamos de ella sin preocuparnos por gestionar esta energía, ahorrarla o recargarnos. Tenemos tanta incluso que necesitamos gastarla.

Sin embargo después de muchos años a este ritmo sin gestión de la energía, de haber sido expuesto a una cierta cantidad de estrés prolongado, exceso de trabajo, traumas, conflictos, esfuerzos excesivos de adaptación, pues nos quedamos poco a poco agotados primero a nivel nervioso y luego como todas las glándulas se necesitan entre ellas, a nivel endocrino. De repente por primera vez nos sentimos agotado con ganas de dormir en el medio del día. Nuevos síntomas empiezan a aparecer, no tenemos la misma energía que antes. Y si no entendemos lo que está ocurriendo y que seguimos al mismo ritmo sin gestión de la energía, pues acabamos agotados del todo.

Esto es la historia de prácticamente todo el mundo hasta llegar a los 40 en promedio.

COMO REFORZAR TU CAPACIDAD ADAPTATIVA Y SISTEMA NERVIOSO A LA PAR, Y VOLVERTE UN SÚPER HUMANO

Lo que le voy a explicar debería ser enseñado temprano a todo ser humano, porque esto t simple comprensión de cómo funcionamos, puede ahorrarnos numerosos problemas de salud, considerando que la mayoría de las enfermedades en nuestro siglo 21 provienen del agotamiento glandular y que nadie explica cómo revertirlo. Hablamos de detox, de ayunos, pero no de cómo regenerar un agotamiento glandular.

Existe una ley universal a cual estamos todos sometidos, conocida por el nombre de la HORMESIS.

La ley de la hormesis nos dice que:

“ Todo estrés que se acerca a los límites de nuestra capacidad adaptativa individual sin pasarlas, nos fortalece.

Todo estrés que pasa los límites de nuestra capacidad adaptativa individual, destruye nuestro sistema nervioso “.

A partir de la comprensión y práctica de esta ley de la vida podemos poco a poco volvernos cada vez más fuertes.

CONECTA CON TU CAPACIDAD ADAPTATIVA

Acabamos de pasar varias generaciones bajo el yugo de la competencia como motor en todo lo que hacemos. Si la competencia tiene ventaja para el sistema capitalista, no tiene ventaja ninguna para tu salud.

Aprender a conectar con tu capacidad adaptativa es una de las prácticas más importantes que puedas aprender para beneficio de tu salud.
La capacidad adaptativa varía de un día para el otro, de una persona a la otra, la puedes agotar como la puedes reforzar hasta volverte un súper humano.

Pero la capacidad adaptativa es algo invisible un poco abstracto de describir, como reconocerla?

❌ En práctica: sabes que pasaste los límites de tu propia capacidad adaptativa cuando después de una actividad cualquiera te sientes irritable, agotado, de mal humor, con frío,...

✅ De los contrarió sabes que reforzaste tu capacidad adaptativa cuando después de cualquier actividad te sientes energizado, de buen humor, tonificado.

EJEMPLOS DE ACTIVIDADES PARA REFORZAR TU CAPACIDAD ADAPTATIVA

Toda actividad en la vida es una oportunidad para fortalecer nuestra capacidad adaptativa.

Lo que debemos aprender es dosificarlas en función del nivel de capacidad adaptativa.

Por ejemplo, una persona muy agotada no va a poder a veces ni caminar más de 10 pasos. Entonces, queremos caminar lo suficiente para que pueda exponerse al estrés que representa la caminata pero sin sentirse agotada después.

Cuando la capacidad adaptativa está muy reducida en personas agotada, reconstruir su capacidad adaptativa puede parecerse a una alternación de pequeñas secuencias de actividad/ reposo, con cada vez más intensidad en la actividad de acuerdo a la respuesta del cuerpo y acorde a que se recompone la capacidad adaptativa.

Los deportistas tienen mucha dificultad para conectar con su capacidad adaptativa porque están acostumbrados a funcionar en competencia con ellos mismo de forma constante. Sin embargo, son los que más interés tienen en aprender estas técnicas porque sino, están funcionando en reserva, y esto tiene su límite en el tiempo.

- Salir a caminar a fuera.
- Limpiar la casa.
- Tomar una ducha fría.
- Exponerse a fuente de calor con el sol o el sauna.
- Ejercicios intensos pero cortos.
- Correr unos pasos y luego caminar.
- Exponerse a cualquier tipo de actividad cuidando de no pasar los límites de nuestra propia capacidad adaptativa.
- Ayunar de forma intermitente entre 14 y 22 horas todos los días.

Cada actividad adoptada a tu capacidad adaptativa que irá cambiando y volviéndose más fuerte a medida de que practiques.

Aquí en la foto me pueden ver subiendo una cuesta muy empinada. Es parte de mi rutina diaria dar una gran vuelta caminando y subiendo varias cuestas. Lo hago una o dos veces al día, combinado con ayunos diarios de entre 16 y 22 horas.

Esto es lo que me mantiene cada vez un poco más fuerte.

En la foto subo la cuesta caminando a revés porque siento que debo empujar más.

Y me acuerdo con una sonrisa que hace a pena dos años y medio, hubiera sido imposible caminar así, estaba en agotamiento y miraba a mi hija perpleja porque no podía caminar 20 pasos. ( después de un año de atención a mi recién nacido y muchas malas noches ).

Alexandra Prokoudine Higienista Naturópata



*Vuélvete Más Fuerte, Salir del Agotamiento*


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Tú crees Paddy? Por eso hay unos cuantos hilos de borregos como tú, antes de que yo comentase nada, riéndose de él.
> 
> Además, que os riáis de mí borregos sistémicos como vosotros te puedes imaginar lo que me importa. xddddddddddddd



Los multis sois patéticos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (2 Dic 2022)

¿esta en 24002?
Hace un frio ACOJONANTE.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (2 Dic 2022)

proctalgiafugax dijo:


> "Él tiene tiempo libre, y sí, da el coñazo, yo algo vi de su canal de Telegram pero me parece muy cargante. Habría que ver si es cierto que va dando el cante por los supermercados o no. Habría que ver cuánto de lo que cuenta es cierto.
> 
> Lo que está claro, es que su modo de vida deja muchas sospechas, pero allá él y su conciencia/paja mental."
> 
> Esto decía el kiedis_09 el 10 del Nov, todavía había un sentido crítico, ahora está con el cerebro lavado. Ha habido encuentro sesual, hace poco, y ha cambiado.



Efectivamente, pedazo de mongol, como bien dije: "habría que ver". En ningún momento me he reído de él ni he abierto un hilo como éste, porque siempre lo he respetado. Una vez conoces más a alguien, las dudas se despejan. Siempre mantuve la duda y el respeto, no como vosotros que sois tan ruines que abrís un hilo y rajáis de él sin tener ni puta idea cuando, insisto, siempre estuve de acuerdo con su mensaje, pues dice verdades como puños. Opinar sobre su vida o si es 100% coherente lo que dice con lo que hace ya es otra historia. El Lobo os pone en vuestro puto sitio y es lo que os jode, por eso venís aquí a llorar, que es lo único que sabéis hacer, llorar desde el puto sofá.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Nah, es la primera vez que entro a comentar un hilo así, y no es por él, obsesión ninguna, no es mi líder ni sigo a nadie, pero ya van muchos hilos así criticándole y me he metido a comentar no por él sino por los borregos sistémicos que comentáis y lo criticáis. Evidentemente el Lobo tiene sus defectos como todo ser humano, pero tantos hilos criticándole, a él precisamente, da que pensar, cuando es una persona que dice verdades como puños. Venga a llorar a la llorería.



Verdades como puños jojojo


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Efectivamente, pedazo de mongol, como bien dije: "habría que ver". En ningún momento me he reído de él ni he abierto un hilo como éste, porque siempre lo he respetado. Una vez conoces más a alguien, las dudas se despejan. Siempre mantuve la duda y el respeto, no como vosotros que sois tan ruines que abrís un hilo y rajáis de él sin tener ni puta idea cuando, insisto, siempre estuve de acuerdo con su mensaje, pues dice verdades como puños. Opinar sobre su vida o si es 100% coherente lo que dice con lo que hace ya es otra historia. El Lobo os pone en vuestro puto sitio y es lo que os jode, por eso venís aquí a llorar, que es lo único que sabéis hacer, llorar desde el puto sofá.



Tío, me voy 2 semanas de camping y ya soy más disidente antisistema que el.


----------



## .AzaleA. (2 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿Sus padres ya no le aguantan?
> 
> Empiezo a pensar que está loco de verdad, cualquier día se descuida e hipotermia que te crió




Ay, lobillo... Miedo me da encontrármelo por ahi arriba, en el norte, y que me pida un cigarrillo, jaja.

*Hace un mes y medio le di una oportunidad y me puse a escucharlo. Vi varios vídeos suyos y bueno, comprendí la esencia del personaje:*

No ha tenido suerte con sus padres, y en el cole tuvo profesores que le propinaron algún tipo de maltrato. Está incapacitado para aguantar ningún trabajo (como muchos otros), muy sensible, renegado del entorno en el que su familia intentaron meterlo (pijerío máximo), conspiracionista y un poco insufrible (aunque esto último considero que se debe a su alimentación deficiente).

Buena gente.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (2 Dic 2022)

Jack Causto dijo:


> El mérito lo tiene,pero si yo tuviera su carisma iba a estar pasando frío.
> 
> Este tío si quisiera montaba una secta y podrá liarla parda de verdad.
> 
> Parece que no es consciente de su don.



Estoy seguro de que ya lo ha intentado, pero tener que aguantarle día a día es otro tema.


----------



## .AzaleA. (2 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Juan es el tipo más íntegro y con más cojones que conozco, y en este foro hay unos cuantos niñatos que se dedican a reirse de él o a decir que está loco. Deberíais conocerlo antes de hablar.
> 
> Simplemente busca un sitio tranquilo en el que estar alejado de esta cada día más enfermiza sociedad. Estos hilos son patéticos propios de niñatos aburridos, y ya van unos cuantos que veo así por eso comento. Espabilad.
> 
> Y si queréis ser personas dignas aislaros de esta putrefacta sociedad. Vivir en soledad es sinónimo de buena salud mental y espiritual en estos tiempos que corren.




*La gente lo pone a parir porque se puede vivir aislado con un mínimo de dignidad y comodidad... y él no tiene ni cama.*

Yo no me meto con su estilo de vida ni ke deseo ningún mal. Me da pena que teniendo padres con dinero tenga que vivir así porque su padre y él no se tragan, y encima lobo se empeña en "abrirle los ojos"; no es inteligente a la hora de saber callarse con ciertos temas frente a su familia por la cuenta que le trae, o al menos para poder estar bien con su madre (que es con la única que todavía parece que tiene un lazo afectivo real). *Por lo que contaba en algunos vídeos, realmente tiene familia tóxica.*


----------



## Gorrino (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Él no siente vergüenza por su situación, él vive acorde a sus principios sin molestar a nadie, simplemente graba vídeos y lo cuenta, a lo que ya salís cuatro borregos sistémicos acomodados a criticar lo que dice porque os mete el dedo en la llaga, y claro, escuece.
> 
> Eso último que dices del deporte ya indica definitivamente que eres retrasado mental.



Tiene razón, un poco, en lo del deporte, por no decir en general (soy deportista). Me refiero a populares.


----------



## Gorrino (3 Dic 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Yo le veo bastante amargado y criticon, hacía tiempo que no le veía, antes tenía un contrapunto de humor cada vez más ensombrecido.
> 
> De sus últimos vídeos (hacía bastante que no le veía) le noto totalmente abatido moralmente, deseando el final de la humanidad como solución a todo sufrimiento.



Es un tarado de mierda. Qué mire de cara a la vida de cara.


----------



## Gorrino (3 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> sableando a su padre que es escritor de libros nauticos y jubilado de la radio



Vamos, un tarado con mil oportunidades que no ha sabido aprovecharlas. 

Que se joda.


----------



## Gorrino (3 Dic 2022)

AlfredHard dijo:


> El problema que yo le veo es que pretende alcanzar una serie de metas en la vida pero no está dispuesto a sufrir por ellas y prefiere vivir en su película de que la vida le debe algo porque un maestro le zurraba en el liceo. Quiere una casa en el campo lejos de los "zombis" pero ni está dispuesto a trabajar, ni a ahorrar. Ahora está en un círculo vicioso de: No tengo pasta -> No pienso trabajar para conseguirla -> No alcanzo mis metas -> El mundo es una mierda que maltrata a los seres sensibles como yo -> Vuelta al paso 1.



Sí quiere mujer e hijos que se vaya a currar de segurata en WARCELONA que se puede ganar dinero echando horas y cogen al primero que pase por la puerta y conoces tías obreras (dependientas, cajeras...). Se alquilan un piso Paco entre los dos y a fabricar muchachos. Pero claro, no queremos sufrir.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (3 Dic 2022)

Está durmiendo en parkines subterráneos a escondidas...tanto en Zamora como León...en su camino a Portugal.

Yo veo sus videos todos los dias, a veces varias veces....Son de agradecer y cuenta anécdotas de la gente, ya que siempre está charlando con gente, y la verdad, solo sirve para confirmarme como está el panorama.

Se tendría que largar ya al sur. Yo he hecho algunos pinitos a lo Lobo Estepario, durmiendo en el coche en vez de pagar salvajadas en hostales etc...y yendo a la piscina municipal a acicalarme, y nadar...y la verdad que se pasa frío...y también está el tema de hacer tus necesidades a horas extemporáneas (bares cerrados).

Se pasa frío...incluso en Benidorm en invierno en el parking pasé algunas noches frío. Que se vaya a Almeria o va a pasar un frío del copón.

Quiere el sueño de una casita en el bosque con un hilo de luz y estufa de leña...y no existe. O no se alquilan. Yo incluso en la zona ruraal donde vivo no hay un puto alquiler en 60 kms a la redonda...se piensa´él que eso no quiere nadie y es fácil, por eso sigue empecinado de estar por Zamora, León, Galicia,Asturias o cantabria....y cada día va a ser peor.

Ya le mando un audio un pavo de Zamora diciendo que era de la peor gentuza de España (el vivía en Sanabria), que lo mejor para Lobo era no instalarse alli.

No se si me leerá. Pero le deseo suerte, y yo un día sin videos o audios los echo de menos. Que se vaya a sierras del sur como hacia otros años.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿Sus padres ya no le aguantan?
> 
> Empiezo a pensar que está loco de verdad, cualquier día se descuida e hipotermia que te crió



Si muchos moros fuese buena idea....

Marruecos sería primera potencia mundial


----------



## Kluster (3 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Sí quiere mujer e hijos que se vaya a currar de segurata en WARCELONA que se puede ganar dinero echando horas y cogen al primero que pase por la puerta y conoces tías obreras (dependientas, cajeras...). Se alquilan un piso Paco entre los dos y a fabricar muchachos. Pero claro, no queremos sufrir.



Pillar trabajo de segurata en Warcelona jugándose el pellejo con moronegros macheteros, buscarse novia cajera carruselera e irse a vivir a un barrio de mohammeds para dedicarse a la cría de larvas reggetruñeras con casi 40 años que tiene. ¿Que podría salir mal?

Casi que prefiero pasar frío en un coche.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Coche con techo de cristal, la peor opción si vas a dormir al raso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hecho somos descendientes de humanos que superaron la glaciación y que tenían la capacidad intelectual para sobrevivir a condiciones extremas.


----------



## PhilippBatz (3 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿esta en 24002?
> Hace un frio ACOJONANTE.



¿Pero ya te has vuelto a León? Creía que ibas a estar unos meses fuera... ¿No te fue bien por Londres?


----------



## gilmour38 (3 Dic 2022)

No entiendo el hate hacia el Lobo estepario , es un tio que graba vídeos que te pueden gustar más o menos, a mi particularmente el tio me cafe bien, pero no comparto muchas cosas. Creo que tiene algún tipo de trastorno mental, inteligencia le sobra, pero claro, sin un propósito claro de vida, anda desnortado y la soledad no ayuda. Yo el plan que le aconsejaría es trabajar algo , ahorrar algo y vivir en un puebo o campo. Si la Beatriz Montañez lo logró, una presentadora que se fue a vivir a una cabaña, Lobo puede hacerlo. Quizás la paga mensual de la familia le haya hecho más daño que beneficio. A ver como sala de la encrucijada. A mí me cae bien, y tiene una visión fatal para ganar dinero o sobrevivir, un canal youtube con sus entrenamientos seguro lo monetizaba rápido. Convivir con él debe de ser prácticamente imposible, al final te das cuenta que lo que le echaba en cara era un gato, no sé yo creo que cuenta una parte de la historia y algo nos deja sin contar. Lo digo totalmente en serio, es una persona que creo necesita algún tipo de ayuda psicológica pero no creo que se dejase ayudar.En fin.


----------



## Topacio (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Juan es el tipo más íntegro y con más cojones que conozco, y en este foro hay unos cuantos niñatos que se dedican a reirse de él o a decir que está loco. Deberíais conocerlo antes de hablar.
> 
> Simplemente busca un sitio tranquilo en el que estar alejado de esta cada día más enfermiza sociedad. Estos hilos son patéticos propios de niñatos aburridos, y ya van unos cuantos que veo así por eso comento. Espabilad.
> 
> Y si queréis ser personas dignas aislaros de esta putrefacta sociedad. Vivir en soledad es sinónimo de buena salud mental y espiritual en estos tiempos que corren.



Hola, John Ganyo


----------



## Gorrino (3 Dic 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Pillar trabajo de segurata en Warcelona jugándose el pellejo con moronegros macheteros, buscarse novia cajera carruselera e irse a vivir a un barrio de mohammeds para dedicarse a la cría de larvas reggetruñeras con casi 40 años que tiene. ¿Que podría salir mal?
> 
> Casi que prefiero pasar frío en un coche.



Puedes sacarte una carrera online o aprender alemán, con cojones, en clase destacas y conoces tías de más nivel CON COJONES o te apuntas al pádel y conoces tías CON COJONES Y ESFUERZO COMO LOS JAPONESES.


----------



## Gorrino (3 Dic 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Tiene una mision que cumplir dice...



Tiene un ego infinito de niño que no le ha dado unos cuantos revolcones la vida. Niño pijo sobreprotegido.


----------



## Gorrino (3 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Disidencia, dice... pero si tiene quejas de auténtico burgués pro-sistema: 'me he ido a un McDonalds a cargar el móvil y usar el wifi, y resulta que la calefacción estaba un par de grados por debajo del punto de confort, lo cual me ha incomodado mucho. Así que he pillado por banda a una pobre currita proletaria y le he soltado la típica frase de señorona pudiente que hace sus compras en El Corte Inglés: _quiero hablar con el encargado_'.
> 
> Y por el camino, cuenta entre muecas de disgusto lo mucho que le molestan los niños que lloran. Sólo le ha faltado soltar: qué asco me da la gente pobre!
> 
> Menudo personaje. El resto del vídeo es puro blablabla quejándose de que todo el mundo está podrido por dentro... menos él, claro, que es un ser de luz que anda por ahí presumiendo de haber ayudado a un minusválido



Cabronazo pagándolo con un currante-esclavo en uno de los sitios más repugnante para currar aguantando carros y carretas (he sido segurata en McDonald's).


----------



## AlfredHard (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> El que veo que no lo conoce en absoluto eres tú, que te ves cuatro vídeos suyos de telegram y te crees que ya sabes todo de él. Ahora mismo vive de una herencia que recibió de un familiar. Si crees que va haciendo el mamarracho por ahí, quizá el mamarracho sistémico eres tú.
> 
> Vais de despiertos y no sois capaces de luchar contra vuestra disonancia cognitiva.



Juan deja de hacerte cuentas colega, todavía tengo por ahí tu audio en el que me reconocías que vivías de lo que te pasa tu madre porque eres un vago de siete suelas.


----------



## Redwill (3 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Cabronazo pagándolo con un currante-esclavo en uno de los sitios más repugnante para currar aguantando carros y carretas (he sido segurata en McDonald's).



Joder para que un mcdonals tenga segurata tiene que ser fino, lo dices en serio? por que ponen seguridad en un mcdonals? etnia, ingleses o equivalente?


----------



## Gurney (3 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Sí quiere mujer e hijos que se vaya a currar de segurata en WARCELONA que se puede ganar dinero echando horas y cogen al primero que pase por la puerta y conoces tías obreras (dependientas, cajeras...). Se alquilan un piso Paco entre los dos y a fabricar muchachos. Pero claro, no queremos sufrir.





La vida de Joaquín y Charo nunca será la solución A NADA

La forma de vida de Lobo implica necesariamente el nomadismo: alguien que no tiene casa, ni punto fijo de residencia, no puede estar en determinadas épocas del año en sitios en los que el techo y la calefacción son imprescindibles. Igualmente, pasar el verano en Sevilla no es lo ideal, pero al menos la posibilidad de morir congelado mientras duermes no existe

Lobo debería estar ahora en la zona de Cabo de Gata: relativamente barata, clima muy bueno, cierto movimiento de turistas y viajeros

Estar en la Meseta Norte es muy mala idea

Pero peor es convertirse en Joaquín


----------



## Karamba (3 Dic 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Disidencia, dice... pero si tiene quejas de auténtico burgués pro-sistema: 'me he ido a un McDonalds a cargar el móvil y usar el wifi, y resulta que la calefacción estaba un par de grados por debajo del punto de confort, lo cual me ha incomodado mucho. Así que he pillado por banda a una pobre currita proletaria y le he soltado la típica frase de señorona pudiente que hace sus compras en El Corte Inglés: _quiero hablar con el encargado_'.
> 
> Y por el camino, cuenta entre muecas de disgusto lo mucho que le molestan los niños que lloran. Sólo le ha faltado soltar: qué asco me da la gente pobre!
> 
> Menudo personaje. El resto del vídeo es puro blablabla quejándose de que todo el mundo está podrido por dentro... menos él, claro, que es un ser de luz que anda por ahí presumiendo de haber ayudado a un minusválido



Paso de ver el vídeo. Dudo mucho que supere en loles a tu post.


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Dic 2022)

En este hilo se ve la crueldad y la maldad de los remeros del sistema contra el gran lobo estepario . A seguir trabajando para los menas desgraciados jajaja hijos de puta. Voy a cotizar mañana . Fuego y destrucción


----------



## copy paste (3 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> En este hilo se ve la crueldad y la maldad de los remeros del sistema contra el gran lobo estepario . A seguir trabajando para los menas desgraciados jajaja hijos de puta



la mayoría de la crueldad y maldad proviene de sociopatas que trabajan en ésta página


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Puedes sacarte una carrera online o aprender alemán, con cojones, en clase destacas y conoces tías de más nivel CON COJONES o te apuntas al pádel y conoces tías CON COJONES Y ESFUERZO COMO LOS JAPONESES.



¿Cuántas "tías con cojones" conoces?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Juan es el tipo más íntegro y con más cojones que conozco, y en este foro hay unos cuantos niñatos que se dedican a reirse de él o a decir que está loco. Deberíais conocerlo antes de hablar.
> 
> Simplemente busca un sitio tranquilo en el que estar alejado de esta cada día más enfermiza sociedad. Estos hilos son patéticos propios de niñatos aburridos, y ya van unos cuantos que veo así por eso comento. Espabilad.
> 
> Y si queréis ser personas dignas aislaros de esta putrefacta sociedad. Vivir en soledad es sinónimo de buena salud mental y espiritual en estos tiempos que corren.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Acaso lo conoces? ¿Has hablado con él? ¿Tienes su número o contacto?
> 
> ¿Acaso alguien de los que estáis aquí hablando mierda sobre él lo conocéis en persona?
> 
> ...





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Efectivamente, pedazo de mongol, como bien dije: "habría que ver". En ningún momento me he reído de él ni he abierto un hilo como éste, porque siempre lo he respetado. Una vez conoces más a alguien, las dudas se despejan. Siempre mantuve la duda y el respeto, no como vosotros que sois tan ruines que abrís un hilo y rajáis de él sin tener ni puta idea cuando, insisto, siempre estuve de acuerdo con su mensaje, pues dice verdades como puños. Opinar sobre su vida o si es 100% coherente lo que dice con lo que hace ya es otra historia. El Lobo os pone en vuestro puto sitio y es lo que os jode, por eso venís aquí a llorar, que es lo único que sabéis hacer, llorar desde el puto sofá.



lobo estepario detected jaja.


----------



## Little Big Gili (3 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> un payaso
> 
> papa dame 20 euros pa gasoil
> 
> ...



¿Ha cambiado él o has cambiado tú?


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (3 Dic 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Tiene razón en que realmente, en *la verdadera disidencia somos muy pocos* y los que somos, llevamos luchando años, no es cosa solo de ahora.



*Sí, pero TÚ no tienes la cara tatuada, y pasas como uno más, camuflado. ¿Cómo será la vida de un disidente caritatuado y pobre en Exxpaña? ¿Se puede imaginar?

@Akira. @Karamba @StolenInnocence *


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ante_Pavelic (3 Dic 2022)

Mucho criticar a este tío, pero si todos hiciésemos como él, aquí no habría millones de moros parasitándonos para que el próximo Martes puedan salir en masa a prender fuego a las calles y a lucir la bandera de su asqueroso país en suelo español. Ni por supuesto todos estos chiringuitos de mierda que tenemos.


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pero si no nos reímos de él, sino de ti, SUBNORMAL.



Por como escribe, son la misma persona


----------



## Redwill (3 Dic 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> Mucho criticar a este tío, pero si todos hiciésemos como él, aquí no habría millones de moros parasitándonos para que el próximo Martes puedan salir en masa a prender fuego a las calles y a lucir la bandera de su asqueroso país en suelo español. Ni por supuesto todos estos chiringuitos de mierda que tenemos.



Si hicieramos lo que el hace, estariamos durmiendo en el asiento delantero de un coche en pleno invierno y en la parte mas fria de españa llorando de los problemas reales y la mayoria inventados como un niño pequeño y subiendolo a internet, que coño dices, en esa inventiva los moros , si todo dependiera de el que no hace ni el huevo y de otros como el, los moros entrarian hasta vivir en el palacio de la moncloa y le habrian cambiado el nombre a España en las naciones unidas a Nuevo Alandalus .

Para reforzar las fronteras y militarizarlas si es necesario, o negociar el translado de asaltantes y ilegales, hace falta un gobierno dispuesto a trabajar para conseguirlo, votado por todos nosotros compuesto por hombres y mujeres deseando hacerlo real, un melancolico depresivo paranoico que es incapaz de compartir un piso que encima le regalan, no lo va a lograr, voy mas alla, yo hace mucho que no le veo, pero esta igual o peor que hace 6 años, y todavia!, no ha conseguido engañar ni alguno de vosotros para que le pagueis un patreon de 10 euros al mes para que por lo menos entre 20 de sus seguidores que tanto le quieren pueda ducharse con agua caliente.

Si ese tio usara solo el 30% del talento que tiene no viviria en un coche macho, y te digo mas, seguiria sin necesitar "trabajar", que se habra un patreon con donaciones y que venda la moto punto, que al menos parece que haciendolo todo mal todavia hay incautos a los que les hace gracia, creo que os podria sacar 5 euros al mes a cada uno y estarias contentos vosotros y el, imaginate si abandonara esa toxicidad y se vuelve popular, lo mismo se compra la chabola cuadrada con chimenea sin nada mas que un hilo electrico, pero en andorra!

Pero no, como la esta cagando pues a lo que estais asistiendo es a su sufrimiento y encima cruelmente en mi opinion lo defendeis, si de verdad quieres a una persona no le apoyarias ni le aplaudirias todos los evidentes defectos que carga.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (3 Dic 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Si hicieramos lo que el hace, estariamos durmiendo en el asiento delantero de un coche en pleno invierno y en la parte mas fria de españa llorando de los problemas reales y la mayoria inventados como un niño pequeño y subiendolo a internet, que coño dices, en esa inventiva los moros , si todo dependiera de el que no hace ni el huevo y de otros como el, los moros entrarian hasta vivir en el palacio de la moncloa y le habrian cambiado el nombre a España en las naciones unidas a Nuevo Alandalus .
> 
> Para reforzar las fronteras y militarizarlas si es necesario, o negociar el translado de asaltantes, hace falta un gobierno dispuesto a trabajar para conseguirlo votado por todos nosotros compuesto por hombres y mujeres deseando hacerlo real, no un melancolico depresivo paranoico que es incapaz de compartir un piso que encima le regalan, voy mas alla, yo hace mucho que no le veo, pero esta igual o peor que hace 6 años, que todavia no ha conseguido engañar ni alguno de vosotros para que le pagueis un patreon de 10 euros al mes para que por lo menos entre 20 de sus seguidores que tanto le quieren pueda ducharse con agua caliente.
> 
> ...



Casi mejor eso que estar aguantando 8 horas diarias a un hijoputa para que luego venga un estado usurpador que es tu enemigo a sangrarte parte de lo que es tuyo para dárselo a moros y a vagos/as de chiringuitos varios. Estamos sosteniendo a un sistema que nos parasita y que nos está destruyendo poco a poco. Esto no se arregla votando a nadie. La única forma de poder revertir esta situación a la que nos han llevado es hacer que este sistema colapse. Y eso la única forma de conseguirlo es desobedeciendo y dejando de remar. Pero claro, lo cómodo es estar en casita calentito con la estufita al lado criticando desde un foro de internet a gente por el estilo de vida que llevan mientras todo se va a la mierda.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 Dic 2022)

Little Big Gili dijo:


> ¿Ha cambiado él o has cambiado tú?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280038



*mira la fecha: hace 2 años. 
He CAMBIADO YO*

Cuando el tipo ves que es *monotema y se ralla como el solo* _(sois unos gusanos, la vida es una mierda, no merece la pena trabajar, no tengais hijos, vivimos en matrix, una dictadura, yo no me vacuno, el bozal, el bozal , caballero caballero monito monito )_
y descubres que es *un payaso* que solo *vive de expoliar a sus padres* , *es un puto vago* ,
*edita los videos para que parezca que esta siempre en el coche y es FALSO*, la cosa cambia.

Ya ireis despertando los demas y os dareis cuenta que es un* FARSANTE.

Me rio mucho del Florenci ( el hombre sin orejas catalan) pero el tipo se esfuerza y hace cosas pese a ser discapacitado y el julai del lobo que tiene intelecto y fisico , metido en un coche dando vueltas viviendo como una garrapata y criticando a los que reman y mantienen una familia.

EN SERIO QUE PUTO MERITO LE VEIS A ESO, NECESITAIS QUE UNA GARRAPATA OS HAGA VER QUE VIVIS EN UNA DICTADURA?*
NO PODEIS POR VOSOTROS MISMOS CAMBIARLO?


*Las personas deben tener dos dedos de frente y ser consecuentes y si se cambia de opinion ante acontecimientos reconocerlo , no ser un puto sectario. Veo algunos defendiendo en este foro al payaso este a Rusia o a ucrania como si fueran de su familia y dais verguenza ajena*


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Dic 2022)

Para tener cosas que nos gustan y necesitamos , coche, hamburguesas, gasolina,.... es imprescindible que alguien haya trabajado para hacerlas y, como decía Pavese, que se parecía a este y acabó suicidándose, trabajar cansa. 

Hay que decir lo mismo que este hombre porque tiene razón en todo, pero trabajando, aunque no nos guste, para no deberle nada a nadie. Es lo que hacían los viejos anarquistas, como lucio urtubia o cipriano mera, albañiles los dos, pero cumplidores como el que más.


----------



## ferrys (3 Dic 2022)

El lobo parece un tipo interesante, de los que tienen cosas que contar. Cosa casí imposible a día de hoy.
Pero no creo que sea envidiado por nadie. Personalmente creo que se lo monta muy mal. Puedes vivir esa vida pero en condiciones medio dignas. Con los seguidores que tiene no le costaría mucho.


----------



## jkaza (3 Dic 2022)

Lobo qué?


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Dic 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> Mucho criticar a este tío, pero si todos hiciésemos como él, aquí no habría millones de moros parasitándonos para que el próximo Martes puedan salir en masa a prender fuego a las calles y a lucir la bandera de su asqueroso país en suelo español. Ni por supuesto todos estos chiringuitos de mierda que tenemos.



Así es si dejáramos de remar el estado que nos parásita lo destruriamos. Pero aquí hay mucho funcivago edonista . Yo nunca he cotizado para este estado criminal . No tiene sentido pagar a alguien que busca nuestra destrucción física y espiritual.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

PhilippBatz dijo:


> ¿Pero ya te has vuelto a León? Creía que ibas a estar unos meses fuera... *¿No te fue bien por Londres?*



Solo fui una semana y lo pasé fatal, y por primera vez en mi vida sólo quise regresar.
Hice un hilo en actualidad porque NO me dejaban pagar en CASH.
Me sentí como un delincuente, marginado y humillado. Y odio la tecnologia y el progreso, los odio.


----------



## el futuro (3 Dic 2022)

Todavía sigue la gente haciendo caso a este elemento?

Qué vidas más tristes, casi preferiría que vieseis el futbol o la tele.


----------



## burbucoches (3 Dic 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> El lobo parece un tipo interesante, de los que tienen cosas que contar. Cosa casí imposible a día de hoy.
> Pero no creo que sea envidiado por nadie. Personalmente creo que se lo monta muy mal. Puedes vivir esa vida pero en condiciones medio dignas. Con los seguidores que tiene no le costaría mucho.



Sus seguidires son como El o peor sin oficio d beneficio y viviendo de SUS padres a los 40. No m los imagino aflojando la mosca


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> Casi mejor eso que estar aguantando 8 horas diarias a un hijoputa para que luego venga un estado usurpador que es tu enemigo a sangrarte parte de lo que es tuyo para dárselo a moros y a vagos/as de chiringuitos varios. Estamos sosteniendo a un sistema que nos parasita y que nos está destruyendo poco a poco. Esto no se arregla votando a nadie. La única forma de poder revertir esta situación a la que nos han llevado es hacer que este sistema colapse. Y eso la única forma de conseguirlo es desobedeciendo y dejando de remar. Pero claro, lo cómodo es estar en casita calentito con la estufita al lado criticando desde un foro de internet a gente por el estilo de vida que llevan mientras todo se va a la mierda.



No merece la pena intentar explicarles a estos parásitos sistémicos aborregados nada, porque no lo van a entender. Quienes crean estos hilos son directamente gente que necesita criticar a un tipo que habla claro, porque no son capaces de vivir con semejante disonancia cognitiva. Se creen despiertos y no entienden de qué va esto, el ego quizá les nubla. Lo más gracioso de todo es que se piensan que yo soy él, y van por ahí diciendo mentiras sobre su persona, lo cual te indica que no te puedes fiar absolutamente para nada de estos hilos ni de estos foros, porque quien los lea y no conozca a Juan pues menudas conclusiones erróneas sacará.

Y para los que seguís soltando bilis por la boca, a la mayoría nos la suda la vida que decida llevar ese hombre, él es libre de decidir y hacer lo que le salga de sus santos cojones, pero el mensaje que da creo que es bastante claro, rotundo y acertado.

Seguid defendiendo este sistema y criticando a un tío que no os hace daño a ninguno de vosotros, vive como quiere y raja de un mundo cada día más distópico y lleno de retrasados mentales como vosotros, a los hechos de este hilo me remito. Dais puta pena.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> lobo estepario detected jaja.



Gilipollas detected. Me río en tu puta cara retrasado.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> Mucho criticar a este tío, pero si todos hiciésemos como él, aquí no habría millones de moros parasitándonos para que el próximo Martes puedan salir en masa a prender fuego a las calles y a lucir la bandera de su asqueroso país en suelo español. Ni por supuesto todos estos chiringuitos de mierda que tenemos.



Da igual, aunque se lo expliquemos mil veces no lo entenderán. Si le paso este hilo a Juan se despollaría de todos ellos. Son patéticos.

Necesitan seguir remando porque si se enfrentasen a su soledad, a sus demonios, se pegarían un tiro al momento al no ser capaces de asimilar nada de esto.

Cada uno que viva como le salga de los cojones, el problema es que esta sociedad critique a un tío que vive como él quiere y se inventen mierdas de si va a casa de sus padres, que todo es fake, que edita sus vídeos y luego se va a su casa. En fin, es puto patético.

No, no edita sus vídeos. Vive realmente como veis. Va a casa de sus padres puntualmente alguna vez al mes a visitarlos. Dejaros de hostias niñatos y espabilad, que precisamente dejando de rodar en esta rueda de hámster es como se tumba el sistema, gilipollas. Sois autoesclavos, subnormales.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

AlfredHard dijo:


> Juan deja de hacerte cuentas colega, todavía tengo por ahí tu audio en el que me reconocías que vivías de lo que te pasa tu madre porque eres un vago de siete suelas.



Lo más acojonante es que os penséis que soy Juan, me descojono en vuestra cara, más subnormales no podéis ser. Confirmado.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Tiene razón en que realmente, en la verdadera disidencia somos muy pocos y los que somos, llevamos luchando años, no es cosa solo de ahora.



La gente prefiere perder el tiempo criticando a gente como él o Sevillano. Así va el mundo. Estos hilos están bien para descojonarse de la cantidad de subnormales que hay por aquí.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Por como escribe, son la misma persona



Otro subnormal del que me estoy descojonando. Ni tiempo voy a perder en pasarle este hilo de mierda para que se despolle de todos vosotros.


----------



## Deitano (3 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Coche con techo de cristal, la peor opción si vas a dormir al raso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese hombre no está bien. La sensación que tengo es lo que dices. Un pijo que no se adapta al mundo que le rodea. Me sabe mal decirlo, pero no pinta bien su futuro.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Si hicieramos lo que el hace, estariamos durmiendo en el asiento delantero de un coche en pleno invierno y en la parte mas fria de españa llorando de los problemas reales y la mayoria inventados como un niño pequeño y subiendolo a internet, que coño dices, en esa inventiva los moros , si todo dependiera de el que no hace ni el huevo y de otros como el, los moros entrarian hasta vivir en el palacio de la moncloa y le habrian cambiado el nombre a España en las naciones unidas a Nuevo Alandalus .
> 
> Para reforzar las fronteras y militarizarlas si es necesario, o negociar el translado de asaltantes y ilegales, hace falta un gobierno dispuesto a trabajar para conseguirlo, votado por todos nosotros compuesto por hombres y mujeres deseando hacerlo real, un melancolico depresivo paranoico que es incapaz de compartir un piso que encima le regalan, no lo va a lograr, voy mas alla, yo hace mucho que no le veo, pero esta igual o peor que hace 6 años, y todavia!, no ha conseguido engañar ni alguno de vosotros para que le pagueis un patreon de 10 euros al mes para que por lo menos entre 20 de sus seguidores que tanto le quieren pueda ducharse con agua caliente.
> 
> ...



¿En qué la está cagando? ¿Quién eres tú para decir cómo tiene que vivir? E insisto en que ni soy él, ni tengo por qué defenderle, me la suda. 

Lo que me toca los cojones es ver hilos como este criticando a una persona que vive como le da la puta gana, que no os pide nada, y que raja de esta enfermiza y distópica sociedad con toda la puta razón del mundo.

Seguid remando y alimentando el sistema, venga. Y llorad cuando tengáis que pagar impuestos y seguid qejándoos en este foro, claro que sí. Sois patéticos.


----------



## EGO (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Gilipollas detected. Me río en tu puta cara retrasado.



Vente para la Costa Blanca,que las temperaturas son mas suaves.

O busca algo por las Alpujarras,que estan llenas de hippis europeos con sus casitas llenas de banderines budistas.La comuna hipi de beneficio,pero son unos tocapelotas veganos y solo te dejan construir tu caseta si llevas viviendo alli en tu coche o tienda un año minimo.

El pre Pirineo de Huesca tambien es buen sitio para buscar una caseta pero ahora se te va a pelar el culo de frio.

Has elegido mal momento para ir de nomada por el norte.Como te pille una Filomena las vas a flipar a -15º metido en el coche.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Ese hombre no está bien. La sensación que tengo es lo que dices. Un pijo que no se adapta al mundo que le rodea. Me sabe mal decirlo, pero no pinta bien su futuro.





EGO dijo:


> Vente para la Costa Blanca,que las temperaturas son mas suaves.
> 
> O busca algo por las Alpujarras,que estan llenas de hippis europeos con sus casitas llenas de banderines budistas.La comuna hipi de beneficio,pero son unos tocapelotas veganos y solo te dejan construir tu caseta si llevas viviendo alli en tu coche o tienda un año minimo.
> 
> ...



Si eso consigue su número y díselo tú, yo ya tengo casa y calefacción pedazo de imbécil. Es acojonante que os penséis que soy él.

En serio, los que rajáis conseguid su número, le decís todo a la cara y le intentáis ayudar, se descojonará de todos vosotros como auténticos gilipollas que sois.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿En qué la está cagando? ¿Quién eres tú para decir cómo tiene que vivir? E insisto en que ni soy él, ni tengo por qué defenderle, me la suda.
> 
> Lo que me toca los cojones es ver hilos como este criticando a una persona que vive como le da la puta gana, que no os pide nada, y que raja de esta enfermiza y distópica sociedad con toda la puta razón del mundo.
> 
> Seguid remando y alimentando el sistema, venga. Y llorad cuando tengáis que pagar impuestos y seguid qejándoos en este foro, claro que sí. Sois patéticos.



Tómate una tila soplapollas, siempre y cuando te alcance el dinero para una.

La paradoja de tu relato es que afirmas que cada uno debe vivir su vida como más le plazca y luego cargas contra todo aquel que trabaja y paga impuestos. Estos también podrán hacer lo que les dé la gana, no?

Eres basura.


----------



## burbucoches (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> No, no edita sus vídeos. Vive realmente como veis. Va a casa de sus padres puntualmente alguna vez al mes a visitarlos.



A recoger su paguita mensual puntualmente, menudo es


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> Tómate una tila soplapollas, siempre y cuando te alcance el dinero para una.
> 
> La paradoja de tu relato es que afirmas que cada uno debe vivir su vida como más le plazca y luego cargas contra todo aquel que trabaja y paga impuestos. Estos también podrán hacer lo que les dé la gana, no?
> 
> Eres basura.



Yo solo he venido aquí a despollarme de los que abrís hilos como este y comentáis rajando y riéndoos de un tipo que no os ha hecho nada, que vive como quiere y que dice verdades que molestan y escuecen bastante al personal, por eso estás aquí comentando como un gilipollas atrofiao que no puede con la tremenda disonancia cognitiva que tiene encima. 

Sois dignos de estudio. Además me encanta que penséis que soy él, a modo experimento está que te cagas. Ahora correréis el bulo de que el Lobo tiene multicuentas en Burbuja, igual que otros muchos bulos sobre su persona. Sois jodidamente patéticos.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> A recoger su paguita mensual puntualmente



A hacer lo que le de la putísima gana, cómo os jode eh. Si él mismo reconoce que vive de una herencia que tiene y de ayudas de sus padres. ¿Qué os pasa, tanto os jode? Nada, seguid criticándole. Es mucho mejor seguir remando y pagando impuestos como gilipollas, y luego venir aquí a este foro de mierda a rajar y lloriquear. Sois patéticos.


----------



## Karlb (3 Dic 2022)

¿Este no tenía un Córdoba?


----------



## El Tirador (3 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Como que va a estar ahí despues de terminar de grabar el vídeo.....Mira que sois inocentes...
> 
> Pagadle algo en el Paypal



Una buena tapa de cecina unas raciones y vinilos y pa la cama del hostal


----------



## El Tirador (3 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Una buena tapa de cecina unas raciones y vinillos y pa la cama del hostal


----------



## burbucoches (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> A hacer lo que le de la putísima gana, cómo os jode eh. Si él mismo reconoce que vive de una herencia que tiene y de ayudas de sus padres. ¿Qué os pasa, tanto os jode? Nada, seguid criticándole. Es mucho mejor seguir remando y pagando impuestos como gilipollas, y luego venir aquí a este foro de mierda a rajar y lloriquear. Sois patéticos.


----------



## Deitano (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Si eso consigue su número y díselo tú, yo ya tengo casa y calefacción pedazo de imbécil. Es acojonante que os penséis que soy él.
> 
> En serio, los que rajáis conseguid su número, le decís todo a la cara y le intentáis ayudar, se descojonará de todos vosotros como auténticos gilipollas que sois.



¿Me puedes decir qué he rajado yo?
Básicamente he manifestado mi preocupación por él.


----------



## EGO (3 Dic 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> ¿Me puedes decir qué he rajado yo?
> Básicamente he manifestado mi preocupación por él.



Estara con el mono de los cigarrillos de la risa.

Anda que no se nota cuando va fumado de buen rollito hablando de su guru de los viajes astrales y con el mono, pegando berridos con furia porcina y deseando el apocalipsis.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> ¿Me puedes decir qué he rajado yo?
> Básicamente he manifestado mi preocupación por él.



Creo que se citó tu mensaje también pero a quien iba dirigida la respuesta era a EGO.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Estara con el mono de los cigarrillos de la risa.
> 
> Anda que no se nota cuando va fumado de buen rollito hablando de su guru de los viajes astrales y con el mono, pegando berridos con furia porcina y deseando el apocalipsis.



Impresionante que te creas que soy él, me haces reir mucho xD


----------



## Termes (3 Dic 2022)

Este personaje que nos entretiene sólo es un adelantado de su época.
Nos muestra el cómo viviremos de mayores con pensiones de 300€.
Lástima que tenga/quiera vivir así en la supuesta época de bonanza de su vida, donde haces ahorros para el mañana. 
Por otro lado hace bien en vivir como le pide el corazón, si terceras personas no se ven afectados por sus decisiones


----------



## Gurney (3 Dic 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


>





Es un buen ejemplo de la bajeza del campesino: alguien que no quiere "pensar en cosas raras", y que tampoco los demás las piensen, porque la vida del campo es de corte comunitario en el que todo el mundo debe ser igual

Es perspectiva de China: infraseres que se limitan a existir y que están para ser esclavizados


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Lo más acojonante es que os penséis que soy Juan,



No eres Juan. Eres Eustaquio.

Es bromuro. Tú vive a tu manera y sé feliz.


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Otro subnormal del que me estoy descojonando. Ni tiempo voy a perder en pasarle este hilo de mierda para que se despolle de todos vosotros.



Pues para no querer perder el tiempo en el hilo bien que tr pasas a leer LOBO.

Tu ego de mendigo digital es mayor que tu temple.

Disfruta pasando frio en el coche


----------



## Palpatine (3 Dic 2022)

Que coñazo, no entiendo porque le dais tanta bola a éste


----------



## rulifu (3 Dic 2022)

Llegó su hora, al fin


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Coche con techo de cristal, la peor opción si vas a dormir al raso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que es pijo, no hay mas que ver como viste, las gafas, el coche, etc. Seguro que esta en el parking del hotel.


----------



## burbucoches (3 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Es un buen ejemplo de la bajeza del campesino: alguien que no quiere "pensar en cosas raras", y que tampoco los demás las piensen, porque la vida del campo es de corte comunitario en el que todo el mundo debe ser igual
> 
> Es perspectiva de China: infraseres que se limitan a existir y que están para ser esclavizados



Pero sin El TU no comes parasito


----------



## EGO (3 Dic 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Es que es pijo, no hay mas que ver como viste, las gafas, el coche, etc. Seguro que esta en el parking del hotel.



Y menudo hotel,pues ha colgado fotos del parking y esta lleno de panameras y masseratis.


----------



## Furymundo (3 Dic 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Tiene razón en que realmente, en la verdadera disidencia somos muy pocos y los que somos, llevamos luchando años, no es cosa solo de ahora.



hasta que no empuñemos una pistola y nos hayamos manchado las manos de sangre
no quiero ver usar el termino LUCHA.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Pues para no querer perder el tiempo en el hilo bien que tr pasas a leer LOBO.
> 
> Tu ego de mendigo digital es mayor que tu temple.
> 
> Disfruta pasando frio en el coche



Los que os pensáis que soy él, sois el claro ejemplo de la cantidad de mierda, bulos y mentiras que hay por este foro.

Ahora ya tenéis más cosas para seguir alimentando el falso relato sobre este hombre, que insisto en que a mí me importa tres cojones, ni es mi líder, ni tengo ningún líder, y él verá cómo vive y si quiere pasar frío. Qué puto cansinos sois macho.

Yo antes de conocerlo dejé comentarios en otro hilo dudando de él también, podéis buscarlos si queréis, pero me bastó conocerlo y hablar con él para saber que todo lo que se cuenta por estos hilos sobre él es bastante mentira. Pero me la puto suda, yo estoy en mi casa con calefacción partiéndome el ojete con vuestros comentarios sin sentido xddd

Seguid remando alimentando este sistema y a la vez viniendo aquí a llorar y rajar de él. Jajajaja


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Los que os pensáis que soy él, sois el claro ejemplo de la cantidad de mierda, bulos y mentiras que hay por este foro.
> 
> Ahora ya tenéis más cosas para seguir alimentando el falso relato sobre este hombre, que insisto en que a mí me importa tres cojones, ni es mi líder, ni tengo ningún líder, y él verá cómo vive y si quiere pasar frío. Qué puto cansinos sois macho.
> 
> ...



No sabía de tu existencia hasta entrar en el hilo y sólo me hecho falta leer un mensaje tuyo para saber que eras tú, CANICHE ESTEPARIO.

Tanta inteligencia que dicen que tienes y estás al mismo nivel o por debajo que los covilerdos.

Por cierto, ¿no te ibas? ¿No decías que no ibas a perder más el tiempo aqui?


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (3 Dic 2022)

El Lobo, un tío con canas en los huevos comportándose igual que un adolescente...y hay gente que le aplaude. ¡ Qué tropa!


----------



## Gurney (3 Dic 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Pero sin El TU no comes parasito





Jajaja, esclavo detected


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Termes dijo:


> Este personaje que nos entretiene sólo es un adelantado de su época.
> Nos muestra el cómo viviremos de mayores con pensiones de 300€.
> Lástima que tenga/quiera vivir así en la supuesta época de bonanza de su vida, donde haces ahorros para el mañana.
> Por otro lado hace bien en vivir como le pide el corazón, si terceras personas no se ven afectados por sus decisiones



Correcto, que viva como le salga del orto. Lo importante es el mensaje que transmite y que algunos entendemos más que otros. Básicamente aislarse de esta enfermiza sociedad es lo propio para quien tenga dos dedos de frente, pero cada uno que viva como le de la gana. Lo curioso es que alguien se aburra tanto como para rajar así de él.


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Los que os pensáis que soy él, sois el claro ejemplo de la cantidad de mierda, bulos y mentiras que hay por este foro.
> 
> Ahora ya tenéis más cosas para seguir alimentando el falso relato sobre este hombre, que insisto en que a mí me importa tres cojones, ni es mi líder, ni tengo ningún líder, y él verá cómo vive y si quiere pasar frío. Qué puto cansinos sois macho.
> 
> ...



El o tu o quien sea también sigue alimentando a la bestia. Vídeos, internec, coche, etc


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> No sabía de tu existencia hasta entrar en el hilo y sólo me hecho falta leer un mensaje tuyo para saber que eras tú, CANICHE ESTEPARIO.
> 
> Tanta inteligencia que dicen que tienes y estás al mismo nivel o por debajo que los covilerdos.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿no te ibas? ¿No decías que no ibas a perder más el tiempo aqui?



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ es que no puedo irme con comentarios así que se piensan que soy él xdddd

Joder, pues sí que se me da bien suplantar identidades por lo q veo xdd impresionante la distopía esta xd este foro está lleno de trolls que dicen que la peña tiene multicuentas y las de dios, pro jamás pensé que a mí me dirían esto JAJAJAJA hasta me hace ilusión y todo formar parte de esta paranoia de muchos xdd


----------



## Feyerabend (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Los que os pensáis que soy él, sois el claro ejemplo de la cantidad de mierda, bulos y mentiras que hay por este foro.
> 
> Ahora ya tenéis más cosas para seguir alimentando el falso relato sobre este hombre, que insisto en que a mí me importa tres cojones, ni es mi líder, ni tengo ningún líder, y él verá cómo vive y si quiere pasar frío. Qué puto cansinos sois macho.
> 
> ...



Los antisistema siempre pensáis igual. Todo es mierda y hay que aislarse del mundo pero en cuanto tenéis hambre y frío recurrís a los inventos del sistema.
Más mérito tiene ganarse un porvenir y colaborar con los demás para conseguir bienestar que aislarse como un perro por creerse especialito y luego acabar usando los productos de los que se odia.
Lo maduro es afrontar la vida como es y salir adelante como hacen muchas familias, con estoicismo y sin victimismos.


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Es un buen ejemplo de la bajeza del campesino: alguien que no quiere "pensar en cosas raras", y que tampoco los demás las piensen, porque la vida del campo es de corte comunitario en el que todo el mundo debe ser igual
> 
> Es perspectiva de China: infraseres que se limitan a existir y que están para ser esclavizados



Tonto todo el día


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> El o tu o quien sea también sigue alimentando a la bestia. Vídeos, internec, coche, etc



Bueno, unos más que otros. Evidentemente todos estamos en esta Matrix o en este plano o como le queráis llamar, y hay que vivir o sobrevivir aquí, eso está claro. Pero bueno, cada uno puede intentar vivir lo más coherente a sus principios que pueda. Yo no soy ejemplo de nada tampoco, cada dia se hace mas dificil aislarse de este sistema salvo q te vayas a una cueva y dures un día porq te coma un oso.

Pero cada uno decide en qué medida participar más o menos de este sistema, aunque insisto en q todos estamos en él. Al final es buscarse la forma de participar y depende de el lo menos posible, quien quiera claro. Yo vivo en una casa con calefaccion, tengo coche antiguo, intento comer lo mas sano posible, hago deporte, estudié ingeniería industrial y he estado trabajando a lo largo d mi vida de distintas cosas que me han hecho feliz. Al final la vida del Lobo es la que él ha escogido, yo no viviría como él, pero no me meto en su vida. Lo triste es la cantidad de niñatos flipados que hacen estos hilos riéndose de él.


----------



## Gurney (3 Dic 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Tonto todo el día





Otro esclavo espiritual

Es que no os dais cuenta que con tíos como el del pico y azada estaríamos todavía viviendo en casas de una sola habitación compartida con 20 personas y 60 cabras?

Sólo gracias a algunos elegidos de los dioses (de los del cielo, no de los dioses ctónicos a los que adoran los siervos) a los que les dio por "pensar cosas raras", jugándose el destierro o el ser quemados vivos por ser diferentes


----------



## MOCHIL0 (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> A hacer lo que le de la putísima gana, cómo os jode eh. Si él mismo reconoce que vive de una herencia que tiene y de ayudas de sus padres. ¿Qué os pasa, tanto os jode? Nada, seguid criticándole. Es mucho mejor seguir remando y pagando impuestos como gilipollas, y luego venir aquí a este foro de mierda a rajar y lloriquear. Sois patéticos.



Estás enfermo. Parece que estás defendiendo al líder de una secta. Tu obsesión es digna de psiquiatra.


----------



## Gurney (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Bueno, unos más que otros. Evidentemente todos estamos en esta Matrix o en este plano o como le queráis llamar, y hay que vivir o sobrevivir aquí, eso está claro. Pero bueno, cada uno puede intentar vivir lo más coherente a sus principios que pueda. Yo no soy ejemplo de nada tampoco, cada dia se hace mas dificil aislarse de este sistema salvo q te vayas a una cueva y dures un día porq te coma un oso.
> 
> Pero cada uno decide en qué medida participar más o menos de este sistema, aunque insisto en q todos estamos en él. Al final es buscarse la forma de participar y depende de el lo menos posible, quien quiera claro. Yo vivo en una casa con calefaccion, tengo coche antiguo, intento comer lo mas sano posible, hago deporte, estudié ingeniería industrial y he estado trabajando a lo largo d mi vida de distintas cosas que me han hecho feliz. Al final la vida del Lobo es la que él ha escogido, yo no viviría como él, pero no me meto en su vida. Lo triste es la cantidad de niñatos flipados que hacen estos hilos riéndose de él.





Tu visión, y también la de Lobo, es un gnosticismo postmoderno: sin referencia a los dioses o a Dios, centrado en la materia

Es una especie de reacción contra la materia hecha desde el materialismo. Es un esquema similar al marxismo


----------



## Furymundo (3 Dic 2022)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Los antisistema siempre pensáis igual. Todo es mierda y hay que aislarse del mundo pero en cuanto tenéis hambre y frío recurrís a los inventos del sistema.
> Más mérito tiene ganarse un porvenir y colaborar con los demás para conseguir bienestar que aislarse como un perro por creerse especialito y luego acabar usando los productos de los que se odia.
> *Lo maduro es afrontar la vida como es y salir adelante como hacen muchas familias, con estoicismo y sin victimismos.*



como es la vida ? 
asi ? 



eso es lo que diria un esclavista a sus esclavos.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (3 Dic 2022)

El problema de Lobo es que es un tragacionista de manual, tragacionista de todo lo conspiranoya en este caso.

Cualquier subnormalidad de grupo conspiranoya random se la cree y le hace tremendamente infeliz, yo creo de verdad que Lobo espera que todo el mundo se va a morir y punto, porque lo dice La Quinta del Paypal o el Sevillano ese.

Antes de todo esto era un tipo vitalista, ahora es un tipo profundamente negativo en una depresion cronica, lo del dinero es lo de menos, todos sabemos que vive de lo que le pasan los padres, pero es justamente lo de menos.

A mi me parecia un personaje gracioso, reflexivo y vitalista, con sus blablacar, sus meses de curro en Francia y sus personajes ficticios, ademas de alguna que otra reflexion buena y positiva de la vida, ademas de otras negativas pero siempre en un equilibrio y con esperanza a futuro.

Ahora pues eso, vive amargado, deberia volver a casa de sus padres y ya esta, ir viviendo de casa en casa, de parking en parking no es vida.

Repite todo lo que dicen los 4 grupos que viven del Paypal, que hablan bien de Putin, pues el a favor de Putin, que hablan mal de Putin pues en el contra, que dicen que la vacuna va a matar al 70% de la poblacion, pues la va a matar, que si el 5G no se que, pues el 5G no se que, asi no va a ningun lado y todo el mundo que se cruce va a ser una persona con taras mentales.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Los antisistema siempre pensáis igual. Todo es mierda y hay que aislarse del mundo pero en cuanto tenéis hambre y frío recurrís a los inventos del sistema.
> Más mérito tiene ganarse un porvenir y colaborar con los demás para conseguir bienestar que aislarse como un perro por creerse especialito y luego acabar usando los productos de los que se odia.
> Lo maduro es afrontar la vida como es y salir adelante como hacen muchas familias, con estoicismo y sin victimismos.



Aquí nadie es víctima, la gente escoge su modo de vida aceptando sus consecuencias. Cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente debería ser antisistema. Quien elige aislarse del mundo te puedo asegurar que no lo hace por llamar la atención o sentirse especialito, pero quizá no estás preparado para entenderlo todavía. La gente recurre a lo que puede, este sistema está cada vez más cerrado de tal modo que te resulte casi imposible no participar de él si no quieres morir al momento. Ir a cazar un jabalí no está al alcance de todos. El tema está en denunciarlo y tumbarlo, tan sencillo sería como que 10mill de españoles (por poner una cifra a boleo) dejasen de pagar impuestos. La propia gente que denuncia el sistema utiliza sus herramientas para llegar a más gente (teléfonos, internet). Aquí nadie dice que te tengas que aislar 100% del sistema, es imposible. Lo que se intenta es que la peña despierte y se den cuenta que esto se puede tumbar muy facilmente. Pero claro no hablamos de tumbar el gobierno español, sino de ir a la raíz del problema, élite sionista etc. Es un tema complejo pero desde luego no seré yo quien critique a quien denuncie todo esto, viva como viva.


----------



## Akira. (3 Dic 2022)

Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz dijo:


> *Sí, pero TÚ no tienes la cara tatuada, y pasas como uno más, camuflado. ¿Cómo será la vida de un disidente caritatuado y pobre en Exxpaña? ¿Se puede imaginar?
> 
> @Akira. @Karamba @StolenInnocence *



Me lo imagino, porque se lo que es ser diferente a los demás, y más si se vive en una sociedad tan homogénea como la española.



Furymundo dijo:


> hasta que no empuñemos una pistola y nos hayamos manchado las manos de sangre
> no quiero ver usar el termino LUCHA.



Hace tiempo que no tengo nada por lo que luchar salvo por mí, te sonará egoísta pero esa lucha que llevo lleva siendo muy personal desde hace tiempo. No es una batalla altruista por despertar la mente de la sociedad porque hace tiempo que la di por perdida y además, ellos no han dado una mierda por mí.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> El problema de Lobo es que es un tragacionista de manual, tragacionista de todo lo conspiranoya en este caso.
> 
> Cualquier subnormalidad de grupo conspiranoya random se la cree y le hace tremendamente infeliz, yo creo de verdad que Lobo espera que todo el mundo se va a morir y punto, porque lo dice La Quinta del Paypal o el Sevillano ese.
> 
> ...



Coincido en que no es vida que viva así, pero según él no quiere volver a casa de sus padres porque la convivencia es insoportable, dice que son muy sistémicos y blablabla. Allá él. Pero lo que denuncia no son conspiranoias. Está todo escrito, pero algunos no os habéis enterado aún. Leeros los protocolos de los sabios de sión, ver las cartas illumimati, los simpson, utopía etc.

Ellos avisan de todo lo que van a hacer porque tienen que respetar el libre albedrío para que haya repercusiones álmicas.

Aquí todos decis que son todo conspiranoias hasta que llega la Plandemia 2020 y os cagáis por la pata. Y lo que queda...


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

MOCHIL0 dijo:


> Estás enfermo. Parece que estás defendiendo al líder de una secta. Tu obsesión es digna de psiquiatra.



Que yo no tengo ningún líder, cojones. Que simplemente critico a quienes os reís y lo criticáis. Fin. Pero no os entra en la puta mollera neno.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Coincido en que no es vida que viva así, pero según él no quiere volver a casa de sus padres porque la convivencia es insoportable, dice que son muy sistémicos y blablabla. Allá él. Pero lo que denuncia no son conspiranoias. Está todo escrito, pero algunos no os habéis enterado aún. Leeros los protocolos de los sabios de sión, ver las cartas illumimati, los simpson, utopía etc.
> 
> Ellos avisan de todo lo que van a hacer porque tienen que respetar el libre albedrío para que haya repercusiones álmicas.
> 
> Aquí todos decis que son todo conspiranoias hasta que llega la Plandemia 2020 y os cagáis por la pata. Y lo que queda...



Yo me he leido los protocolos, lo que no quita que La Quinta del Paypal es un grupo de frikis que viven de los pobres incautos que les ingresan donativos.

No por saber la gran conspiracion me tengo que creer lo que cualquier palurdo con acceso a internet me cuente y mas cuando solo aportan negatividad, esos mismos que ahora estan a favor de Putin "olvidan" cuando obligaba a vacunarse a la gente en Rusia, dicen que la Sputnik no tiene nada de malo, en fin, que no macho, que son ambientes toxicos repletos de gente con problemas.

Han convertido a un tipo vitalista en un depresivo que discute con todos los que lo acogen en su casa, el ultimo, el melenudo hippy ese que le cobraba un alquiler irrisorio por lo del gato ¿Lobo no puede entender que te guste o no el mundo se mueve por dinero?.

Es que es una casa-negocio, es que el tio no queria que el gato moleste a los turistas, pues claro Lobo, pues claro y tu puedes ser anti-dinero porque el dinero lo generaron tus padres en vida, a eso se le llama hipocresia.

El mismo ha reconocido que tiene que hacer una introspeccion, obviamente Lobo no esta bien del todo desde hace tiempo y se le ve.

No es que no pueda convivir con sus padres, es que no puede convivir con nadie ni con gente parecida a el.

Yo tu discurso y defensa la respeto, a mi me cae bien Lobo por el pasado, pero desde la Plandemia no levanta cabeza y quitando un par de videos, solo da discursos negativos y no, no me gusta la gente que parece sacada de la secta de Jonestown, NOOO TENGASSS HIJOSSS, NO HAGAS NADAAA, VAMOS A MORIR, LA VACUNA VA A MATAR TODOSSS, EL 5G.

Es una payasada, el hombre blanco europeo no puede permitirse caer en tremenda subnormalidad negativa, la lucha continua, el que quiera quedarse en casa esperando a que el 5G mate a todos pues adelante, pero es una gilipollez.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Tu visión, y también la de Lobo, es un gnosticismo postmoderno: sin referencia a los dioses o a Dios, centrado en la materia
> 
> Es una especie de reacción contra la materia hecha desde el materialismo. Es un esquema similar al marxismo



Te equivocas creo, pero tampoco sé qué conoces o qué mochila cargas. Desde luego que hay algo más allá, pero en este plano no queda más remedio que paticipar de él. No puedes vivir en el astral, hay un cordón que te ata a este mundo hasta que mueras o trasciendas a otro plano.

No sé si has leído El Kybalión o qué conoces sobre espiritualidad, pero uno de los principios es: "Como es arriba es abajo".

Lo que hagas en este plano tiene repercusiones en otros planos, y si viajas en el astral simplemente lograrás entender mejor este mundo. Sin más. Es difícil de explicar y más por aquí, pero no se reduce para nada a eso que dices, es mucho más complejo.


----------



## URBAN1ZADOR (3 Dic 2022)

Lobo tiene derecho a aparcar donde le salga de las pelotas y debería tener derecho a licencia de armas para poder cazar en COTOS PÚBLICOS


----------



## EGO (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Que* yo no tengo ningún líder*, cojones. Que simplemente critico a quienes os reís y lo criticáis. Fin. Pero no os entra en la puta mollera neno.



Pero si os pasais el dia chupandole el rabo al vendehumos ese de los viajes astrales y tirarse en un sofa a "vibrar alto" que todo se solucionara solo.Totalmente pasivos...justo lo que condena el Bagavad Gita

La unica manera de vibrar alto de verdad es sintiendo el retroceso de una MG42 en el hombro mientras revientas gentuza.Eso si que es _deus vult_ de verdad,porque Dios es pura accion,y no estar en youtube hablando de majaderias que salen en los Simpson y hablando de ascender al 5D o como se diga.


----------



## Jacda (3 Dic 2022)

En este pais el unico derecho que hay es el de pagar impuestos. 
Si te quieres pasar las prohibiciones por el forro de los cojones hazte politico


----------



## Galvani (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Juan es el tipo más íntegro y con más cojones que conozco, y en este foro hay unos cuantos niñatos que se dedican a reirse de él o a decir que está loco. Deberíais conocerlo antes de hablar.
> 
> Simplemente busca un sitio tranquilo en el que estar alejado de esta cada día más enfermiza sociedad. Estos hilos son patéticos propios de niñatos aburridos, y ya van unos cuantos que veo así por eso comento. Espabilad.
> 
> Y si queréis ser personas dignas aislaros de esta putrefacta sociedad. Vivir en soledad es sinónimo de buena salud mental y espiritual en estos tiempos que corren.



Que sea integro vale, pero claro... La pasta no la saca de sus trabajos... Con dinero para ir tirando mucha gente haría lo que el. Su familia tiene pasta.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Yo me he leido los protocolos, lo que no quita que La Quinta del Paypal es un grupo de frikis que viven de los pobres incautos que les ingresan donativos.
> 
> No por saber la gran conspiracion me tengo que creer lo que cualquier palurdo con acceso a internet me cuente y mas cuando solo aportan negatividad, esos mismos que ahora estan a favor de Putin "olvidan" cuando obligaba a vacunarse a la gente en Rusia, dicen que la Sputnik no tiene nada de malo, en fin, que no macho, que son ambientes toxicos repletos de gente con problemas.
> 
> ...



Ya bueno, esto es un camino largo como sabrás, no es cuestión de leerse un libro o dos, es ir viviendo, experimentando, ir atando cabos etc. Cuanto más uno sabe, más ignorante se percibe. 

Yo personalmente no sigo a nadie, ni a LQC, ni nada. Veo de vez en cuando un poco de allí, un poco de allá, relaciono cosas, pongo todo en duda y voy sacando mis conclusiones. Tengo una buena red de contactos eso sí, formada por médicos, abogados, ingenieros etc todos disidentes, y que ellos mismos investigan todo esto. Uno de ellos junto a un equipo vio a través del microscopio electronico de alta resolución cosas en varios viales que no deberían estar ahí. Es gente seria y que controla. Al final si quieres creer o no a gente como LQC no te queda más remedio que comprobar tú mismo lo que dicen. Yo he visto cómo a vacunados se les pegaban metales, y cómo daban señal mac a través de tecnología bluetooth. Cada uno que experimente y vea y saque sus conclusiones. El Lobo y LQC diría que no van desencaminados en lo que dicen, pero insisto en que yo personalmente no me caso con nadie.

Por ejemplo lo que dices de Putin, efectivamente, es que él a mi parecer es otro más de todo este tinglado. Quien lo defiende no se entera del todo.

Y con respecto al Lobo, hay que conocerlo para entender en qué momento está, porque insisto que por aquí hay muchos bulos. Yo no defiendo su modo de vida actual, ni es mi líder ni polladas de esas, simplemente cada uno lleva su mochila y él es un tipo inteligente que sabrá salir del atolladero en el que está ahora. Lo de la casa en la que estaba tiene sus motivos, no es solo por lo del gato.

Está claro que cada uno tiene su mochila, sus experiencias, vivencias, entorno etc. Y cada uno va lidiando con sus demonioa como puede, pues todos los tenemos y es la lucha màs grande que lidiamos aquí. Hay que mirar menos fuera y más dentro.

No es una lucha fácil, y muchísimo menos en esta sociedad podrida, porque sí, esta sociedad está cada día más podrida. Cada uno lo irá viendo a su tiempo. A veces la convivencia se hace insoportable por eso. Uno se busca a sí mismo y el entorno es cruel e hipócrita. Él solo intenta escapar del ruido. Seguro que lo consigue y acaba sintiéndose mejor cuando tenga esa paz que necesita.

Pero voy a lo de siempre, el mensaje que da, por muy negativo que sea o pueda parecer, desgraciadamente es la cruda realidad.


----------



## Feyerabend (3 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> como es la vida ?
> asi ?
> 
> 
> ...



Así o como quieras que sea, hay gente que necesita esa rutina otros no la toleran, tienes hoy miles de maneras de conseguir lo que quieras sin demasiado esfuerzo y organizándote como te parezca.


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Otro esclavo espiritual
> 
> Es que no os dais cuenta que con tíos como el del pico y azada estaríamos todavía viviendo en casas de una sola habitación compartida con 20 personas y 60 cabras?
> 
> Sólo gracias a algunos elegidos de los dioses (de los del cielo, no de los dioses ctónicos a los que adoran los siervos) a los que les dio por "pensar cosas raras", jugándose el destierro o el ser quemados vivos por ser diferentes



Va ha ser peor que la tontina, estas poseído.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pero si os pasais el dia chupandole el rabo al vendehumos ese de los viajes astrales y tirarse en un sofa a "vibrar alto" que todo se solucionara solo.Totalmente pasivos...justo lo que condena el Bagavad Gita
> 
> La unica manera de vibrar alto de verdad es sintiendo el retroceso de una MG42 en el hombro mientras revientas gentuza.Eso si que es _deus vult_ de verdad,porque Dios es pura accion,y no estar en youtube hablando de majaderias que salen en los Simpson y hablando de ascender al 5D o como se diga.



¿A qué vendehumos te refieres? Yo no lamo el culo a nadie y no vivo en Youtubelandia. No me conoces ni sabes lo que hago o lo que vivo ni lo que experimento. Todos tenemos demonios dentro y es lo que nos debe pre-ocupar. El exterior tiene que ver con nuestro interior. Tampoco soy aquí nadie para dar lecciones, pero vamos, por lo que voy conociendo creo que el camino está por ahí.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Que sea integro vale, pero claro... La pasta no la saca de sus trabajos... Con dinero para ir tirando mucha gente haría lo que el. Su familia tiene pasta.



Sí, eso parece. Tampoco lo conozco tantísimo. He hablado con él y quizá lo conozco más que muchos que sueltan bilis por aquí sobre él, eso es todo. Su familia parece que tiene pasta y él estudió en el liceo francés, salió oveja negra como mucha gente que conozco de familias pudientes. Eso es lo de menos. El caso es que es un tipo muy emocional y que este mundo distópico le supera, y con razón, porque cada día es todo más perverso y putrefacto. Y quien no lo vea así es que quizá no se ha dado cuenta aún o no es capaz de verlo.

La gente olvida demasiado rápido todo lo que pasó en la Plandemia y cómo se comportó la gente, familiares, vecinos, entorno...un puto asco.

Esperemos a ver qué sucede el próximo año. Vivir hay que seguir viviendo eso está claro, y sufrir lo menos posible a poder ser. Cada uno tiene su lucha interna y lo va llevando como puede. Quizá el Lobo no está en su mejor momento pero saldrá adelante seguro y estará mejor en cuanto encuentre un sitio en el que estar en paz.

Lo que me jode es que la peña se ría de él y lo critiquen de esta forma. Arrieros somos...


----------



## Furymundo (3 Dic 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Me lo imagino, porque se lo que es ser diferente a los demás, y más si se vive en una sociedad tan homogénea como la española.
> 
> 
> 
> Hace tiempo que no tengo nada por lo que luchar salvo por mí, te sonará egoísta pero esa lucha que llevo lleva siendo muy personal desde hace tiempo. No es una batalla altruista por despertar la mente de la sociedad porque hace tiempo que la di por perdida y además, ellos no han dado una mierda por mí.



no creas que soy altruista tampoco
mis incentivos son la venganza y conocer la verdad
nada mas


----------



## Galvani (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Sí, eso parece. Tampoco lo conozco tantísimo. He hablado con él y quizá lo conozco más que muchos que sueltan bilis por aquí sobre él, eso es todo. Su familia parece que tiene pasta y él estudió en el liceo francés, salió oveja negra como mucha gente que conozco de familias pudientes. Eso es lo de menos. El caso es que es un tipo muy emocional y que este mundo distópico le supera, y con razón, porque cada día es todo más perverso y putrefacto. Y quien no lo vea así es que quizá no se ha dado cuenta aún o no es capaz de verlo.
> 
> La gente olvida demasiado rápido todo lo que pasó en la Plandemia y cómo se comportó la gente, familiares, vecinos, entorno...un puto asco.
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver... Este tío es así desde siempre. No es así desde el virus. ¿Cuantos años ha trabajado? Parece el típico como dices, de familia de pasta que salió rebelde y revolucionario. Estilo los gemelos heavies de Gran Vía. Y es que teniendo dinero detrás asegurado, puedes hacer lo que hace el.


----------



## Gorrino (3 Dic 2022)

Todo eso + menas+dominicanos. En general gente con problemas mentales y/o toxicomanías.

He trabajado de seguridad en McDonald's en Barcelona, pero sé que en Valladolid lo tenían todas las hamburgueserías. Yo he trabajado en el de Plaza Cataluña. Han pegado ha todos los seguratas que han pasado por allí y yo preferí retirarme a tiempo.

Si eres cliente o trabajas en un McDonald's, no lo dudes: has tocado fondo (esto provocó un proceso de introspección en mí y posteriores cambios). Cómo han dicho por ahí cuidado con la adicción al deporte.


----------



## Gorrino (3 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver... Este tío es así desde siempre. No es así desde el virus. ¿Cuantos años ha trabajado? Parece el típico como dices, de familia de pasta que salió rebelde y revolucionario. Estilo los gemelos heavies de Gran Vía. Y es que teniendo dinero detrás asegurado, puedes hacer lo que hace el.



Más que dinero, contactos, amigo. Estudia el perfil de todos los vividores con pasta.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver... Este tío es así desde siempre. No es así desde el virus. ¿Cuantos años ha trabajado? Parece el típico como dices, de familia de pasta que salió rebelde y revolucionario. Estilo los gemelos heavies de Gran Vía. Y es que teniendo dinero detrás asegurado, puedes hacer lo que hace el.



Evidentemente no despertó en 2020. Ya sabía de sobra lo que había. Como muchos. Él sabrá lo que ha trabajado o no, es su vida, desde luego que si su familia tiene pasta él podría estar viviendo de lujo y pasando de todo y no lo hace. Que vaya algún día a comer a algún restaurante es su elección y hace bien, lo flipante es que la peña critique hasta el mas mínimo detalle de lo que hace y sobre todo cuando no tienen ni puta idea.

Como si no trabaja en su puta vida y se dedica a sobrevivir y denunciar este sistema, allá él, es su problema. Para mí tiene mis respetos por lo que dice y lo que denuncia, fin.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Más que dinero, contactos, amigo. Estudia el perfil de todos los vividores con pasta.



¿De verdad crees que el Lobo es un vividor y que no sufre? En fin...


----------



## Gorrino (3 Dic 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Sus seguidires son como El o peor sin oficio d beneficio y viviendo de SUS padres a los 40. No m los imagino aflojando la mosca



Si no sales del nido, no fracasas y si no fracasas no cambias.


----------



## XRL (3 Dic 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Que coñazo de persona



no me cae mal pero es muy cansino siempre con sus rollos

pobre del que le tenga que aguantar la chapa diaria xd


----------



## EGO (3 Dic 2022)

Lo que le ha pasado al lobo estepario es lo que le ha pasado a mucha gente,que durante años y a base de leer libros o ver series/peliculas han fantaseado con la idea de verse convertidos en John Connor o el tio de la ballesta de Walking dead....y cuando la realidad ha amenazado tan solo un 1% con convertirse en esas fantasias han entrado en shock,se han acojonado y quieren volver de nuevo a la vieja normalidad.

Pues ya no hay vuelta atras.La elites han pisado a fondo el acelerador y el que no este dispuesto a matar para defenderse sera fagocitado y cagado.Ademas no hay manera de esconderse ni en una caseta ni en una cueva.

¿Queriais mad max?

Pues aqui lo tenemos.Dos tazas de mad max.


----------



## Galvani (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿De verdad crees que el Lobo es un vividor y que no sufre? En fin...



Sufre por algo que se busca él. No tiene facturas, ni un trabajo de mierda con hijos de puta. A este le metes a trabajar y se suicida. Si no es un vividor dime qué es. No hace falta que lleve una vida de lujos. Hombre si familia tendrá pasta pero no es tonta ni riquísima. Le dará un dinero para que tire, ya que no quiere trabajar.


----------



## Hipotecator (3 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver... Este tío es así desde siempre. No es así desde el virus. ¿Cuantos años ha trabajado? Parece el típico como dices, de familia de pasta que salió rebelde y revolucionario. Estilo los gemelos heavies de Gran Vía. Y es que teniendo dinero detrás asegurado, puedes hacer lo que hace el.




Esos gemelos deberian ser reconocidos como patrimonio paco del pais... ademas no eran (o son) julandrones...(paguita por estar en el semaforo)




=====================


----------



## ueee3 (3 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que entre todos deberíamos sufragarle. A él a otro similar. Como ejemplo de vida antisistema, que no todos podemos o nos atrevemos a llevar pero ahí hay alguien dando ejemplo luchando contra los gigantes.

En serio, si pagáramos cada uno 2€ al mes... obviamente el que los cobrase tendría que ir pasando material visual que probase que de algún modo vacilaba o luchaba contra el Sistema, y no en las Bahamas tumbado a la bartola.


----------



## ueee3 (3 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo que le ha pasado al lobo estepario es lo que le ha pasado a mucha gente,que durante años y a base de leer libros o ver series/peliculas han fantaseado con la idea de verse convertidos en John Connor o el tio de la ballesta de Walking dead....y cuando la realidad ha amenazado tan solo un 1% con convertirse en esas fantasias han entrado en shock,se han acojonado y quieren volver de nuevo a la vieja normalidad.
> 
> Pues ya no hay vuelta atras.La elites han pisado a fondo el acelerador y el que no este dispuesto a matar para defenderse sera fagocitado y cagado.Ademas no hay manera de esconderse ni en una caseta ni en una cueva.
> 
> ...



¿De qué Mad Max hablas? He salido a la calle y ha sido tan normal (y en parte deprimente) como siempre. ¿Gentuza? Probablemente. ¿Ballestas? Ninguna.


----------



## Galvani (3 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Yo creo que entre todos deberíamos sufragarle. A él a otro similar. Como ejemplo de vida antisistema, que no todos podemos o nos atrevemos a llevar pero ahí hay alguien dando ejemplo luchando contra los gigantes.
> 
> En serio, si pagáramos cada uno 2€ al mes... obviamente el que los cobrase tendría que ir pasando material visual que probase que de algún modo vacilaba o luchaba contra el Sistema, y no en las Bahamas tumbado a la bartola.




Jaja y seria posible. No he aguantado yo hijos de puta por ahí años y años para tener lástima por un puto vago... Si me dices que lleva trabajado aunque sean 5 años... Pero este ni eso.


----------



## burbucoches (3 Dic 2022)

Pobre diablo


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Sufre por algo que se busca él. No tiene facturas, ni un trabajo de mierda con hijos de puta. A este le metes a trabajar y se suicida. Si no es un vividor dime qué es. No hace falta que lleve una vida de lujos. Hombre si familia tendrá pasta pero no es tonta ni riquísima. Le dará un dinero para que tire, ya que no quiere trabajar.



Está claro que no estás preparado para entender nada de esto. Si crees que sufre por algo que se busca él, es que en serio que no te enteras de nada. Hay personas con una sensibilidad especial y que perciben este mundo distòpico o les afecta más que a otras. ¿Tú crees que es un vividor con la vida que lleva? En fin...


----------



## gilmour38 (3 Dic 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> El problema de Lobo es que es un tragacionista de manual, tragacionista de todo lo conspiranoya en este caso.
> 
> Cualquier subnormalidad de grupo conspiranoya random se la cree y le hace tremendamente infeliz, yo creo de verdad que Lobo espera que todo el mundo se va a morir y punto, porque lo dice La Quinta del Paypal o el Sevillano ese.
> 
> ...



Lo considero un tío inteligente pero en el tema conspiranoico es un gilipollas, creerse publicando vídeos que gente por vacunarse se le pegan cucharas, tenedores es ser gilipollas premium. Se traga todo lo conspiranoico, no tiene filtro. Desea creerselo y se lo cree.


----------



## supercuernos (3 Dic 2022)

No sera mejor pasar el invierno en un pueblo de mierda de Almeria?. No entiendo que busca en León.


----------



## gilmour38 (3 Dic 2022)

Yo una vez me quede sin visibilidad tuve parar coche por la nieve, nevando, como le pase esto a Lobo, en el Puerto Pajares, lo veo
congelado como Jack Nicholson en el Resplandor


----------



## Jotagb (3 Dic 2022)

No se lo cree ni el, hace el vídeo y luego se va a casa. Parecéis tontos.


----------



## batería (3 Dic 2022)

Como prohiban los coches de combustión se queda seco


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo que le ha pasado al lobo estepario es lo que le ha pasado a mucha gente,que durante años y a base de leer libros o ver series/peliculas han fantaseado con la idea de verse convertidos en John Connor o el tio de la ballesta de Walking dead....y cuando la realidad ha amenazado tan solo un 1% con convertirse en esas fantasias han entrado en shock,se han acojonado y quieren volver de nuevo a la vieja normalidad.
> 
> Pues ya no hay vuelta atras.La elites han pisado a fondo el acelerador y el que no este dispuesto a matar para defenderse sera fagocitado y cagado.Ademas no hay manera de esconderse ni en una caseta ni en una cueva.
> 
> ...



No creo que él o la gente que conocemos la cruda realidad del mundo en el que vivimos fantasee de esa forma, ni de coña. Las películas tan solo son parte de la programación predictiva, y como digo, necesitan contar lo que van a hacer, tienen que respetar el libre albedrío para que haya repercusiones álmicas. No es cuestión de miedo o estar acojonados, es hastío y cansancio de este mundo cada día más distópico. 

No hace falta entrar a Telegram para darse cuenta de la cruda realidad. Yo he presenciado esta distopía en mi entorno, y al principio no le das tanta importancia porque te cuesta aceptarlo, pero luego ves que todo está perdido. Estar en la playa (vacía prácticamente) paseando y bañándote, por ejemplo, y que vengan guardias civiles a decirte que no puedes estar ahí. Que tu propia familia te eche de casa o no te deje ver a tus abuelos por no estar vacunado. Esa es la cruda realidad del día a día. Insisto en que no es una cuestión de conspiranoias de Telegram, Youtubelandia o hilos de Burbuja. Son cosas que están pasando cada día y la gente todavía no es consciente o no le dan la importancia que tiene (no lo digo por ti). La gente sigue con una huída hacia delante increíble.

Yo personalmente soy muy consciente de cómo están jodiendo esta sociedad cada día más en todos los ámbitos, pero es que esta batalla ya la han ganado. Ha sido una guerra que se lleva dando décadas ya, de ingeniería social y psicología de masas. Lo he visto en mi propio trabajo. Quien tenga la suerte de que todavía no le haya salpicado de cerca esta distopía, que disfrute mientras pueda. Con todo el buen corazón lo digo. Esto ya es un sálvese quien pueda. 

Intentar despertar gente ahora o salir a luchar es tontería, es como si en el campo de batalla ya están todos muertos y sale alguien ahora con un palo a intentar matar al enemigo.

Personalmente creo que no va a haber un Mad Max Apocalíptico ni mucho menos. Ellos ya tienen el camino libre para hacer lo que quieran, así que seguirá siendo lento y aburrido, doloroso para quien siente y sufre este mundo y poco más.

Hay ya rumores de que 2023 será un año extremadamente duro, que habrá otra Plandemia...en fin, no sé, quién sabe. En 2019 nadie se esperaba vivir lo que vivimos en 2020 y mira...pues todo es posible.

Mi consejo es que cada uno viva como pueda y como sienta, sin criticar o hacer daño al prójimo pues no sabemos qué mochila carga, pero siendo conscientes de que este mundo y esta sociedad es cada día más enfermiza. Yo llevo una vida tranquila y simple, tengo amigos suficientes y hace tiempo que no vivo este frenesí distópico. Me adapto como puedo y también lidio cada día con los problemas, como todos. Y disfrutar el presente porque no sabemos lo que pueda pasar mañana.
Y mi experiencia me dice que todo está dentro de nosotros. Es jodidamente duro enfretarse a los demonios internos pero es la clave de esta historia.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (3 Dic 2022)

Me cae muy bien pero si no quiere trabajar que espera?


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> No se lo cree ni el, hace el vídeo y luego se va a casa. Parecéis tontos.



No, no hace eso.


----------



## Samael (3 Dic 2022)

Es un cuentista. El otro día se montó una peli diciendo que le habían puesto un candado al baño comunitario donde iba a recargar el móvil. En el coche lo puede recargar


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> Me cae muy bien pero si no quiere trabajar que espera?



Su problema no es precisamente económico, trabajar o no, no va a hacer que cambie este mundo. Aplicado a él y a todos.

Se necesita dinero para vivir. Se necesita trabajar para tener dinero salvo que tengas alguna herencia o fuente de ingresos (padres etc). No todo el mundo necesita el mismo dinero para vivir.

El Lobo puede pagar un alquiler, el problema es que no quiere aguantar a nadie, quiere estar solo, lo cual es completamente comprensible. Por eso busca un sitio en el que vivir alejado de esta sociedad. Es bien sencillo de entender. Y es difícil de encontrar.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Samael dijo:


> Es un cuentista. El otro día se montó una peli diciendo que le habíanpuesto un candado al baño comunitario donde iba a recargar el móvil. En el coche se puede recargar



No, si lo tienes apagado.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Su problema no es precisamente económico, trabajar o no, no va a hacer que cambie este mundo. Aplicado a él y a todos.
> 
> Se necesita dinero para vivir. Se necesita trabajar para tener dinero salvo que tengas alguna herencia o fuente de ingresos (padres etc). No todo el mundo necesita el mismo dinero para vivir.
> 
> El Lobo puede pagar un alquiler, el problema es que no quiere aguantar a nadie, quiere estar solo, lo cual es completamente comprensible. Por eso busca un sitio en el que vivir alejado de esta sociedad. Es bien sencillo de entender. Y es difícil de encontrar.



pues que compre un caserio no?


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (3 Dic 2022)

A ver si se muere la basura esta de mierda


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> pues que compre un caserio no?



Díselo a él, yo qué sé. Hará lo que pueda mientras pueda. Cada uno elige su destino. Yo me quedo con el mensaje que transmite que es muy acertado. Este mundo está podrido, esta sociedad está podrida. Fin.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

No sé cómo se mencionan mensajes de otros hilos en un mensaje aquí (si alguien me quiere ilustrar lo agradeceré), pero pego un trozo de un mensaje de un/una tal LadyBug que leí hace unos días en un hilo:

*******
Y ahora pondré mi loca historia de ciencia ficción:

La sociedad actual está colapsando y lo mejor que podemos hacer es desligarnos por completo de la misma hasta que caiga.

Evitar consumir nada que venga de ella, manteneros alejados todo lo posible para conservar la mente limpia. No dejéis que os pudra el alma ni la mente con su basura, mantener la integridad, esperanza y alegría siempre en vuestros corazones. Que su caída no os arrastre con ella.

Lo digo totalmente en serio. Cualquier persona en su sano juicio o “discernimiento”, como preferías decir, hace mucho tiempo que vive así, pero ahora es de vital importancia. Porque la maquinaria e ingeniería social la tienen a funcionando a pleno rendimiento y ninguna mente es capaz de soportar tal grado de subnormalidad profunda.

Repito, nadie ni siquiera las mentes más duras e impermeables a chorradas, pueden soportar tal grado de anormalidad. Vivir una vida lo más tranquila y sencilla que podáis sin consumir sus diarreas mentales, si queréis permanecer impasibles a los próximos cambios.

Como no le ha quedado más remedio que reconocer al mismismo Klaus Schwab hace pocos días en la cumbre del G20, vamos a un mundo multi polar y a una mayor fragmentación.


*******


----------



## pepinox (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Yo no me dejo pillar por nadie, tengo las cosas muy claras, pero es patético que critiquéis al único tipo que dice verdades como puños.
> 
> Claro, mejor seguir mirando a otro lado y hacer como que aquí no pasa nada, ¿no? Sois patéticos e hipócritas.



Lobito: no engañas a nadie.

Eres un consentido, un vago, un mantenido, y un tipo tóxico al que nadie soporta. Mira tu historial de relaciones sociales y suma 1+1, verás que da igual a 2.

La sociedad que tanto criticas, hace posible que sigas vivo, pone las carreteras por donde te desplazas, atiende y surte las gasolineras donde repostas, y trabaja en los McDonalds donde te alimentas. Sin ellos, hace tiempo que serías pasto de los gusanos en algún agujero del campo. Porque no sabes hacer nada, no sabes ni quieres ganarte la vida, vives de la caridad familiar y de sablear a conocidos.

Ojalá pases mucho frío este invierno durmiendo en tu coche. Te lo mereces, cual cigarra en invierno. WINTER IS HERE. Jajajajaja.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Lobito: no engañas a nadie.
> 
> Eres un consentido, un vago, un mantenido, y un tipo tóxico al que nadie soporta. Mira tu historial de relaciones sociales y suma 1+1, verás que da igual a 2.
> 
> ...



Otro subnormal que se cree que soy él, la verdad es que tontos hay a patadas en este foro. Venga, vete a otro hilo a lamerle el culo al sistema que tanto adoras, imbécil.

Y si quieres decirle algo consigue su número, yo ni soy él ni vivo en un coche, pringao


----------



## Gorrino (3 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo que le ha pasado al lobo estepario es lo que le ha pasado a mucha gente,que durante años y a base de leer libros o ver series/peliculas han fantaseado con la idea de verse convertidos en John Connor o el tio de la ballesta de Walking dead....y cuando la realidad ha amenazado tan solo un 1% con convertirse en esas fantasias han entrado en shock,se han acojonado y quieren volver de nuevo a la vieja normalidad.
> 
> Pues ya no hay vuelta atras.La elites han pisado a fondo el acelerador y el que no este dispuesto a matar para defenderse sera fagocitado y cagado.Ademas no hay manera de esconderse ni en una caseta ni en una cueva.
> 
> ...



Yo he trabajado en el mundo de la noche, en WARCELONA y gitanolid na menos, repartiendo hostias como el Steaven Seagal, preemoh! Y sólo quiero ver pico fino (intento moverme solo en la parte alta de Barcelona). Este subnormal no sabe lo que es el miedo y el enfrentarse a una situación sin que tus papaitos vengan a rescatarte.


----------



## mmm (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> De pijo no tiene nada. Que su familia tenga dinero no quiere decir que él sea un pijo. Dónde naces no condiciona quién seas. ¿Lo entendéis ya o hay que haceros un puto esquema?
> 
> El único tío en España con verdaderos cojones, íntegro, real y que va de cara, y tenéis que hacer un puto hilo soltando vuestras niñatadas de mierda que además a nadie le importan. Sois patéticos.



Sabrás que además tiene pollón, no?


----------



## Gorrino (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Está claro que no estás preparado para entender nada de esto. Si crees que sufre por algo que se busca él, es que en serio que no te enteras de nada. Hay personas con una sensibilidad especial y que perciben este mundo distòpico o les afecta más que a otras. ¿Tú crees que es un vividor con la vida que lleva? En fin...



Oish! Pues si se tiene que ir al ejército profesional como me fui yo con 19 le da un ictus.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Sabrás que además tiene pollón, no?



El que te mete a ti en la boca, límpiate que te quedaron restos.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Oish! Pues si se tiene que ir al ejército profesional como me fui yo con 19 le da un ictus.



Sois muy pesados hablando de su vida tío, y de lo que hizo o no hizo, o lo que hace o deja de hacer. Solo veis la paja en el ojo ajeno. A mí me la suda lo que haga, pero lo que dice y lo que denuncia es muy cierto. Fin.


----------



## burbucoches (3 Dic 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Sabrás que además tiene pollón, no?








UN pichabrava


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> No sé cómo se mencionan mensajes de otros hilos en un mensaje aquí (si alguien me quiere ilustrar lo agradeceré), pero pego un trozo de un mensaje de un/una tal LadyBug que leí hace unos días en un hilo:



Vas al mensaje y le das a "+cita" y se te sale "Mensaje Añadido a multi-cita" y te queda grabado y luego lo puedes usar dándole a "Insertar Citas"


----------



## Kluster (3 Dic 2022)

Es cierto que lobo tiene un carácter difícil y últimamente parece que está un poco depresivo.

A mí me entretienen sus vídeos y dan para reflexionar. Con eso me vale.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Vas al mensaje y le das a "+cita" y se te sale "Mensaje Añadido a multi-cita" y te queda grabado y luego lo puedes usar dándole a "Insertar Citas"



Vale, muchas gracias!!


----------



## hyugaa (3 Dic 2022)

Frente a lo que viene, el lobo tiene un 90% probabilidades de sobrevivir en frente del 97% que le escupen en la cara


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## soldadodedios (3 Dic 2022)

Lobo Estepario - DIABLESAS DEL SISTEMA La Matriz Loca-Maciza


Lobo Estepario - DIABLESAS DEL SISTEMA La Matriz Loca-Maciza El extraño comportamiento de bellas sistémicas, ninfas y gallos transhumanos deleznables y demás bicherío urbanita.




odysee.com





en el minuto 9:20 casi atropella a un langosto bozalero hijo de puta


----------



## pepinox (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Otro subnormal que se cree que soy él, la verdad es que tontos hay a patadas en este foro. Venga, vete a otro hilo a lamerle el culo al sistema que tanto adoras, imbécil.
> 
> Y si quieres decirle algo consigue su número, yo ni soy él ni vivo en un coche, pringao



Sí sí, claro claro, por supuesto.


----------



## Samael (3 Dic 2022)

EL INTERVENTOR dijo:


>



Acaba de ducharse en casa de sus padres


----------



## burbucoches (3 Dic 2022)

Samael dijo:


> Acaba de ducharse en casa de sus padres



Y la biega labra praparao una's canpurrianas con colacao. Es burbujo fijo

Putabida tener ijos pa eso


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (3 Dic 2022)

Es un puto loco al que no aguanta nadie.

Es muy normal que la familia termine abandonando a su suerte a los enfemos mentales. Es muy duro soportarles. La gran mayoría de los sintecho lo son por esta causa.

Siempre digo que cerrar los manicomios fue un gran error. Al menos en uno de ellos este hombre estaría caliente y más cobijado.


----------



## Kluster (3 Dic 2022)

soldadodedios dijo:


> Lobo Estepario - DIABLESAS DEL SISTEMA La Matriz Loca-Maciza
> 
> 
> Lobo Estepario - DIABLESAS DEL SISTEMA La Matriz Loca-Maciza El extraño comportamiento de bellas sistémicas, ninfas y gallos transhumanos deleznables y demás bicherío urbanita.
> ...



Lo que dice en ese video, tiene más razón que un santo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 Dic 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1280408
> 
> UN pichabrava



un pata canario


----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> _"El *único tío* en España con verdaderos cojones"
> "que criticáis al *único tío *con cojones en este país".
> "Criticar a la *única persona* que dice verdades realmente molestas".
> "al *único tipo* que dice verdades como puños"._



cojones es levantarse a trabajar todos los dias a las 6 y dar de comer a tu familia.
Pedir pasta a papi y grabar videos cansinos dando vueltas con el coche es hacer el payaso


----------



## Kluster (3 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> cojones es levantarse a trabajar todos los dias a las 6 y dar de comer a tu familia.



Típica frase de funcivago que si no fuera por el enchufe estaría debajo de un puente bebiendo cartones de vino.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 Dic 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Típica frase de funcivago que si no fuera por el enchufe estaría debajo de un puente bebiendo cartones de vino.



*Funciovago precisamente no.

C*ualquier *autonomo y currito* asalariado lo sabe perfectamente , los funciovagos entran a las 8 o las 9 a fichar

tu debes de ser otro nini como el lobito payasete que vive de la paguita de papa


----------



## Kluster (3 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Funciovago precisamente no.
> 
> C*ualquier *autonomo y currito* asalariado lo sabe perfectamente , los funciovagos entran a las 8 o las 9 a fichar
> 
> tu debes de ser otro nini como el lobito payasete que vive de la paguita de papa



Soy currito por cuenta ajena no-funcivago.

A ver no te lo tomes a mal. No digo que sea tu caso, pero a lo que yo me refería es que muchas veces se cumple eso de "dime de que presumes y te diré de que careces".


----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 Dic 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Soy currito por cuenta ajena no-funcivago.
> 
> A ver no te lo tomes a mal. No digo que sea tu caso, pero a lo que yo me refería es que muchas veces se cumple eso de "dime de que presumes y te diré de que careces".



yo soy currito desde 1994 hasta 2005 y despues autónomo, he trabajado turno de noche, con lluvia y con 39º de fiebre si hace falta.
Dos hijos y con una pyme.

Asi que el payaso este del lobito me venga a mi a llamar gusano mientras el dilapida el dinero del esfuerzo de sus padres como que para mandarlo a la mierda.

Antes le pago gostoso la seguridad social a un negro que trabaja en el campo que al parasito ese


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Dic 2022)

MOCHIL0 dijo:


> Curioso que siempre ronde los mismos lugares, alguna teta tiene que haber ahí y muy importante además. De lo contrario se movería algo más. A mí me la suda lo que haga, pero sí que pillo con pinzas al personaje, ni me creo todo lo que dice. De primeras va con coche, o sea, ya no es tan radical, ni tan antisistema. De dónde iba a sacar para mantener ITV, gasolina, etc? Si no trabaja! Y como han dicho por ahí, se dedicaba a criticar restaurantes por no servirle a su gusto. Algo no cuadra. Lo ponía yo a buscarse el sustento sin coche y sólo lo básico a la espalda, pasando noches al raso en pleno invierno, con hambre y agotado, como otros hacen y sin quejarse.



yo soy más pobre que Lobo, no puedo permitirme un coche

taluec


----------



## Galvani (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Está claro que no estás preparado para entender nada de esto. Si crees que sufre por algo que se busca él, es que en serio que no te enteras de nada. Hay personas con una sensibilidad especial y que perciben este mundo distòpico o les afecta más que a otras. ¿Tú crees que es un vividor con la vida que lleva? En fin...



¿Tu cuántos años tienes? Este tío pasa un mínimo de las putadas que he pasado yo y se suicida. ¿Que no se busca él? Pero si no aguanta a nada ni nadie no te jode. No aguanta un trabajo, ni a su familia, ni gente porque está a su bola... Lo único es que el mundo no está a su gusto. Como para ningún pobre no te jode.

Sensibilidad especial... Venga chaval, para penas yo te lo un libro.


----------



## Galvani (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Sois muy pesados hablando de su vida tío, y de lo que hizo o no hizo, o lo que hace o deja de hacer. Solo veis la paja en el ojo ajeno. A mí me la suda lo que haga, pero lo que dice y lo que denuncia es muy cierto. Fin.



Te estamos diciendo que este tío está quemado con sus propias películas. Que vale, tiene razón, pero el tipo no madruga ni aguanta cabronadas ni nada, o sea que para quejarse ya estamos los demás. Y no tendra lujos pero estaría bueno...


----------



## copy paste (3 Dic 2022)

a mi núnca me ha interesado tener automóvil porque contamina

no es mi sueño andar quemando gasolina todos los días

están utilizando a los seres humanos para destruír este lugar


----------



## ueee3 (3 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Jaja y seria posible. No he aguantado yo hijos de puta por ahí años y años para tener lástima por un puto vago... Si me dices que lleva trabajado aunque sean 5 años... Pero este ni eso.



En ningún momento he dicho de hacerlo por lástima, sino para que pueda mantener ese estilo de vida antisistema o incluso que vaya a más, que haga acciones o "performances" antisistema.


----------



## Galvani (3 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> En ningún momento he dicho de hacerlo por lástima, sino para que pueda mantener ese estilo de vida antisistema o incluso que vaya a más, que haga acciones o "performances" antisistema.



Ya, pero es que si quiero ver circo, en Youtube hay muchos. No voy a pagar por ello. Además antisistema será selectivo y porque no tenga dinero para más. A este le gusta también ir de cañas seguro, el móvil que tiene, el coche etc. Un antisistema se va al monte y vive en una caseta y pesca, caza etc..Este tío es como un vagabundo pero con dinero.


----------



## OYeah (3 Dic 2022)

Samael dijo:


> Es un cuentista. El otro día se montó una peli diciendo que le habían puesto un candado al baño comunitario donde iba a recargar el móvil. En el coche lo puede recargar




Basta con darle al contacto y se carga para todo el dia. La bateria ni lo nota.

Vale ya con este pobre diablo. No le haceis un favor con este hilo y va a acabar muy mal.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Tu cuántos años tienes? Este tío pasa un mínimo de las putadas que he pasado yo y se suicida. ¿Que no se busca él? Pero si no aguanta a nada ni nadie no te jode. No aguanta un trabajo, ni a su familia, ni gente porque está a su bola... Lo único es que el mundo no está a su gusto. Como para ningún pobre no te jode.
> 
> Sensibilidad especial... Venga chaval, para penas yo te lo un libro.



Qué pasa, ¿que esto se ha convertido un "a ver quién la tiene más grande"? ¿Quieres un pin? ¿Acaso eso hace que su discurso pierda valor?

No paráis de ver la paja en el ojo ajeno, si os escuece este tío y lo que dice será por algo.
Además, a mí qué me cuentas, yo sé lo que he vivido yo y no tengo por qué andar contándolo en un foro de niñatos, y si queréis conocer más al Lobo haceros con su número. Él no os ha hecho nada, vive como le sale del orto y simplemente se queja y denuncia este putrefacto mundo y esta putrefacta sociedad como haría cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente. Pero no sé por qué cojones alguien tiene que abrir un hilo tan decadente y de parvulario como éste. 

Es sinónimo de buena salud mental y espiritual aislarse de esta sociedad, y quien no lo entienda es que forma parte de la mierda.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Te estamos diciendo que este tío está quemado con sus propias películas. Que vale, tiene razón, pero el tipo no madruga ni aguanta cabronadas ni nada, o sea que para quejarse ya estamos los demás. Y no tendra lujos pero estaría bueno...



No necesito que nadie me diga nada, eso para empezar. Tú mismo reconoces que tiene razón, estupendo, ya es un avance. Cómo viva él es su puto problema. ¿Acaso alguien que no madruga o que no aguanta cabronadas no se puede quejar de este mundo satánico? Quizá él eligió vivir austeramente para no tener que aguantar un jefe cabrón, haz tú lo mismo si te parece, pero no nos interesa tu mierda de vida.

Debes de ser el típico de "yo estoy jodido con mi jefe, madrugo y aguanto cabronadas así que que se jodan los demás también". Si acaso vete a decirle eso a un funcionario que se rasca los cojones o a una influencer de mierda, pero al Lobo tío...tiene huevos el asunto. Me parto el ojete. Cada uno vive y trabaja como puede o quiere y eso no quita valor a las denuncias que hace de este mundo o esta sociedad.

Es acojonante que digas lo que estás diciendo, acojonante.

Pareces el típico que lleva mascarilla en la playa y le dice a los demás que se la pongan, que aquí o nos jodemos todos o sino nada.

Impresionante macho.

Además, ¿en serio os pensáis que el Lobo no sufre o que no vive austeramente? Él podría vivir muchísimo mejor de lo que vive pero no quiere. Eso os jode ¿eh? Os escuece ¿no?

Precisamente el Lobo es un tipo que vive austeramente y que no vive con lujos ni mierdas.


----------



## OYeah (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Qué pasa, ¿que esto se ha convertido un "a ver quién la tiene más grande"? ¿Quieres un pin? ¿Acaso eso hace que su discurso pierda valor?
> 
> No paráis de ver la paja en el ojo ajeno, si os escuece este tío y lo que dice será por algo.
> Además, a mí qué me cuentas, yo sé lo que he vivido yo y no tengo por qué andar contándolo en un foro de niñatos, y si queréis conocer más al Lobo haceros con su número. Él no os ha hecho nada, vive como le sale del orto y simplemente se queja y denuncia este putrefacto mundo y esta putrefacta sociedad como haría cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente. Pero no sé por qué cojones alguien tiene que abrir un hilo tan decadente y de parvulario como éste.
> ...




Mira, HIJO DE PUTA: eres argentino por las veces que se te ha escapado lo de "orto", y yo ahora mismo no pienso más que en veros a todos volando de una patada de vuelta a vuestra letrinoamérica. 

Si encima vienes a este pais a dar por culo y consejos de mierda animando a un enfermo mental que sobrevive gracias a los impuestos que pagamos todos los que trabajamos, ME CAGO EN LA RECONCHA DE TU REPUTISIMA HERMANA. 

¿Te ha quedado claro, boludo? Largo del pais.

Y llévate de vuelta a Echenique.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Mira, HIJO DE PUTA: eres argentino por las veces que se te ha escapado lo de "orto", y yo ahora mismo no pienso más que en veros a todos volando de una patada de vuelta a vuestra letrinoamérica.
> 
> Si encima vienes a este pais a dar por culo y consejos de mierda animando a un enfermo mental que sobrevive gracias a los impuestos que pagamos todos los que trabajamos, ME CAGO EN LA RECONCHA DE TU REPUTISIMA HERMANA.
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA ahora resulta que soy argentino, me descojono. Gracias por hacerme reír de esta forma xD 

A ver, en qué quedamos, ¿soy el Lobo? ¿Soy un pobre argentino?  

Relájate un poco Ouuuyeah, que se te ve tenso. ¿Te da por culo tu jefe o algo? Si es así hay grupos de apoyo. También puedes denunciarlo, o dejar de pagar impuestos e irte a vivir a un coche y abrirte un canal de Telegram denunciando este injusto mundo.

Posibilidades hay muchas, pero relájate hombre, que el insulto y el odio no es la solución


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Conozco a muchos disidentes realmente currándose el cobre en caravanas aquí en UK, con nieve afuera. Una caravana, no autocaravana, que apenas cuestan tres mil libras de segunda mano. Muchos.
> 
> Con las pelotas de caballo y sin llorarle a nadie ni quejarse a nadie ni molestar a nadie de un puto McDonalds. Es más, disfrutando de no trabajar para otros, se montan sus historias con chapuzas DIY, ayudando por aqui o por allá, online, etc...
> 
> Este tipo es un desgraciado victimista que lo sabe y lo trata de ocultar a sí mismo con Orgullo, un orgullo que le va a llevar a eso, ser comido por las ratas por semanas en algún monte dentro de ése famoso coche de los cojones. Y casas con chimenea hay a cientos en España, abandonadas, y nadie le diría nada por entrar ahí a adecentarlas. Lo quiere todo hecho el hijo de puta.



¿Te ha hecho algo el Lobo? Porque parece que sí. 
¿Te lo encontraste un día haciendo dominadas y tu complejo de inferioridad se apoderó de ti por ser un pobre mierdas? Cuéntanos, desahógate.

Lo gracioso es que ni vives en España macho, y rajas de quien critica este país y este mundo como debe ser. Algo te escuece de lo que dice, sino no estarías invirtiendo tu valioso tiempo en este hilo. Además, insisto en que el Lobo no os ha hecho nada a ninguno de vosotros. Es curioso por qué tanta insistencia sobre su persona, parece que salen las ratas a la superficie. Jajaja


----------



## OYeah (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Te ha hecho algo el Lobo? Porque parece que sí.
> ¿Te lo encontraste un día haciendo dominadas y tu complejo de inferioridad se apoderó de ti por ser un pobre mierdas? Cuéntanos, desahógate.
> 
> Lo gracioso es que ni vives en España macho, y rajas de quien critica este país y este mundo como debe ser. Algo te escuece de lo que dice, sino no estarías invirtiendo tu valioso tiempo en este hilo. Además, insisto en que el Lobo no os ha hecho nada a ninguno de vosotros. Es curioso por qué tanta insistencia sobre su persona, parece que salen las ratas a la superficie. Jajaja



????

Evidentemente eres el Lobo u homosexual. Lo de las dominadas no lo entiendo. No me pone un tio haciendo dominadas, ni me interesa eso lo más minimo. De hecho su obsesión por su cuerpo es síntoma de su enfermedad.

Es evidente que eres maricón. O eres él. No hay otra.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ????
> 
> Evidentemente eres el Lobo u homosexual. Lo de las dominadas no lo entiendo. No me pone un tio haciendo dominadas, ni me interesa eso lo más minimo. De hecho su obsesión por su cuerpo es síntoma de su enfermedad.
> 
> Es evidente que eres maricón. O eres él. No hay otra.



Error. No has acertado ninguna. El maricón pareces tú. Esfuérzate un poco anda. 

Sigues sin decirme qué te ha hecho a ti el Lobo, por qué te molesta y te escuece tanto. Jojojo

Tienes pinta de ser el típico subnormal que todavía se cree que votando a algún partido o montando un partido se puede cambiar algo.

Pareces nuevo. 

***Ahora habrá quien diga que porque puse "jojojo" soy el Lobo.


Me estoy partiendo el ojete con todos vosotros


----------



## proctalgiafugax (3 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Es evidente que eres maricón.



Seguro, y no lo sabe. Un zumbao, que ha estado 27 páginas, lloriqueando por el lobito, contestando sin parar, ha dedicado todo el Sábado a ello, no es normal, a menos que sea familia, o se la han chupado en el coche. Todo el puto Sábado, es demencial.
Qué nos importa a nosotros las dominadas que no somos gays, esa admiración ráscala chaval, que esconde mucho homo oculto.


----------



## Charles B. (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Juan es el tipo más íntegro y con más cojones que conozco, y en este foro hay unos cuantos niñatos que se dedican a reirse de él o a decir que está loco. Deberíais conocerlo antes de hablar.
> 
> Simplemente busca un sitio tranquilo en el que estar alejado de esta cada día más enfermiza sociedad. Estos hilos son patéticos propios de niñatos aburridos, y ya van unos cuantos que veo así por eso comento. Espabilad.
> 
> Y si queréis ser personas dignas aislaros de esta putrefacta sociedad. Vivir en soledad es sinónimo de buena salud mental y espiritual en estos tiempos que corren.



A mí lo que me parece triste es reírse de una persona con evidente trastorno mental como es nuestro lobezno. Los que le dais crédito y divinizáis sois más dañinos para él que cualquier chanza.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> A mí lo que me parece triste es reírse de una persona con evidente trastorno mental como es nuestro lobezno. Los que le dais crédito y divinizáis sois más dañinos para él que cualquier chanza.



¿Quién lo diviniza? Yo ya dije que no tengo ningún líder ni me caso con nadie.

Eso que dices es relativo, si denunciar este mundo putrefacto es ser un trastornado mental, pues entonces sí. Pero igual para otros el trastornado mental puedes ser tú. Quién sabe.

Desde luego lo que dice, es bien acertado. Tampoco es nada que muchos no sepamos ya. Otros quizá lo escuchen, no sepan realmente de qué va la película y claro, la disonancia cognitiva les golpea en la cara. Hay de todo en este mundo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Dic 2022)

Vaya repaso de @Kiedis_09 a todos los funcivagos sistémicos hedonistas que financian a menas .


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

proctalgiafugax dijo:


> Seguro, y no lo sabe. Un zumbao, que ha estado 27 páginas, lloriqueando por el lobito, contestando sin parar, ha dedicado todo el Sábado a ello, no es normal, a menos que sea familia, o se la han chupado en el coche. Todo el puto Sábado, es demencial.
> Qué nos importa a nosotros las dominadas que no somos gays, esa admiración ráscala chaval, que esconde mucho homo oculto.



A ver, aclaraos. ¿Soy argentino, homosexual, el Lobo? Se pone interesante la cosa.

Aquí nadie lloriquea por el lobito, más bien me he estado riendo de unos cuantos que venís aquí a llorar, quejaros y reiros de un tipo que no os ha hecho nada. Aunque empiezo a pensar que algún día os dio por detrás o algo así.  

Responder a cuatro mierdas como vosotros lo hago en dos minutos, no os he dedicado el sábado en absoluto. Aunque veo que tenéis algún tipo de complejo de inferioridad por eso no paráis de rajar y soltar bilis en este hilo. Vuestra vida sí que es triste.

No sé, "chaval", pero seguís sin decir qué es lo que tanto os jode de el Lobo como para estar aquí perdiendo vuestro tan valioso tiempo y haciendo que me descojone de vosotros.


----------



## proctalgiafugax (3 Dic 2022)

Te cuento lo que va a pasar. Paja nocturna, viendo videos de lobo, salpicando la pantalla. Domingo por la mañana, levantarte, conectarte ansioso, sin desayunar, para ver las nuevas respuestas y defender a tu gurú y amante secreto. Y pasar así cada día de la semana, el que decía que iba a poner el hilo a ignorados, de las lagrimitas que le provocaba.
Los mierdas son tu puta madre y padre por haber parido un hijo maricón sin personalidad y llorón.


----------



## el ganador (3 Dic 2022)

Aprovecho para decir que a mí lo que no me gustó de él es cuando un día le pararon en un control los polis no hace mucho, y como no le pillaron con nada empezó a reirles la gracia, y que si hacen su trabajo y que si ellos no son mala gente y defenderles tal y tal. Sí le hubieran jodido por el motivo más mínimo como a tantos otros no hubiera dicho lo mismo. Qué pasa, que tan listo que es no sé da cuenta de que son los perros del sistema?
A los médicos y sanitarios los pone a caído, y a estos los defiende?
Sinceramente, a mí se me cayó un mito (es un decir, pero le decepción fue mayúscula). 
No digo más que hasta he llegado a pensar que podía ser un secreta infiltrado de esos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> A ver, aclaraos. ¿Soy argentino, homosexual, el Lobo? Se pone interesante la cosa.
> 
> Aquí nadie lloriquea por el lobito, más bien me he estado riendo de unos cuantos que venís aquí a llorar, quejaros y reiros de un tipo que no os ha hecho nada. Aunque empiezo a pensar que algún día os dio por detrás o algo así.
> 
> ...



¿Eres homosexual? Te sientes atraído por "Juán"?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Vaya repaso de @Kiedis_09 a todos los funcivagos sistémicos hedonistas que financian a menas .



Te gustaría que el Lobo Estepario te enculase, verdad?


----------



## Charles B. (3 Dic 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Ya le gustaría a muchos de 30 estar como el Lobo.



¿Avejentados prematuramente?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Dic 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Ya le gustaría a muchos de 30 estar como el Lobo.



El lobo está muy muy muy envejecido.


----------



## Charles B. (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> jajajaja sois tan patéticos tío, que os debéis de pensar que Juan entra aquí a leeros o algo, o que yo soy él, me descojono en vuestra puta cara



Tú te lo follas, ¿verdad? Venga, no seas tímido y cuéntanos por qué amas tanto a un pobre diablo evidentemente perturbado.


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Dic 2022)

Aquí hay mucho troll funcivago del estado pagado para difamar al lobo estepario . Cuidado. Siempre son los mismos .


----------



## Charles B. (3 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Siempre están los mismos foreros en los hilos del lobo metiéndose con el . Que raro



Probablemente sea una conspiración judeomasónica iluminati con reverberaciones comunistoides, la Ordo Templi Orientis y algún alien suelto.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Otro subnormal que se cree que soy él, la verdad es que tontos hay a patadas en este foro. Venga, vete a otro hilo a lamerle el culo al sistema que tanto adoras, imbécil.
> 
> Y si quieres decirle algo consigue su número, yo ni soy él ni vivo en un coche, pringao





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿En qué la está cagando? ¿Quién eres tú para decir cómo tiene que vivir? E insisto en que ni soy él, ni tengo por qué defenderle, me la suda.
> 
> Lo que me toca los cojones es ver hilos como este criticando a una persona que vive como le da la puta gana, que no os pide nada, y que raja de esta enfermiza y distópica sociedad con toda la puta razón del mundo.
> 
> Seguid remando y alimentando el sistema, venga. Y llorad cuando tengáis que pagar impuestos y seguid qejándoos en este foro, claro que sí. Sois patéticos.



Eres un cero a la izquierda que no puede desarrollar ningún tipo de empleo. Nadie te va a contratar en tu puta vida porque le arruinas. Y te escudas en que si el sistema esto… lo otro… pero la realidad es que no vales ni para tomar por el culo.

El sistema al que es útil y destaca le premia. Yo de hotel de 4 estrellas y la cuenta corriente llena.

El día que tenga que dormir en el coche en invierno me pego un tiro


----------



## Charles B. (3 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> En este hilo se ve la crueldad y la maldad de los remeros del sistema contra el gran lobo estepario . A seguir trabajando para los menas desgraciados jajaja hijos de puta. Voy a cotizar mañana . Fuego y destrucción



Tú no has cotizado en tu puta vida, payaso.


----------



## Charles B. (3 Dic 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> Mucho criticar a este tío, pero si todos hiciésemos como él, aquí no habría millones de moros parasitándonos para que el próximo Martes puedan salir en masa a prender fuego a las calles y a lucir la bandera de su asqueroso país en suelo español. Ni por supuesto todos estos chiringuitos de mierda que tenemos.



Al contrario. Si todos hiciéramos lo que él, pasarnos el día tocándonos los cojones y conduciendo el cochecito, la morisma lo tendría mucho más fácil todavía.


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Tü no has cotizado en tu puta vida, payaso.



Venga a remar para los menas pringao jaja


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Dic 2022)

En este hilo están todos los títeres del estado . Mucho funcivago edonista.


----------



## Gorrino (3 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Te gustaría que el Lobo Estepario te enculase, verdad?



Muy bueno, jum, jum...


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> ¿Eres homosexual? Te sientes atraído por "Juán"?





DigitalMarketer dijo:


> ¿Eres homosexual? Te sientes atraído por "Juán"?



¿Pero yo no era Juan? Aclaraos.


----------



## Charles B. (3 Dic 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1280408
> 
> UN pichabrava



Más bien el clásico patapollo con el tren superior deformado a base de esteroides.


----------



## Charles B. (3 Dic 2022)

soldadodedios dijo:


> Lobo Estepario - DIABLESAS DEL SISTEMA La Matriz Loca-Maciza
> 
> 
> Lobo Estepario - DIABLESAS DEL SISTEMA La Matriz Loca-Maciza El extraño comportamiento de bellas sistémicas, ninfas y gallos transhumanos deleznables y demás bicherío urbanita.
> ...



Como dije en otro hilo, un tipo que se comporta como una mujer histérica al volante no está en condiciones de conducir, pues es un peligro para él y para el resto de los conductores.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Tú te lo follas, ¿verdad? Venga, no seas tímido y cuéntanos por qué amas tanto a un pobre diablo evidentemente perturbado.



Joder, solo sabéis sacar el tema de follar, no estaréis necesitados, ¿no? Tiene toda la pinta.

Yo no tengo ningún líder, en cambio vosotros seguís sin responder por qué la necesidad de crear estos hilos y soltar bilis hacia alguien que no os ha hecho nada.


----------



## Charles B. (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Quién lo diviniza? Yo ya dije que no tengo ningún líder ni me caso con nadie.
> 
> Eso que dices es relativo, si denunciar este mundo putrefacto es ser un trastornado mental, pues entonces sí. Pero igual para otros el trastornado mental puedes ser tú. Quién sabe.
> 
> Desde luego lo que dice, es bien acertado. Tampoco es nada que muchos no sepamos ya. Otros quizá lo escuchen, no sepan realmente de qué va la película y claro, la disonancia cognitiva les golpea en la cara. Hay de todo en este mundo.



Pero léete, tío. Hablas como un adepto de cualquier secta. Empiezo a creer que o eres él o tienes los mismos problemas mentales que él. En sus vídeos más recientes sólo hay complejo de culpa, manía persecutoria y un sinfín de paranoias magufas sacadas de los peores estercoleros de internet. Y te lo dice alguien que, además de no estar inoculado, nadie le ha metido un palo por la nariz en estos últimos 3 años. Tienes un problema serio.


----------



## Charles B. (3 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Vaya repaso de @Kiedis_09 a todos los funcivagos sistémicos hedonistas que financian a menas .



Comentarios como este te retratan como el retrasado mental profundo que eres.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> Eres un cero a la izquierda que no puede desarrollar ningún tipo de empleo. Nadie te va a contratar en tu puta vida porque le arruinas. Y te escudas en que si el sistema esto… lo otro… pero la realidad es que no vales ni para tomar por el culo.
> 
> El sistema al que es útil y destaca le premia. Yo de hotel de 4 estrellas y la cuenta corriente llena.
> 
> El día que tenga que dormir en el coche en invierno me pego un tiro



A nadie le importa tu mierda de vida, Vicente Antón.
¿Y te apodas "freeman"? Sois ridiculísimos.

Eres el perfecto esclavo, de esos que se autoesclavizan, ¿sabes? Y hablan de su mierda de vida con orgullo. 

Yo no me escudo en nada, yo denuncio un sistema satánico y corrupto, como debería hacer cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente.

Tú todavía estas en la fase de ser un borrego sistémico con una disonancia cognitiva de caballo, pero tranquilo, de todo se sale.

Por cierto, no escupas para arriba...


----------



## burbucoches (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> A nadie le importa tu mierda de vida, Vicente Antón.
> ¿Y te apodas "freeman"? Sois ridiculísimos.
> 
> Eres el perfecto esclavo, de esos que se autoesclavizan, ¿sabes? Y hablan de su mierda de vida con orgullo.
> ...



Dime algo anda, que piensas de los personajes y las vocecillas que se inventa tu maestro Lobo Estepario


----------



## Charles B. (3 Dic 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Venga a remar para los menas pringao jaja



El caso es que dejé de remar hace tiempo porque puedo permitírmelo, cosa que tarados y muertos de hambre como tú y tu lobezno no verán en su puta vida. 

Puedes seguir felando a tu líder, so tonto.


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Comentarios como este te retratan como el retrasado mental profundo que eres.



A seguir madrugando y remando para los menas . Eres súper inteligente


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Pero léete, tío. Hablas como un adepto de cualquier secta. Empiezo a creer que o eres él o tienes los mismos problemas mentales que él. En sus vídeos más recientes sólo hay complejo de culpa, manía persecutoria y un sinfín de paranoias magufas sacadas de los peores estercoleros de internet. Y te lo dice alguien que, además de no estar inoculado, nadie le ha metido un palo por la nariz en estos últimos 3 años. Tienes un problema serio.



Creo que el que se debe leer a sí mismo eres tú. Si te parece que hablo como un adepto a una secta, simplemente por denunciar este sistema, el que tiene un grave problema eres tú, no yo.

Yo no me caso con nadie, ¿entendéis? Simplemente llevo viendo desde hace tiempo unos cuantos hilos de niñatos metiéndose con él, cuando es un tipo que vive como quiere sin hacer daño a nadie, y él sabrá muy bien lo que hace. Creo que si leyese vuestros comentarios se partiría el ojete de lo ridículos que sois.

Fíjate si sois ridículos que hasta yo os genero la duda de si soy él. Impresionante. Luego los conspiranoicos somos nosotros.

Además, no me dice nada alguien que no se ha pinchado ni se ha metido palitos por la nariz. Conozco muchos no vacunados que se van de "despiertos" y no se puto enteran de nada.

Los que tenéis un problema serio sois los que abrís o comentáis hilos de mierda como este rajando de ese hombre que no os ha hecho nada, insisto, nada. Tiene un canal de Telegram donde expone su forma de ver el mundo, en mi opinión, muy acertada, y punto. Luego cada uno que viva como le salga del orto, o del ojete, o como le queráis llamar. Yo tengo calefacción en mi casa, no me iría a vivir a un coche ni nadie está diciendo que haya que irse a vivir a un puto coche, cojones.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (3 Dic 2022)

Que no hace daño a nadie con su estilo de vida, ok, si sus padres quieren mantenerlo y a él le vale allá ellos con sus cosas de familia.

Pero macho, eso de que no se puede criticar lo que dice o hace un tío que se expone de manera constante, sistemática y voluntaria en las redes, pues no. Es como no poder pitar al árbitro en el fútbol, o como no poder poner una crítica dura en FilmAffinity para que no se ofenda el director. Si tanto le duele, puede tener el mismo estilo de vida que ahora pero sin grabarse.

Dicho sin ninguna inquina hacia él.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Dime algo anda, que piensas de los personajes y las vocecillas que se inventa tu maestro Lobo Estepario



El nivel de tus mensajes no es digno de respuesta alguna. Ya me has dejado bien claro que eres un borrego sistémico que solo sabe atacar a quien no le lame el culo. No va conmigo esto. Cuando quieras argumentar algo de forma coherente y dejar de escribir pendejadas entonces te prestaré atención.


----------



## F650 (3 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Pero léete, tío. Hablas como un adepto de cualquier secta. Empiezo a creer que o eres él o tienes los mismos problemas mentales que él. En sus vídeos más recientes sólo hay complejo de culpa, manía persecutoria y un sinfín de paranoias magufas sacadas de los peores estercoleros de internet. Y te lo dice alguien que, además de no estar inoculado, nadie le ha metido un palo por la nariz en estos últimos 3 años. Tienes un problema serio.



Tampoco te flipes, habla como alguien que simpatiza con sus ideas.

Que algunos parecéis gilipollas y lo digo por ti ahora mismo


----------



## SOY (3 Dic 2022)

Creo que al lobo estepario se le está yendo la olla. En el último vídeo que ha colgado en su canal Telegram se dedica a insultar a un niño que aparece en un cartel de publicidad.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> El nivel de tus mensajes no es digno de respuesta alguna. Ya me has dejado bien claro que eres un borrego sistémico que solo sabe atacar a quien no le lame el culo. No va conmigo esto. Cuando quieras argumentar algo de forma coherente y dejar de escribir pendejadas entonces te prestaré atención.



¿Pendejadas?
Eres un puto sudaca o que?
Repito la pregunta:
Dime algo anda, que piensas de los personajes y las vocecillas que se inventa tu maestro Lobo Estepario


----------



## SOY (3 Dic 2022)

Cuando tiene razón, tiene razón, y entiendo que se queje de los niños ruidosos y maleducados, pero insultar a un niño, que no llega ni a los 10 años, por aparecer en un cartel publicitario. No tiene razón. Insulta a los padres, si quieres, o a los responsables del anuncio, pero no al niño. El lobo trata mejor a los perros que a los niños. Follaperrismo... mala señal.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

Nadie es perfecto. Yo no sigo a nadie, no tengo ningún líder, de eso se trata. Coger información de aquí, de allá, leer mucho, escuchar, observar, analizar, saber discernir y filtrar. Al final hemos venido aquí a liberarnos de nuestros demonios y conocernos a nosotros mismos. El cambio empieza en uno mismo. Hay que desprenderse de ideologías y trascender todo eso que lo único que hace es dividirnos, en vez de estar unidos para acabar con la élite sionista. El Lobo no tiene canal de youtube, tiene solo de telegram. Y yo tampoco estoy 100% de acuerdo con él ni con nadie, insisto en que no tengo líderes.

Entré a comentar este hilo porque repito, ya llevo visto unos cuantos así, de niñatos que no hacen otra cosa que reirse de él.

Cosa muy diferente es dialogar u opinar como estamos haciendo ahora tú y yo, sin insultar, ridiculizar o desprender odio hacia alguien que no ha hecho daño a nadie.

Yo comparto la visión del Lobo en general, de este mundo, porque es totalmente satánico y perverso, y como puse en un comentario más atrás mencionando un párrafo muy acertado que vi en otro hilo, cualquier persona en su sano juicio debería de forma natural aislarse poco a poco de esta enfermiza sociedad. Esto no es imponer nada a nadie, esto es lo que veo que va haciendo la gente sensata de forma natural.

E insisto que no hay que llegar al punto de irse a vivir a un coche, eso allá cada uno. Ahora el Lobo está en ese período de renegar de todo, como os digo, esto es un viaje muy jevi, el conocerse a sí mismo. Hay que respetar más y empezar a dejar de ver la paja en el ojo ajeno, y empezar a verla en el propio. Esto no lo digo por ti, sino por los comentarios que leo.


----------



## Tercios (3 Dic 2022)

Rispect the wolfy. Nobody fucks with the wolfy.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (3 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> ¿Pendejadas?
> Eres un puto sudaca o que?
> Repito la pregunta:
> Dime algo anda, que piensas de los personajes y las vocecillas que se inventa tu maestro Lobo Estepario



Me encanta desconcertaros de esta forma. Iré usando diferentes palabras para que me vayáis atribuyendo los personajes que consideréis. Jojojo

Pues opino que sería un actor de doblaje cojonudo, y él también lo sabe, y todos lo sabéis.

Maestro mío no es nada ni nadie más que mi propia experiencia en este mundo, pero parece que tú te tienes al Lobo más visto que yo, fíjate.

Sigues haciendo el ridículo, Digital McMierder.


----------



## keler (4 Dic 2022)

Muy interesante este hilo con las respuestas del Lobo incluidas. Lobo ponte a trabajarrrrrr y remarrrrrrrr y deja de casapapiarrrrrrrrr


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 Dic 2022)

En Zamora ayudó a un señor mayor que iba con un andador a hacerse paso entre un montón de gente que no le hacia ni puto caso...pero luego se dió cueta como esa gente, de provincias, agradeció el detalle.

En León estuvo con un señor en silla de ruedas, hablando durante 45 minutos. Ese señor es invisible para el resto de los mortales. No increpó en el Mcdonals a la chica encargada, sino que intento indagar quien era el responsable, el gerente, luego el supervisor de área....lógicamente inaccesibles para él...pero dijo que le chica era muy amable.

¿alguno de vosotros pierde su tiempo en hablar con gente mayor inválida invisible a la sociedad? Solo Lobo.

Estuvo pagando 18 euros la noche para pernoctar en un parking, y por meterse al baño a cargar la batería un mamón hizo poner un candado al baño que tenía enchufe.

Ha pasado unos días malos porque se quedó de un día para otro sin casa, por defender a un gatito que no hacía ningún mal a nadie.Ha estado 10 dias jodidos, pero ya se ha recuperado, Ha bajado más al sur, ha visto el sol, y vuelve estar alegre. No necesita nada.

Es antisistema, pero no un anticapitalista jipy que solo piensan en el dinero, Defiende la cosmovision del cristianismo viejo comunitario.

Yo intenté replicar su modus viviendi, con una furgoneta cutre sin camperizar y con ahorros por si había problemas. Es muy duro. Levantarte a mear a las 3 de la mañana y que no te vean, el frío que se te mete a los huesos ya que tienes que apagar la calefacción del coche. Tuve que cagar en bolsas de basura y a escondidas tirarlo a un container de noche sin que me vean.

Solamente el moverte dentro del coche para vestirte , el frio, el estar andando, te curte. buscar sitios para beber agua de manantial...las duras noches en las que no te duermes y se te acaba la bateria del movil y ya no sabes qué hacer. 

Bibliotecas públicas a la que a la bibliotecaría le jode que estés porque no te conoce, pisicinas del ayuntamiento, aparcar a escondidas aunque solo hagas pernocta. Te desvelas a las 5 y no sabes que hacer hasta que abren un sitio para tomar café. 
Gente a la que le jode que este dentro del coche...en Mieres un puto viejo le jodía que estuviese comiendo un aguacate y unos pepinillos en el asiento de alante de las 15.30.

Es un superviviente nato. Hay que tener mucha fortaleza, pasar dias y dias sin hablar con nadie en ningun sitio. excursiones aleatorias tu solo.

Un grande, un cristiano viejo: *EL ANSIA DE LIBERTAD DE UN HOMBRE, uno de los últimos hombres libres de España.*


----------



## MOCHIL0 (4 Dic 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> En Zamora ayudó a un señor mayor que iba con un andador a hacerse paso entre un montón de gente que no le hacia ni puto caso...pero luego se dió cueta como esa gente, de provincias, agradeció el detalle.
> 
> En León estuvo con un señor en silla de ruedas, hablando durante 45 minutos. Ese señor es invisible para el resto de los mortales. No increpó en el Mcdonals a la chica encargada, sino que intento indagar quien era el responsable, el gerente, luego el supervisor de área....lógicamente inaccesibles para él...pero dijo que le chica era muy amable.
> 
> ...



"Intenté replicar su modus vivendi. Es muy duro, levantarte a las 3 de la mañana a mear y que no te vean"
"se acaba la batería del móvil y no sabes qué hacer" 

Impresionante. Durísimo. No sois más gilipollas porque no entrenáis


----------



## Galvani (4 Dic 2022)

MOCHIL0 dijo:


> "Intenté replicar su modus vivendi. Es muy duro, levantarte a las 3 de la mañana a mear y que no te vean"
> "se acaba la batería del móvil y no sabes qué hacer"
> 
> Impresionante. Durísimo. No sois más gilipollas porque no entrenáis



A estos les metía yo a trabajar en la típica empresa llena de alimañas a ver si estaban de vicio.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> A estos les metía yo a trabajar en la típica empresa llena de alimañas a ver si estaban de vicio.



Hombre que curro y eso, fue un mes y pico en el coche. Me ahorre cientos de eyuros en hostales y tienes aventuras todos los díAs. Es divertido también, CON SUS PARTES DURAS. Los que sois unas mariconas de metro y oficina no teneis huevos de hacerlo, ...por muy guapos que vayais a trabajar....a ver si un conocido os va a ver y se rie e la cena de la empresa.

Intentadlo. Se pilla mejor forma y es sano, pero tiene su dureza. Me bañé en un bevedero de vacas de agua de manantial escondido entre los bosques del Pirineo. Si os pensaisque somos jipis no teneis ni idea, Anda, a chupar el culo a la charo de RRhh y a recibir felicitaciones y palmaditas en la espalda de algun compi . Payasos, de tan integrados que estais, el sistema se rie de vosotos.

Es muy difícil llevar su vida, no hay eggs ni de intentarlo.

VIVA EL LOBO MANQUE PIERDA.


----------



## Galvani (4 Dic 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Hombre que curro y eso, fue un mes y pico en el coche. Me ahorre cientos de eyuros en hostales y tienes aventuras todos los díAs. Es divertido también, CON SUS PARTES DURAS. Los que sois unas mariconas de metro y oficina no teneis huevos de hacerlo, ...por muy guapos que vayais a trabajar....a ver si un conocido os va a ver y se rie e la cena de la empresa.
> 
> Intentadlo. Se pilla mejor forma y es sano, pero tiene su dureza. Me bañé en un bevedero de vacas de agua de manantial escondido entre los bosques del Pirineo. Si os pensaisque somos jipis no teneis ni idea, Anda, a chupar el culo a la charo de RRhh y a recibir felicitaciones y palmaditas en la espalda de algun compi . Payasos, de tan integrados que estais, el sistema se rie de vosotos.
> 
> ...



Puto ridículo de mierda, yo he estado en oficinas y ahora visto mono. Metro porque tengo la desgracia de tener que cogerlo. Si te crees que soy un pelota es que eres muy tonto. Sois tan tontos que creeis que es un héroe el tipo ese.

Lo primero para ser un antisistema es no recibir ayuda de fuera y este tipo la tiene. ¿Que la gente es mierda y el mundo es mierda? SI, pero ese no aguanta nada y los demás si. Claro que es duro vivir en un coche y estar por ahí solo. Pero trabajo no busca eh. Y otra cosa, no me insultes gratuitamente basura.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Puto ridículo de mierda, yo he estado en oficinas y ahora visto mono. Metro porque tengo la desgracia de tener que cogerlo. Si te crees que soy un pelota es que eres muy tonto. Sois tan tontos que creeis que es un héroe el tipo ese.
> 
> Lo primero para ser un antisistema es no recibir ayuda de fuera y este tipo la tiene. ¿Que la gente es mierda y el mundo es mierda? SI, pero ese no aguanta nada y los demás si. Claro que es duro vivir en un coche y estar por ahí solo. Pero trabajo no busca eh. Y otra cosa, no me insultes gratuitamente basura.




Está claro que Lobo levanta envidias..que un pobre diablo que justo le va para subsistir levante envidias y odios es sintomático. La libertd es un valor incalculable. solo la gente de Aragón, Navarra y zonas de Castilla cercanas (Soria etc), reconocemos el valor de la libertad y la humildad, la palabra , el honor , la falta de prepotencia y la cortesía. Los demás a tragar.

Echale dos cojones, pillate un coche, unos ahorros y a disfrutar de tu lbertad. No hace falta un voto de pobreza. Miedo a la libertad lo llaman.

Disfutad de vuestros trabajos...Lobo en 2 semanas se estará bañando en el mar. ...y nos deleitará con sus reflexiones.


----------



## Tercios (4 Dic 2022)

Crowdfunding para una camper y que Lobo sea el anacoreta profeta premium del aPacolipsis que se merece.

Haciendo series like crazy en el techo de la furgo como teen wolf con la furia de Alex Jones después de apretarse un bote de sus suplementos.


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (4 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Precisamente él no quiere que lo invites a tu casa, quiere estar solo. Sube vídeos diciendo verdades incómodas pero claro, es mejor seguir mirando a otro lado.
> 
> Y no, no soy él ni tiene multicuentas. Dejaos de soplapolleces y espabilad.



Que te vayas a tomar por culo, subnormal. Si quieres estar solo, no des más la brasa con tus vídeos de mierda. Ah, tampoco vayas mendigando dinerito para vivir sin dar ni golpe, VIVIDOR.


----------



## OYeah (4 Dic 2022)

el Levante hemos


cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Está claro que Lobo levanta envidias..que un pobre diablo que justo le va para subsistir levante envidias y odios es sintomático. La libertd es un valor incalculable. solo la gente de Aragón, Navarra y zonas de Castilla cercanas (Soria etc), reconocemos el valor de la libertad y la humildad, la palabra , el honor , la falta de prepotencia y la cortesía. Los demás a tragar.
> 
> Echale dos cojones, pillate un coche, unos ahorros y a disfrutar de tu lbertad. No hace falta un voto de pobreza. Miedo a la libertad lo llaman.
> 
> Disfutad de vuestros trabajos...Lobo en 2 semanas se estará bañando en el mar. ...y nos deleitará con sus reflexiones.




Deja de decir capulladas, que muchos del Levante hemos hecho lo que tú por años, atontao, que es que os faltan unos cuantos veranos a todos los que seguis a semejante esperpento de personaje.

Ahora, eso pasa por no darle un par de buenas hostias, pero de las buenas, que le quiten la tonteria de encima, a él y a vosotros.


Me ha jodido que el tio mierda que vive de nuestros impuestos haya ido a molestar a la pobre encargadilla del McDonalds porque como muy bien ha dicho un forero en un mensaje sublime "sintió que perdía la sensación térmica de comfort y los niños con sus chillidos le importunaban".

Estoy yo ahi de encargado (lo soy) y le agarro de las trenzas y lo saco de tal manera que no vuelve a pisar el local en su vida. Las lupas volando.


----------



## EGO (4 Dic 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


>



Guerra,si...pero desde la retaguardia como ideologo,que las trincheras hieden a muerte.

Ya vereis como este tio se lo monta para no pegar un tiro con la excusa del ojo ese que tiene a la _virule._


----------



## burbucoches (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Guerra,si...pero desde la retaguardia como ideologo,que las trincheras hieden a muerte.
> 
> Ya vereis como este tio se lo monta para no pegar un tiro con la excusa del ojo ese que tiene a la _virule._



Q ideologo si es UN jipi charlatan. La Unica guerra es la q tiene este es en su casa para gorrear y sangrar a sus parientes cercanos


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> Que te vayas a tomar por culo, subnormal. Si quieres estar solo, no des más la brasa con tus vídeos de mierda. Ah, tampoco vayas mendigando dinerito para vivir sin dar ni golpe, VIVIDOR.



Es impresionante lo que os he llegado a confundir, que os pensáis que soy él.  

Sois muy facilmente manipulables.

Ya me están mencionando en hilos como si yo fuese él, no sabía que había tanto subnormal en este foro.

Vives con odio, solo sabéis soltar bilis, tú y tus amiguitos con algún tipo de complejo de inferioridad que venís aquí en equipo a rajar y daros likes entre vosotros.

Lo mejor de todo es que os tengo totalmente confundidos. No sabéis si soy el Lobo, un argentino, un sudaka, un homosecsual...jojojo

Además, respecto a lo que hace el Lobo, ¿por qué te afecta tanto lo que haga? Cuéntame, contadme, desahogaos. ¿Qué os ha hecho?

¿Dónde mendiga el Lobo dinerito? ¿Te ha pedido a ti algo acaso? Estáis difamándolo.

Además, si tanto os escuece, ¿por qué no dejáis de seguirle en su canal de Telegram? Desde luego que hay algo de él que os da mucha tirria, sin que él os haya hecho nada, y el que se pica, ajos mastica.

Mucho amargado, mucha rabia mal direccionada, y también mucho borrego sistémico veo por aquí.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> el Levante hemos
> 
> 
> Deja de decir capulladas, que muchos del Levante hemos hecho lo que tú por años, atontao, que es que os faltan unos cuantos veranos a todos los que seguis a semejante esperpento de personaje.
> ...



¿Sabes quién vive realmente de tus impuestos? El Estado.

Pero como todavía estáis en la fase de negación, con esa disonancia cognitiva que os caracteriza a los borregos sistémicos, pues no lo entiendes, " atontao".

Nadie dice que el Lobo sea el líder de nadie, eso os lo inventáis vosotros, que solo sabéis echar bilis sistémica por el teclado.

Pero es curioso que haya bastantes hilos rajando sobre su persona, difamándolo y riéndose de él cuando no os ha hecho nada a ninguno. Se dedica a denunciar este mundo satánico y perverso, y ya está.

¿Te escuece? Es por tu disonancia cognitiva.

Repito: ¿sabes quién realmente vive de vuestros impuestos? El Estado.

Pero no, mejor es arremeter contra quien no os ha hecho nada y os mete el dejo en el ojo con lo que dice.

El que se pica ajos mastica, y dejad de ver la paja en el ojo ajeno y empezad a verla en el propio.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Q ideologo si es UN jipi charlatan. La Unica guerra es la q tiene este es en su casa para gorrear y sangrar a sus parientes cercanos



Error. No es ningún hippie charlatán, es un ser humano que se dedica a denunciar este mundo y esta sociedad satánica. Si vive de sus padres o de alguna herencia es su problema, a ti no te ha hecho nada, parguela.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> el Levante hemos
> 
> 
> Deja de decir capulladas, que muchos del Levante hemos hecho lo que tú por años, atontao, que es que os faltan unos cuantos veranos a todos los que seguis a semejante esperpento de personaje.
> ...



OhYeah, se te ve tenso. Igual hacer unas dominadas para canalizar esa rabia mal direccionada no te vendría mal.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Puto ridículo de mierda, yo he estado en oficinas y ahora visto mono. Metro porque tengo la desgracia de tener que cogerlo. Si te crees que soy un pelota es que eres muy tonto. Sois tan tontos que creeis que es un héroe el tipo ese.
> 
> Lo primero para ser un antisistema es no recibir ayuda de fuera y este tipo la tiene. ¿Que la gente es mierda y el mundo es mierda? SI, pero ese no aguanta nada y los demás si. Claro que es duro vivir en un coche y estar por ahí solo. Pero trabajo no busca eh. Y otra cosa, no me insultes gratuitamente basura.



Error. Nadie cree que es un héroe, simplemente lo dejamos en paz, no como vosotros, borregos sistémicos, que no hacéis más que desprender rabia y odio hacia su persona sin que os haya hecho nada. Mirad en vuestro interior primero a ver si está todo bien.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

No queréis libertad, los que aquí rajáis de ese hombre, porque la libertad conlleva responsabilidad y compromiso, cosa que no estáis dispuestos a asumir. 
Sois los autoesclavos perfectos, que seguís remando pero venís aquí a desahogaros de vuestras miserables vidas arremetiendo contra quien no os ha hecho nada. Si el Lobo vive humildemente del dinero de sus padres, es su santo problema. Diferente sería si viviese a todo trapo entre lujos. No es el caso, por eso os jode. Está más fuerte que todos vosotros los que venís aquí a lloriquear, que estáis calvos y gordos y solo sabéis llorar y comer mierda.

Y no se trata del Lobo, él simplemente es un símbolo de quien lucha por la libertad, se trata de vosotros, los que venís aquí a rajar.

No os centréis tanto en el Lobo sino en vosotros mismos, rascad un poco a ver qué encontráis.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> el Levante hemos
> 
> 
> Deja de decir capulladas, que muchos del Levante hemos hecho lo que tú por años, atontao, que es que os faltan unos cuantos veranos a todos los que seguis a semejante esperpento de personaje.
> ...



Los que solucionais toda a ostias con españoles, que sabes son gente educada, pero os cagais patas abajo con menas y demás gente,

Chulitos españoles que iban de chungos con otros españoles y se cagan con el primer negro. ANDA A TOMAR POR SACO . Enseguida lo solucionas todo a base de ostias: Sargento Arencibia.

EL LEVANTE, PANDA DE BAKALUITIS DESNORTADOS, QUE LO S0LUCIONAN TODO A BASE DE OSTIAS, pero os tienen la zona llena de pagapensiones

La de mierda que os va tocar tragar, chicos trabajadores e integrados. 


ANIMO A LOBO ESTEPARIO, UNO DE LOS MEJORES TELEGRAMEROS DE ESPAÑA.


----------



## OYeah (4 Dic 2022)

Hostia que loco está el Kiedis este...

Salgo de aqui cagando leches. Al ignore. Y no traigaís más al espantapájaros ese del Lobo que no le hacéis ningún favor, se lo come la soledad y las inseguridades, necesita que le digaís que hace bien pasando frio en un coche con los mocos cayendo, es un narciso inseguro y se va acabar tirando por el puente de una autovia, cortadle el rollo. 

O no, haced lo que queráis, sois muy pesados.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Creo que al lobo estepario se le está yendo la olla. En el último vídeo que ha colgado en su canal Telegram se dedica a insultar a un niño que aparece en un cartel de publicidad.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Eso no está bien, ese niño es víctima de sus padres. El Lobo necesita aislarse ahora mismo, irse a una playa, a una casa alejada de la sociedad, y encontrar la paz que tanto necesita.

La sociedad está cada día más enferma, y si eres consciente, lo propio es aislarse o te volverás loco o parte de ella.

Entiendo que no soporta a los niños que no paran de llorar y chillar (con razón, cada vez los hay más y más maleducados), y al ver esa foto seguramente le haya removido por dentro. Pero no está bien, a mi parecer, eso que hizo. Debe alejarse de esta sociedad.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Hostia que loco está el Kiedis este...
> 
> Salgo de aqui cagando leches. Al ignore. Y no traigaís más al espantapájaros ese del Lobo que no le hacéis ningún favor, se lo come la soledad y las inseguridades, necesita que le digaís que hace bien pasando frio en un coche con los mocos cayendo, es un narciso inseguro y se va acabar tirando por el puente de una autovia, cortadle el rollo.
> 
> O no, haced lo que queráis, sois muy pesados.



Pues no sé qué haces por aquí, OhYeah, si tan poco lo soportas. Sigues sin responder, lo único que haces es escapar. Como todos, huís hacia delante en cuanto os dicen algo que os escuece.

Sigue remando.


----------



## EGO (4 Dic 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> En Zamora ayudó a un señor mayor que iba con un andador a hacerse paso entre un montón de gente que no le hacia ni puto caso...pero luego se dió cueta como esa gente, de provincias, agradeció el detalle.
> 
> En León estuvo con un señor en silla de ruedas, hablando durante 45 minutos. Ese señor es invisible para el resto de los mortales. No increpó en el Mcdonals a la chica encargada, sino que intento indagar quien era el responsable, el gerente, luego el supervisor de área....lógicamente inaccesibles para él...pero dijo que le chica era muy amable.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien he estado una temporada en plan rollo camper y para mi no fue NADA DURO.Claro, que no me las pasaba pululando por las ciudades y haciendo el vagabundo en los mcdonalds ni parkings SISTEMICOS.

Compraba comida para 1 semana y me iba a parajes naturales sin gente.Unos libros,una hamaca colgada entre dos arboles,rutas de senderismo,etc...A la semana compraba mas comida y otra vez al lio.He estado durmiendo en Pirineos a -10ºC en mi saco plumas bien agusto para al dia siguiente hacer alguna ruta invernal.

El MOVIL APAGADO porque no tenia cobertura y cuando se hacia oscuro directamente al saco de dormir.¿Que coño haceis intentando llevar la misma vida de borrego si lo molon es precisamente recuperar un poco de vida salvaje?

Mear meas en una botella sin necesidad de salir del saco.Y cagar...pues como no hay nadie lo hacia bien agusto en algunos arbustos cercanos.

Existen baterias externas.por 20 pavos las hay que tienen 2 cargas de movil.Te compras un par de las de 10.000 mA y con eso ya no tienes que estar buscando enchufes unos cuantos dias.

Lobo es un adicto a la vida moderna.Un adicto a la tecnologia.Si le quitas el movil se suicida.

Que se imprima "la sociedad industrial y su futuro" y lo lea cuando se le apague el movil a ver si se le quitan las ganas de volver a encenderlo unos cuantos dias.


----------



## ueee3 (4 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> No necesito que nadie me diga nada, eso para empezar. Tú mismo reconoces que tiene razón, estupendo, ya es un avance. Cómo viva él es su puto problema. ¿Acaso alguien que no madruga o que no aguanta cabronadas no se puede quejar de este mundo satánico? Quizá él eligió vivir austeramente para no tener que aguantar un jefe cabrón, haz tú lo mismo si te parece, pero no nos interesa tu mierda de vida.
> 
> Debes de ser el típico de "yo estoy jodido con mi jefe, madrugo y aguanto cabronadas así que que se jodan los demás también". Si acaso vete a decirle eso a un funcionario que se rasca los cojones o a una influencer de mierda, pero al Lobo tío...tiene huevos el asunto. Me parto el ojete. Cada uno vive y trabaja como puede o quiere y eso no quita valor a las denuncias que hace de este mundo o esta sociedad.
> 
> ...



Te leo a ti y leo a Lobo. No sé si eres hermano Lobo.

No veo muchos vídeos de Lobo porque en cierto modo son droga dura. Y porque le quitaron el canal, qué leches.


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (4 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Es impresionante lo que os he llegado a confundir, que os pensáis que soy él.
> 
> Sois muy facilmente manipulables.
> 
> ...



Mucho amargao  

Lo dice un comepollas de un parásito con menos luces que un barco pirata...


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (4 Dic 2022)

Está en Extremadura y está más feliz que un maricón con lombrices.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> Mucho amargao
> 
> Lo dice un comepollas de un parásito con menos luces que un barco pirata...



Suerte en la vida


----------



## gilmour38 (4 Dic 2022)

Mientras estáis remando, él esta relajado como una lagartija al sol, estirando sus patas de canario y comiendo jamón extremeño. Remar, ben hures.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (4 Dic 2022)

A los funcijetas y vagos que viven de la teta del estado les interesa que sigáis atados al remo para ellos seguir pegándose la vida padre tocáncandose los huevos a dos manos a vuestra costa.


----------



## Chocochomocho (4 Dic 2022)

Que haya gente aún defendiéndolo después de que se sacara a la luz su perfil de TripAdvisor con su antigua novia donde ponía a caldo a cada restaurante al que iba...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Dic 2022)

LOBO ha hecho caso a los comentarios del foros seguramente
y ha hecho lo obvio. bajarse un poco para el sur rollo CACERES donde creo que ha estudiado

lo que me interesa de estas cosas es ver los experimentos que hace cada uno como Ayn Radiano, Lobo Estepeario, etc.
que aprovechan para hacer experimentillos de los cuales podemos coger ideas, y viceversa ( camino de dos vias esas ideas )

lo curioso de esto es como te puedes mazar entrenando un pvto parque  o parques vaya por que es trabajo de una vida

incluso pasando frio por las noches. A mi me da hasta repelus ir a entrenar a la habitacion de enfrente si no pongo la estufa y aun asi esto pelao de frio y pensando que me voy a poner malo asi que no entreno xD

2.0K viewsedited 14:53


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Dic 2022)

Lobo Estepario - Melancólica tarde de domingo, El drama de la gente mayor


Lobo Estepario - Melancólica tarde de domingo, El drama de la gente mayor




odysee.com





Ya se le ve más animado en el último vídeo. Me alegro.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (4 Dic 2022)

Pero por que no te callas hijodelagranputa!?!?!?!!!


Él no siente vergüenza por su situación, él vive acorde a sus principios sin molestar a nadie, simplemente graba vídeos y lo cuenta, a lo que ya salís cuatro borregos sistémicos acomodados a criticar lo que dice porque os mete el dedo en la llaga, y claro, escuece.

Eso último que dices del deporte ya indica definitivamente que eres retrasado mental.
[/QUOTE]


Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Yo no hablo de ti ni de tu vida porque no me interesa, pero criticas a una persona que a ti no te ha hecho nada, simplemente porque habló con una camarera o encargada para mostrarle su disconformidad con la temperatura del local, lo cual es normal, pero nada, tú sigue aplaudiendo con las orejas estas nuevas medidas del gobierno, borrego sistémico. Y no llores anda.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Dónde ves que viva avergonzado de su situación? Concretamente ahora está buscando una casa y mientras tanto se busca la vida y se calienta donde puede, ¿vais a seguir criticando hasta el más mínimo detalle de lo que hace sin tan siquiera conocerlo de nada?
> 
> Que haya ido a un McMierda no quiere decir que haya comido su putrefacta comida. Fue a calentarse y cargar el teléfono. ¿Lo entiendes o te hago un esquema? Y a esa chavala no le hizo pasar ninguna media hora de mierda, fue un momento en el que habló con ella criticándole el tema de la temperatura. ¿O es que ya no se puede abrir la boca en este mundo? Qué asco dais macho. Tragando como auténticos borregos sistémicos. Con una disonancia cognitiva que no sois capaces de gestionar.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Es lo que tiene conocer a una persona, que despejas dudas. Espabilao. Además yo siempre hablé de él con mucha prudencia y siempre dije que tiene mucha razón en el mensaje que transmite, que es lo importante, aunque escueza.
> 
> Ten cuidado tú con tu disonancia cognitiva y aprende a guardar respeto a quien sabe más de la vida que tú, niñato.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha acabado? ilústrame. Quizá está más vivo que tú y todos los niñatos de este foro. Seguid mirando a otro lado, seguid.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Es normal que estéis aquí cómentando mierda de Juan cuando os pensáis que el 5G y el grafeno son magufadas. A ver si vais espabilando. Haceros con un microscopio electrónico de alta resolución y comprobad vosotros mismo lo que hay en los viales. Pero claro, es mucho más fácil estar comentando mierda y rajando de quien sí habla de la verdad.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> No lo conoces como para opinar. E insisto en que ser hoy en día o aparentar felicidad en este mundo de locos, es propio de gente que no se entera, o es hipócrita o vive con una disonancia cognitiva de caballo. Pero nada, seguid todos en vuestro mundo.
> 
> Y oye, que a mí el Lobo me da igual, yo hablo por mí y por lo que leo en ciertos hilos. Yo sí comparto la visión del Lobo de este mundo distópico porque soy muy consciente de lo que ocurre. Estos hilos dan asco precisamente porque están petados de gente que todavía no se entera muy bien de qué va la película, y se dedica a criticar a quien mete el dedo en la llaga claro.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Sigue llorando y criticando.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> No hace ningún papel. Tiene un dinero de una herencia que recibió y se lo gasta como quiere y vive como quiere. Eso da igual, lo importante es el mensaje que da, que ESCUECE y os jode. Tanto que tenéis que venir aquí a rajar, y os creeréis despiertos y todo. Sois la puta vergüenza de la disidencia.
> 
> Y no vengo aquí a defenderlo, ni soy él ni ningún amigo suyo cercano. Quizá lo conozco más que los que estáis aquí rajando, eso desde luego.
> 
> Simplemente estoy hasta los cojones de hilos en los que se critica a la única persona que habla claro de lo que está ocurriendo, pero venís aquí a llorar que si el grafeno y el 5g o la masonería son magufadas. Niñatos.





AlfredHard dijo:


> El problema que yo le veo es que pretende alcanzar una serie de metas en la vida pero no está dispuesto a sufrir por ellas y prefiere vivir en su película de que la vida le debe algo porque un maestro le zurraba en el liceo. Quiere una casa en el campo lejos de los "zombis" pero ni está dispuesto a trabajar, ni a ahorrar. Ahora está en un círculo vicioso de: No tengo pasta -> No pienso trabajar para conseguirla -> No alcanzo mis metas -> El mundo es una mierda que maltrata a los seres sensibles como yo -> Vuelta al paso 1.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Y a ti qué te importa? Eso es irrelevante. Lo triste es que haya gente aquí supuestamente despierta lloriqueando y rajando de una de las pocas personas en este país que habla claro clarinete y dice verdades como puños.
> 
> Venga, ya me cansé de aguantar niñatos.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, él mismo de hecho dice muchas veces que es otra víctima más de este sistema del que es difícil salir. Si no se va de España es por sus padres, porque sitios a los que irse tiene de sobra. Y creo que hasta donde puede, predica bastante con el ejemplo. Por lo de pronto está más mazao que todos los que estáis aquí comentando y lloriqueando. Y nadie es perfecto, él también tiene sus problemas que evidentemente muchos no conocen. Y da igual dónde viva o lo que haga, él no es youtuber, tiene un canal de Telegram en el que denuncia todo lo que está pasando en este distópico mundo, al que le guste bien y al que no que espabile, porque dice verdades como puños. Y no, el 5G y el grafeno no es disidencia controlada como he leído por ahí en algún comentario.
> 
> No voy a responder a todos los comentarios porque no tiene sentido perder mi tiempo con gente que vive con una disonancia cognitiva de caballo.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> El que veo que no lo conoce en absoluto eres tú, que te ves cuatro vídeos suyos de telegram y te crees que ya sabes todo de él. Ahora mismo vive de una herencia que recibió de un familiar. Si crees que va haciendo el mamarracho por ahí, quizá el mamarracho sistémico eres tú.
> 
> Vais de despiertos y no sois capaces de luchar contra vuestra disonancia cognitiva.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> No voy a contar aquí su vida a cuatro borregos sistémicos que pierden su tiempo abriendo un hilo como este y comentando sandeces.
> Las ecoaldeas hippies son otro invento más de lo new age y están llenas de gente insoportable, él quiere estar solo, no es difícil de entender. Lo poco que él cuenta de su vida en sus vídeos es cosa suya, evidentemente sacáis conclusiones erróneas, sois libres de pensar lo que queráis, pero es bastante atrevido hablar así de alguien que no conocéis. Y ya no digo abrir un hilo como este y muchos otros que he visto riéndose de él, por eso he entrado a comentar.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> jajajaja sois tan patéticos tío, que os debéis de pensar que Juan entra aquí a leeros o algo, o que yo soy él, me descojono en vuestra puta cara





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Será tu lider, yo no tengo ningún líder, pero antes de criticarlo a él hay otros muchos antes a los que criticar. Será patético pero os revienta a todos juntos física e intelectualmente XDDDD





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Es un hombre que denuncia este sistema en su cuenta de Telegram, y la cantidad de hilos sobre su persona es porque los borregos sistémicos viven con una disonancia cognitiva de caballo.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Nah, es la primera vez que entro a comentar un hilo así, y no es por él, obsesión ninguna, no es mi líder ni sigo a nadie, pero ya van muchos hilos así criticándole y me he metido a comentar no por él sino por los borregos sistémicos que comentáis y lo criticáis. Evidentemente el Lobo tiene sus defectos como todo ser humano, pero tantos hilos criticándole, a él precisamente, da que pensar, cuando es una persona que dice verdades como puños. Venga a llorar a la llorería.





Patatas bravas dijo:


> Siempre están los mismos foreros en los hilos del lobo metiéndose con el . Que raro





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Ya le molaba. Y tú espabila.





DonCrisis dijo:


> La verdad es que este hombre cada día me da más lástima. Necesita ayuda y afecto.
> 
> Y lo digo sin acritud hacia él porque creo que en el fondo es una buena persona.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Límpiate las lágrimas anda.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Que sí, oveja, que sí, venga ya pasó.





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Tú crees Paddy? Por eso hay unos cuantos hilos de borregos como tú, antes de que yo comentase nada, riéndose de él.
> 
> Además, que os riáis de mí borregos sistémicos como vosotros te puedes imaginar lo que me importa. xddddddddddddd





Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Al ignore se va este hilo de mierda, tengo cosas mucho mejores que hacer. Solo quería corroborar y confirmar lo jodidamente borregos que sois los que perdéis vuestro tiempo creando hilos así, hablando así de un tío que física e intelectualmente os da mil vueltas.
> Esta sociedad está podrida y vosotros sois el ejemplo, que vivís con una disonancia cognitiva de caballo.
> 
> Venga, a pastar.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Dic 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> Mucho amargao
> 
> Lo dice un comepollas de un parásito con menos luces que un barco pirata...



Ahí le has dado.


----------



## klingsor (4 Dic 2022)

1. No se llama "donde el McDonalds", se llama Paseo de Papalaguinda.
2. El La Capital del Reino de León, ni Dios come de macdonalds, que parece que lo suelta para dar penilla, con tomar cuatro minicañas vuelves a la furgo a reventar de tapas.

K.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Pero por que no te callas hijodelagranputa!?!?!?!!!
> 
> 
> Él no siente vergüenza por su situación, él vive acorde a sus principios sin molestar a nadie, simplemente graba vídeos y lo cuenta, a lo que ya salís cuatro borregos sistémicos acomodados a criticar lo que dice porque os mete el dedo en la llaga, y claro, escuece.
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Qué pasa, ¿tanto te molesta lo que digo? Jojojo


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> Mucho amargao
> 
> Lo dice un comepollas de un parásito con menos luces que un barco pirata...



Yo aquí solo veo amargados, rajando y malmetiendo contra un hombre que no os ha hecho nada más que decir verdades que escuecen y molestan. Será que os dais por aludidos por eso estáis por aquí, borregos sistémicos.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ahí le has dado.



Os encanta comeros las pollas entre vosotros, ¿eh?


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Has sido muy imprudente y has pecado de atrevida ignorancia hablando de algo de lo que no tienes ni puta idea. Él no lee este foro y mucho menos hilos de mierda como este. No necesitas sentir compasión, mira más por ti.



Mas de una vez a participado con una cuenta recien creada, para autodefenderse, lee el foro, representa un papel y en el maletero aislado del Cordoba, no pasa frio. 

PD- Sidi Ahmed Benengeli.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Que haya gente aún defendiéndolo después de que se sacara a la luz su perfil de TripAdvisor con su antigua novia donde ponía a caldo a cada restaurante al que iba...



Aquí nadie lo defiende ni lo sigue como a un líder. Él, como todos, tiene sus defectos. Ahora bien, puedes simpatizar más o menos con lo que dice, en función de lo borrego sistémico que seas.

Mientras vosotros perdéis vuestro tiempo riéndoos y rajando de él en un hilo lleno de niñatos con complejos como éste, él está viviendo la vida como quiere, con sus altibajos, como todo el mundo, y denunciando un sistema cada día más podrido.

Con respecto a lo de TripAdvisor, ¿qué pasa, que no puede poner reclamaciones como todo el mundo?

Empiezo a pensar que los que rajáis de él sois alguno al que os ha puesto a parir y no paráis de lloriquear.

Jojojo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Os encanta comeros las pollas entre vosotros, ¿eh?



De eso sabes tú mucho, ¿verdad?


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Dic 2022)

Ser un enfermo mental, no esta reñido con ser una persona inteligente y cultivada.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> De eso sabes tú mucho, ¿verdad?



Qué respuesta más cutre macho, ni juego das.

Tenéis el cerebro frito.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> A los funcijetas y vagos que viven de la teta del estado les interesa que sigáis atados al remo para ellos seguir pegándose la vida padre tocáncandose los huevos a dos manos a vuestra costa.



Los borregos sistémicos que arremeten aquí contra el Lobo lloriquean diciendo que es que "vive de sus impuestos". Jajaja no se enteran que es el Estado el que vive de sus impuestos. Seguid remando, mariconas!


----------



## Chocochomocho (4 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Aquí nadie lo defiende ni lo sigue como a un líder. Él, como todos, tiene sus defectos. Ahora bien, puedes simpatizar más o menos con lo que dice, en función de lo borrego sistémico que seas.
> 
> Mientras vosotros perdéis vuestro tiempo riéndoos y rajando de él en un hilo lleno de niñatos con complejos como éste, él está viviendo la vida como quiere, con sus altibajos, como todo el mundo, y denunciando un sistema cada día más podrido.
> 
> ...



No no no que eres el puto lobo estepario, me descojono, a seguir engañando al personal, fiera.


----------



## Mauito (4 Dic 2022)

Lobo Estepario - Melancólica tarde de domingo, El drama de la gente mayor


Lobo Estepario - Melancólica tarde de domingo, El drama de la gente mayor




odysee.com


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> No no no que eres el puto lobo estepario, me descojono, a seguir engañando al personal, fiera.



Yo me descojono de vosotros y lo facilmente manipulables que sois, lo estoy comprobando ahora mismo. No, no soy el Lobo, pero me parto el puto ojete haciéndoos pensar que sí.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> En Zamora ayudó a un señor mayor que iba con un andador a hacerse paso entre un montón de gente que no le hacia ni puto caso...pero luego se dió cueta como esa gente, de provincias, agradeció el detalle.
> 
> En León estuvo con un señor en silla de ruedas, hablando durante 45 minutos. Ese señor es invisible para el resto de los mortales. No increpó en el Mcdonals a la chica encargada, sino que intento indagar quien era el responsable, el gerente, luego el supervisor de área....lógicamente inaccesibles para él...pero dijo que le chica era muy amable.
> 
> ...



Tremenda mamada le acabas de meter.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

Os voy a desmontar a Lobo Estepario.
Dice que paga 18€ al día por dormir en un parking, bla bla bla.

Explicadme porqué no vende su coche y compra una furgoneta de segunda mano.

Se viene al Algarve a este Camping de caravanas:


Parque Autocaravanas Açoteias – Parque de Autocaravanas nas Açoteias, Albufeira.



Por 12€ al día tiene agua potable ilimitada, wifi ilimitada y electricidad ilimitada.

Si no quiere electricidad le cuesta 8€ día.

Tiene un clima de 20 grados de media todo el año.

Tiene una playa de varios kilómetros a 300 metros.

Lugar con baja densidad de población pero con todos los servicios cerca.

Estoy seguro que hasta los fanáticos de su secta le pagaríais los 8€ al día del camping.

Explicadme porqué no lo hace, ese Superviviente" como algunos le llamáis.

@Kiedis_09
@Patatas bravas
@Mauito
@cuasi-pepito


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> En Zamora ayudó a un señor mayor que iba con un andador a hacerse paso entre un montón de gente que no le hacia ni puto caso...pero luego se dió cueta como esa gente, de provincias, agradeció el detalle.
> 
> En León estuvo con un señor en silla de ruedas, hablando durante 45 minutos. Ese señor es invisible para el resto de los mortales. No increpó en el Mcdonals a la chica encargada, sino que intento indagar quien era el responsable, el gerente, luego el supervisor de área....lógicamente inaccesibles para él...pero dijo que le chica era muy amable.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué no se va al parking de caravanas como expliqué en la respuesta anterior?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Hombre que curro y eso, fue un mes y pico en el coche. Me ahorre cientos de eyuros en hostales y tienes aventuras todos los díAs. Es divertido también, CON SUS PARTES DURAS. Los que sois unas mariconas de metro y oficina no teneis huevos de hacerlo, ...por muy guapos que vayais a trabajar....a ver si un conocido os va a ver y se rie e la cena de la empresa.
> 
> Intentadlo. Se pilla mejor forma y es sano, pero tiene su dureza. Me bañé en un bevedero de vacas de agua de manantial escondido entre los bosques del Pirineo. Si os pensaisque somos jipis no teneis ni idea, Anda, a chupar el culo a la charo de RRhh y a recibir felicitaciones y palmaditas en la espalda de algun compi . Payasos, de tan integrados que estais, el sistema se rie de vosotos.
> 
> ...



¿Que vida lleva el Lobo? Me lo explicas?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Yo aquí solo veo amargados, rajando y malmetiendo contra un hombre que no os ha hecho nada más que decir verdades que escuecen y molestan. Será que os dais por aludidos por eso estáis por aquí, borregos sistémicos.



Es un descojone que llames tú a alguien "borrego sistémico", cuando tú eres el que tiene Pastor, borrego.


----------



## Mirigar (4 Dic 2022)

Y mientras los burbujeros se mofan del estilo de vida de Lobo, Lobo:


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Qué respuesta más cutre macho, ni juego das.
> 
> Tenéis el cerebro frito.



Quien a hierro mata, a hierro muere.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Y mientras los burbujeros se mofan del estilo de vida de Lobo, Lobo:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1281668



?
Que envidias de eso? O que deberíamos envidiar?


----------



## Chocochomocho (4 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Yo me descojono de vosotros y lo facilmente manipulables que sois, lo estoy comprobando ahora mismo. No, no soy el Lobo, pero me parto el puto ojete haciéndoos pensar que sí.



34 PÁGINAS, revisate esa inseguridad que me llevas, lobito.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

Os voy a desmontar a Lobo Estepario.
Dice que paga 18€ al día por dormir en un parking, bla bla bla.

Explicadme porqué no vende su coche y compra una furgoneta de segunda mano.

Se viene al Algarve a este Camping de caravanas:
Parque Autocaravanas Açoteias – Parque de Autocaravanas nas Açoteias, Albufeira.

Por 12€ al día tiene agua potable ilimitada, wifi ilimitada y electricidad ilimitada.

Si no quiere electricidad le cuesta 8€ día.

Tiene un clima de 20 grados de media todo el año.

Tiene una playa de varios kilómetros a 300 metros.

Lugar con baja densidad de población pero con todos los servicios cerca.

Estoy seguro que hasta los fanáticos de su secta le pagaríais los 8€ al día del camping.

Explicadme porqué no lo hace, ese Superviviente" como algunos le llamáis.

@Kiedis_09
@Patatas bravas
@Mauito
@cuasi-pepito


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

Os voy a desmontar a Lobo Estepario.
Dice que paga 18€ al día por dormir en un parking, bla bla bla.

Explicadme porqué no vende su coche y compra una furgoneta de segunda mano.

Se viene al Algarve a este Camping de caravanas:
Parque Autocaravanas Açoteias – Parque de Autocaravanas nas Açoteias, Albufeira.

Por 12€ al día tiene agua potable ilimitada, wifi ilimitada y electricidad ilimitada.

Si no quiere electricidad le cuesta 8€ día.

Tiene un clima de 20 grados de media todo el año.

Tiene una playa de varios kilómetros a 300 metros.

Lugar con baja densidad de población pero con todos los servicios cerca.

Estoy seguro que hasta los fanáticos de su secta le pagaríais los 8€ al día del camping.

Explicadme porqué no lo hace, ese Superviviente" como algunos le llamáis.

@Kiedis_09
@Patatas bravas
@Mauito
@cuasi-pepito


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

Os voy a desmontar a Lobo Estepario.
Dice que paga 18€ al día por dormir en un parking, bla bla bla.

Explicadme porqué no vende su coche y compra una furgoneta de segunda mano.

Se viene al Algarve a este Camping de caravanas:
Parque Autocaravanas Açoteias – Parque de Autocaravanas nas Açoteias, Albufeira.

Por 12€ al día tiene agua potable ilimitada, wifi ilimitada y electricidad ilimitada.

Si no quiere electricidad le cuesta 8€ día.

Tiene un clima de 20 grados de media todo el año.

Tiene una playa de varios kilómetros a 300 metros.

Lugar con baja densidad de población pero con todos los servicios cerca.

Estoy seguro que hasta los fanáticos de su secta le pagaríais los 8€ al día del camping.

Explicadme porqué no lo hace, ese Superviviente" como algunos le llamáis.

@Kiedis_09
@Patatas bravas
@Mauito
@cuasi-pepito


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

Os voy a desmontar a Lobo Estepario.
Dice que paga 18€ al día por dormir en un parking, bla bla bla.

Explicadme porqué no vende su coche y compra una furgoneta de segunda mano.

Se viene al Algarve a este Camping de caravanas:
Parque Autocaravanas Açoteias – Parque de Autocaravanas nas Açoteias, Albufeira.

Por 12€ al día tiene agua potable ilimitada, wifi ilimitada y electricidad ilimitada.

Si no quiere electricidad le cuesta 8€ día.

Tiene un clima de 20 grados de media todo el año.

Tiene una playa de varios kilómetros a 300 metros.

Lugar con baja densidad de población pero con todos los servicios cerca.

Estoy seguro que hasta los fanáticos de su secta le pagaríais los 8€ al día del camping.

Explicadme porqué no lo hace, ese Superviviente" como algunos le llamáis.

@Kiedis_09
@Patatas bravas
@Mauito
@cuasi-pepito


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

Os voy a desmontar a Lobo Estepario.
Dice que paga 18€ al día por dormir en un parking, bla bla bla.

Explicadme porqué no vende su coche y compra una furgoneta de segunda mano.

Se viene al Algarve a este Camping de caravanas:
Parque Autocaravanas Açoteias – Parque de Autocaravanas nas Açoteias, Albufeira.

Por 12€ al día tiene agua potable ilimitada, wifi ilimitada y electricidad ilimitada.

Si no quiere electricidad le cuesta 8€ día.

Tiene un clima de 20 grados de media todo el año.

Tiene una playa de varios kilómetros a 300 metros.

Lugar con baja densidad de población pero con todos los servicios cerca.

Estoy seguro que hasta los fanáticos de su secta le pagaríais los 8€ al día del camping.

Explicadme porqué no lo hace, ese Superviviente" como algunos le llamáis.

@Kiedis_09
@Patatas bravas
@Mauito
@cuasi-pepito


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

¿Lo repito más?
No os escaqueeis


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Dic 2022)

Ahi lo teneis dentro del maletero, feliz como una perdiz, sus cuatro paredes de chapa, pero sin enchufe de 220v.


----------



## dabuti (4 Dic 2022)

Hoy -5 en León.

Estarías más caliente en Kief, shur.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Dic 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1280408
> 
> UN pichabrava



Compradle una casa de campo, hostias !!!.









Sobre la genética de Lobo estepario.Tiene el LOBO ESTEPARIO el cuerpo mas ESTETICO de España??


Una cintura estrecha hace maravillas, eso lo sabemos todos. Pero esos putos dorsales y hombros 3D? El pecho es una puta mierda eso si. (Obviamos los años de trabajo que hay detrás de eso




www.burbuja.info





PD- Hilo con carteres goteando.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> El lobo está muy muy muy envejecido.



Mucha chasca y exceso de asteroides.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

Milanuncios - Renault - Master


Furgoneta procedente de Alemania, con toda la documentación para matricular en España o exportar. Antigua ambulancia. Todos los mantenimientos hechos en Renault con su libro de revisiones. Recién pintada en Gris Nardo. Ideal para camperizar, Camper




www.milanuncios.com





Vende su coche, compra esta Camper.
Viviría mil veces mejor.
Simplemente le mola ir de mártir.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

Milanuncios - Mercedes-benz - Clase v


¡¡¡ SE VENDE !!!MERCEDES-BENZ V 220 CDI 122 CV LA MAS POTENTE DE TODA SU GAMA 7 PLAZAS EQUIPADA CON A.A E.E C.C D.A LLANTAS CUIDADA I MANTENIDA AL DETALLE LISTA PARA CIRCULAR GUARDADA EN PARQUING PRIVADO ES UNA VERDADERA JOYA ESTA TODO AL DIA NO AHI QUE AZERLE NADA PARA CAMPER TRABAJO O PASAJEROS




www.milanuncios.com





Tiene miles de opciones para mejorar, pero va de mártir


----------



## Capitán Walker (4 Dic 2022)

A ver cuantos de los niños ratas del Foro hacen 30 dominadas seguidas.


----------



## burbucoches (4 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Error. No es ningún hippie charlatán, es un ser humano que se dedica a denunciar este mundo y esta sociedad satánica. Si vive de sus padres o de alguna herencia es su problema, a ti no te ha hecho nada, parguela.



Lo meto.en mi necroporra 2023


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> A ver cuantos de los niños ratas del Foro hacen 30 dominadas seguidas.



Es un ridículo.
No tiene cojones a enfrentarse a la vida.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)

#LoboEsteparioNecroPorra2023


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (4 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Los borregos sistémicos que arremeten aquí contra el Lobo lloriquean diciendo que es que "vive de sus impuestos". Jajaja no se enteran que es el Estado el que vive de sus impuestos. Seguid remando, mariconas!



Creo que no has entendido bien mi mensaje. Me refería a los que le critican y tratan de ridiculizarlo, no al Lobo. El tipo dice verdades incómodas y eso obviamente molesta a muchos.


----------



## Mauito (4 Dic 2022)

@Alamillo Loco 1983 ¿ que dice usted sobre este tema en cuestion ?.


----------



## EGO (4 Dic 2022)

Mauito dijo:


> @Alamillo Loco 1983 ¿ que dice usted sobre este tema en cuestion ?.



Alamillo es el autentico alex supertramp.Sin paguita de papis.

Durmiendo en la M-30 mientras la maricona de lobo estepario gastandose 14 pavos en parking para dormir y llorando por lo satanico que es este mundo.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Es un descojone que llames tú a alguien "borrego sistémico", cuando tú eres el que tiene Pastor, borrego.



Es un descojone que no tengas más argumentos que decir que el Lobo es mi pastor, y sigas lloriqueando por un tipo que no te ha hecho nada.

No te olvides de seguir remando, borrego.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> 34 PÁGINAS, revisate esa inseguridad que me llevas, lobito.



Y seguiré, tranquilo, descojonarme de vosotros es un placer. Si os pensáis que Juan estaría aquí aguantándoos es que estáis muy equivicados, y sois más pringados de lo que pensaba.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (4 Dic 2022)

¿Donde aparca? *¿Le llevo unas magdalenas?*
Seguimos a 3 grados bajo cero.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Os voy a desmontar a Lobo Estepario.
> Dice que paga 18€ al día por dormir en un parking, bla bla bla.
> 
> Explicadme porqué no vende su coche y compra una furgoneta de segunda mano.
> ...



¿Crees que me tienes que convencer de algo? Aquí no vas a encontrar respuestas, ya te dije que consigas su número o vayas a verle al parking, seguro que le alegras la noche. Los que le conocemos sabemos bien cómo vive y por qué, pero no perdemos nuestro tiempo en un foro de niñatos especulando sobre su vida. 

Si decide ahora mismo estar llevando la vida que lleva es porque le sale de los cojones y puede hacerlo. Lo triste es que vengas tú, borrego, a perder tu tiempo aquí tratando de "desmontar" al Lobo a quienes además, o por lo menos en mi caso, lo conocemos.

Sé que escuece aceptar que un tipo vive como quiere y está así de sano y fuerte a sus cuarenta años, a ti, remero sistémico, que no te ha hecho nada.

Si quieres darle algún consejo sobre como vivir, llámalo y se lo comentas. Eres ridículo.

Por cierto, le comenté lo de este hilo y se despolla. Ya sabe que la gente raja de él y ya veis lo que se la suda que ni atención os presta.

Remeros.

PD: y no, no soy el puto Lobo. A llorar a Cangas borregos.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> Creo que no has entendido bien mi mensaje. Me refería a los que le critican y tratan de ridiculizarlo, no al Lobo. El tipo dice verdades incómodas y eso obviamente molesta a muchos.



Sí, te he entendido. Con lo de "seguid remando" no me refería a ti. Capté tu mensaje


----------



## proctalgiafugax (4 Dic 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> A ver cuantos de los niños ratas del Foro hacen 30 dominadas seguidas.



Menuda mierda de dominadas. El tío, sólo se queda colgando con los brazos doblados, y los flexiona un poquito, por eso puede hacer tantas.
Hay que dejar el cuerpo colgando, con los brazos completamente rectos, tirar y sacar la cabeza por encima, y el tipo empieza ya doblado, más vale 5 bien hechas, que 100 haciendo nada. Qué se quede colgando al completo joder y saque la cabeza por encima y deje de hacer el ridículo.
Y aún así le coméis el rabo, no hay remedio.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (4 Dic 2022)

Mauito dijo:


> @Alamillo Loco 1983 ¿ que dice usted sobre este tema en cuestion ?.



Borre mis videos de supervivencia. Y politica. Por los haters...

Estoy en Londres, bien y mal... 
No me apetece contar mas.

Lo peor de vivir en la calle, coche.... No es eso.
Es las miradas de odio de la gente.


----------



## Seagrams (4 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Crees que me tienes que convencer de algo? Aquí no vas a encontrar respuestas, ya te dije que consigas su número o vayas a verle al parking, seguro que le alegras la noche. Los que le conocemos sabemos bien cómo vive y por qué, pero no perdemos nuestro tiempo en un foro de niñatos especulando sobre su vida.
> 
> Si decide ahora mismo estar llevando la vida que lleva es porque le sale de los cojones y puede hacerlo. Lo triste es que vengas tú, borrego, a perder tu tiempo aquí tratando de "desmontar" al Lobo a quienes además, o por lo menos en mi caso, lo conocemos.
> 
> ...



Maremía... otra víctima del lobito...

Brotal


----------



## Chocochomocho (4 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Y seguiré, tranquilo, descojonarme de vosotros es un placer. Si os pensáis que Juan estaría aquí aguantándoos es que estáis muy equivicados, y sois más pringados de lo que pensaba.



Como está el filete, lobito? Duro e insípido?


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Donde aparca? *¿Le llevo unas magdalenas?*
> Seguimos a 3 grados bajo cero.





Seagrams dijo:


> Maremía... otra víctima del lobito...
> 
> Brotal



No soy víctima de nadie, no sigo a nadie, ni tengo líderes. Simplemente me parece digno de estudio que vengáis aquí a rajar de una persona que no os ha hecho nada y se dedica a denunciar el sistema.

¿Te ha hecho algo el Lobo? A mí me la suda él. Pero apoyo su mensaje, y sé que no es un farsante, vive como dice y lo hace porque quiere.

Sois muy pesados macho.


----------



## Seagrams (4 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Es impresionante lo que os he llegado a confundir, que os pensáis que soy él.
> 
> Sois muy facilmente manipulables.
> 
> ...



A mí no me confundes. Ya he visto a demasiadas pazguatas como tú


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Como está el filete, lobito? Duro e insípido?



Tú eres tonto rematao.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> A mí no me confundes. Ya he visto a demasiadas pazguatas como tú



Otro imbécil que se piensa que soy él. JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Seagrams (4 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Otro imbécil que se piensa que soy él. JAJAJAJAJA



No. No eres él. Sólo eres una pobre imbécil


----------



## Kiedis_09 (4 Dic 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> No. No eres él. Sólo eres una pobre imbécil



Vas mejorando, no soy él. Con lo de pobre imbécil te sigues equivocando.  

Y ya está, venga, dejad de darme la brasa, remeros, que tengo mejores cosas que hacer.

Estuvo bien este fin de semana de darme cuenta de que hay más borregos sistémicos de lo que pensaba, sobre todo en este foro.

Remad, remad, remad!!!


----------



## Seagrams (5 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Vas mejorando, no soy él. Con lo de pobre imbécil te sigues equivocando.
> 
> Y ya está, venga, dejad de darme la brasa, remeros, que tengo mejores cosas que hacer.
> 
> ...



Venga, a ver cuanto tardas en volver (te doy 3 paginas)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> ¿Por qué no se va al parking de caravanas como expliqué en la respuesta anterior?



Yo creo que va pillando ideas de las que comentamos por el foro

como bajar un poco para el sur

lo de camparizar o implementar rollo camperizacion puede que algo haga

de todas formas SON ORDENES PARECIDAS PERO DISTINTAS
por cuestiones fundacionales


A) LA ORDEN DE LA CABALLEROS ESTEPARIOS HOSPITALARIOS : 
Se fundo bajo las idea de tener un CORCEL ( coche )
es mas movil y discreta.
pretende que su corcel o auto pase por un coche cualquier
se fundamento en la idea de que la llegada del apocalipsis seria pronta
y que las funciones de los caballeros bajo esta orden, seria unos breves años








B) LA MUY NOBLE ORDEN DE LOS CABALLEROS DEL CAMPER : 
admite carros - van - camperizaciones - duchas - potties y pasar largo tiempo acampado
su funcion es difundir orgullosamente la palabra de la CAMPERIZACION
implementando todo tipo de funciones CAMPER
como algo muy permanente. puesto que la orden prevee que esta vida bohemia sera para largo tiempo o toda la vida


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (5 Dic 2022)

La verdad es que es preocupante. Veo claramente que no está bien. Se nota que es una "persona de calor". El frío dificulta ese estilo de vida y si encima lo pasa mal con las bajas temperaturas, eso le repercute a nivel físico y mental de forma negativa.

Como se descuide va a desarrollar depresión y va a morir congelado. Lo más inteligente sería irse a algún pueblo andaluz donde haya cuatro gatos y quedarse por ahí durante el invierno. O al sur de Portugal, si no le gusta Gandalucía.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (5 Dic 2022)

Nominado Lobo Estepario para la Necroporra 2023


----------



## DigitalMarketer (5 Dic 2022)

Os voy a desmontar a Lobo Estepario.
Dice que paga 18€ al día por dormir en un parking, bla bla bla.

Explicadme porqué no vende su coche y compra una furgoneta de segunda mano.

Se viene al Algarve a este Camping de caravanas:
Parque Autocaravanas Açoteias – Parque de Autocaravanas nas Açoteias, Albufeira.

Por 12€ al día tiene agua potable ilimitada, wifi ilimitada y electricidad ilimitada.

Si no quiere electricidad le cuesta 8€ día.

Tiene un clima de 20 grados de media todo el año.

Tiene una playa de varios kilómetros a 300 metros.

Lugar con baja densidad de población pero con todos los servicios cerca.

Estoy seguro que hasta los fanáticos de su secta le pagaríais los 8€ al día del camping.

Explicadme porqué no lo hace, ese Superviviente" como algunos le llamáis.

@Kiedis_09
@Patatas bravas
@Mauito
@cuasi-pepito


----------



## cuasi-pepito (5 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Os voy a desmontar a Lobo Estepario.
> Dice que paga 18€ al día por dormir en un parking, bla bla bla.
> 
> Explicadme porqué no vende su coche y compra una furgoneta de segunda mano.
> ...




No tiene prisa...ahora está en Badajoz, recordando sus años de infancia. El lleva su ritmo, va donde quiere, como quiere, zigzagueando...no tiene prisa, no tiene horarios. Yo también hacía eso en mi época de simulación esteparia...me voy aquí, no, qu8e cambio de opinion doy un rodeo por ahí.. y me encuentro un sitio que no que me esperaba.

Ya irá allí, y se bañará. Se volverá, e irá a otro sitio.


----------



## Charles B. (5 Dic 2022)

Lobezno es el típico tuberculoso contrahecho y deformado orgulloso de su deformidad. Eso sí, luego NADIE le quiere... ni le querrá porque está DE LA CABEZA, porque está puto LOCO.


----------



## Charles B. (5 Dic 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> No tiene prisa...ahora está en Badajoz, recordando sus años de infancia. El lleva su ritmo, va donde quiere, como quiere, zigzagueando...no tiene prisa, no tiene horarios. Yo también hacía eso en mi época de simulación esteparia...me voy aquí, no, qu8e cambio de opinion doy un rodeo por ahí.. y me encuentro un sitio que no que me esperaba.
> 
> Ya irá allí, y se bañará. Se volverá, e irá a otro sitio.



Nadie pone en duda que la esquizofrenia paranoide es la que manda. Muchos de vosotros votáis a sus equivalentes cuando os ordenan que metáis el papelito en la caja de zapatos. Este año que viene lo volveréis a hacer, eso sí, luego llorando porque os traicionaron y el cómputo y vuestro puto retraso mental sin ser reconocido.


----------



## nate (5 Dic 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Lo que NO es magufada es el símbolo OK hecho ante la cámara. ¿Casualidad?



Jajajaj... joder. Rizando el rizo nivel chino.


----------



## gilmour38 (5 Dic 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> La verdad es que es preocupante. Veo claramente que no está bien. Se nota que es una "persona de calor". El frío dificulta ese estilo de vida y si encima lo pasa mal con las bajas temperaturas, eso le repercute a nivel físico y mental de forma negativa.
> 
> Como se descuide va a desarrollar depresión y va a morir congelado. Lo más inteligente sería irse a algún pueblo andaluz donde haya cuatro gatos y quedarse por ahí durante el invierno. O al sur de Portugal, si no le gusta Gandalucía.



Gandalucia es su lugar ideal, sol y cero trabajar


----------



## burbucoches (5 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Nominado Lobo Estepario para la Necroporra 2023



En cuanto le falte la puntual paguita de Mami Este casca. Una pena. Todo x no querer doblar El lomo


----------



## vincent anton freeman (5 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Vas mejorando, no soy él. Con lo de pobre imbécil te sigues equivocando.
> 
> Y ya está, venga, dejad de darme la brasa, remeros, que tengo mejores cosas que hacer.
> 
> ...



Estás a unas semanas de cortarte una oreja y meterla en un sobre. Busca ayuda.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Puto ridículo de mierda, yo he estado en oficinas y ahora visto mono. Metro porque tengo la desgracia de tener que cogerlo. Si te crees que soy un pelota es que eres muy tonto. Sois tan tontos que creeis que es un héroe el tipo ese.
> 
> Lo primero para ser un antisistema es no recibir ayuda de fuera y este tipo la tiene. ¿Que la gente es mierda y el mundo es mierda? SI, pero ese no aguanta nada y los demás si. Claro que es duro vivir en un coche y estar por ahí solo. Pero trabajo no busca eh. Y otra cosa, no me insultes gratuitamente basura.



Esta nueva especie animal del siglo XXI, se llama *cibermendigo homeless* con truco !!!.


----------



## Patologías Previas (5 Dic 2022)

Este sería su padre


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> ¿Que vida lleva el Lobo? Me lo explicas?



No tiene vida propia, su vida es la huida perpetua, un alma en pena, en su vida anterior fue un politico socialista que se termino suicidando y ahora esta pagando su pena.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Dic 2022)

proctalgiafugax dijo:


> Menuda mierda de dominadas. El tío, sólo se queda colgando con los brazos doblados, y los flexiona un poquito, por eso puede hacer tantas.
> Hay que dejar el cuerpo colgando, con los brazos completamente rectos, tirar y sacar la cabeza por encima, y el tipo empieza ya doblado, más vale 5 bien hechas, que 100 haciendo nada. Qué se quede colgando al completo joder y saque la cabeza por encima y deje de hacer el ridículo.
> Y aún así le coméis el rabo, no hay remedio.



Las flexiones las hace igual, sin apenas recorrido. Prioriza la cantidad a la calidad.


----------



## gilmour38 (5 Dic 2022)

Creo que muchos odian a Lobo al ver su barriga cervecera, 
Fofisanos burbujitos


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (5 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Yo aquí solo veo amargados, rajando y malmetiendo contra un hombre que no os ha hecho nada más que decir verdades que escuecen y molestan. Será que os dais por aludidos por eso estáis por aquí, borregos sistémicos.



Yo es que a los que me vienen a pedir "50 céntimos para el café" es que ni los miro siquiera. Imagina perder el tiempo viendo vídeos de un zumbao y encima pagarle los vicios porque dice "verdades" 

Menos mal que es anti-sistema el vividor este, con su móvil, su cochecito y su gasolina pagada por sus papis.


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (5 Dic 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> A ver cuantos de los niños ratas del Foro hacen 30 dominadas seguidas.



Eso no son dominadas, rei.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (5 Dic 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> Yo es que a los que me vienen a pedir "50 céntimos para el café" es que ni los miro siquiera. Imagina perder el tiempo viendo vídeos de un zumbao y encima pagarle los vicios porque dice "verdades"
> 
> Menos mal que es anti-sistema el vividor este, con su móvil, su cochecito y su gasolina pagada por sus papis.



¿A ti te ha pedido algo, borrego? No, ¿verdad? Ni a ti ni a nadie. No va pidiendo nada a nadie.

No sé si pierdes el tiempo viendo sus vídeos, pero aquí bien que estás soltando bilis, idiota.

No se puede salir del sistema, subnormal. Todos tenemos teléfono movil, pero se puede dejar de remar o vivir lo más aislado del sistema que se pueda. Todos los que venis aquí a rajar os cagáis de miedo, no queréis ser libres. ¿Cómo se acaba con este sistema? Dejando de remar. Pero no, rajáis de un tipo que vive humildemente como quiere, que no os ha hecho nada, y aún encima decís que es un vividor que vive de vuestros impuestos. JAJAJAJAJA sois rematadamente imbéciles.

Quien vive de vuestros impuestos no es quien no rema, sino el Estado. Subnormales.

A llorar a Cangas.


----------



## -carrancas (5 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Dic 2022)

-carrancas dijo:


> up



*54.000 visitas tiene el hilo de Juanito !!!!.*


----------



## -carrancas (5 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## vincent anton freeman (5 Dic 2022)

Se ha borrado la cuenta era el Lobo!!!!!!!!!

Jajajajajaja


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (5 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿A ti te ha pedido algo, borrego? No, ¿verdad? Ni a ti ni a nadie. No va pidiendo nada a nadie.
> 
> No sé si pierdes el tiempo viendo sus vídeos, pero aquí bien que estás soltando bilis, idiota.
> 
> ...



"Dejar de remar". Si es que no puedes ser más subnormal.

El cuatro ojos puede vivir PORQUE OTROS LE PAGAN SUS VICIOS. Esa es la realidad de "dejar de remar". En cuanto se le corte el grifo al PARÁSITO este, se le acaba la tontería. Pero claro, si para la gasolina, la comida, el móvil, el parking y el cochecito tiene un SUBNORMAL detrás PAGANDO, pues nos montamos la película que quieras.

¿Tú también has dejado de remar? ¿También te mantienen tus papis o una panda de subnormales te sueltan pasta?

Y no, al sistema no se le destruye porque un deficiente se ponga a cargar en bolsas de plástico en un parking a las 3 de la mañana. Eso lo sabe hasta un niño de 3 años.


----------



## Samael (5 Dic 2022)

Si fuese lobo estaría cazando osos con un arco


----------



## Lord Vader (5 Dic 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Yo intenté replicar su modus viviendi, con una furgoneta cutre sin camperizar y con ahorros por si había problemas. Es muy duro.



¿Cuánto duraste? 
¿Por que no intentaste camperizar mínimamente la furgoneta?


----------



## -carrancas (5 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## -carrancas (5 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## proctalgiafugax (5 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Las flexiones las hace igual, sin apenas recorrido. Prioriza la cantidad a la calidad.



Y los fondos igual, el tío no puede hundir el cuerpo en las paralelas. Está lesionado por todas partes.


----------



## proctalgiafugax (5 Dic 2022)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> Se ha borrado la cuenta era el Lobo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jajajajajaja



No se la borrado, busca sus mensajes con el buscador. Yo lo tengo en ignorados, para no leerlo más.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (5 Dic 2022)

proctalgiafugax dijo:


> No se la borrado, busca sus mensajes con el buscador. Yo lo tengo en ignorados, para no leerlo más.



Pero han desaparecido todos sus comentarios en este foro


----------



## proctalgiafugax (5 Dic 2022)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> Pero han desaparecido todos sus comentarios en este foro



Eso es que lo tienes en ignorados. Yo lo he sacado de ahí, y se puede leer, no es tan inteligente.


----------



## Pall0t (5 Dic 2022)

Sus primeras temporadas tenía cosas interesantes, pero llegó un punto que me dejaban muy mal rollo sus videos, como un regustillo tóxico y amargo que no aguanto más de 5 minutos. Yo creo que debería recordar que es más libre que la mayoría de gente y dejarse de bobadas. Por supuesto echar un buen polvazo de vez en cuando le ayudaría también. Una lastima.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (5 Dic 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> "Dejar de remar". Si es que no puedes ser más subnormal.
> 
> El cuatro ojos puede vivir PORQUE OTROS LE PAGAN SUS VICIOS. Esa es la realidad de "dejar de remar". En cuanto se le corte el grifo al PARÁSITO este, se le acaba la tontería. Pero claro, si para la gasolina, la comida, el móvil, el parking y el cochecito tiene un SUBNORMAL detrás PAGANDO, pues nos montamos la película que quieras.
> 
> ...



¿Alguno de aquí le pagáis sus "vicios"? No, ¿verdad? ¿Os ha pedido algo?

¿Y si con la herencia familiar le apetece vivir humildemente en un coche sin molestar a nadie ni pedir nada? Hay otros que se compran casas, cochazos o hacen reformas, o se pegan viajes de la rehostia. Cada uno vive como quiere. 

No entendéis que la forma de acabar con esto, que cada día se pone peor, es irse saliendo del sistema poco a poco y como buenamente se pueda. Huelga fiscal y veréis como se acaba esta mierda, pero la gente no tiene cojones.

Además, él ha trabajado, cuando le apetezca se va a una isla a vivir con poco y trabajar de lo que sea. Tiene más salud física que la mayoría de los que estáis aquí llorando.

Evidentemente él solo no va a cambiar el sistema, ni ninguno de los que estamos aquí. Él transmite un mensaje y denuncia este mundo y esta sociedad putrefacta.

Seguís sin decirme qué tanto os escuece.

Con vosotros no se mete ni os pide nada.


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Estara con el mono de los cigarrillos de la risa.
> 
> Anda que no se nota cuando va fumado de buen rollito hablando de su guru de los viajes astrales y con el mono, pegando berridos con furia porcina y deseando el apocalipsis.



Drogas y vicios que le pagais los que os creeis sus mierda-videos o le donais en el Paypal.


----------



## EGO (6 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Drogas y vicios que le pagais los que os creeis sus mierda-videos o le donais en el Paypal.



¿Y a ti quien te paga para estar aqui "obsesionado" con el?

Es curioso que en ciertos temas siempre apareceis la misma morralla a dar por el culo.


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Pillar trabajo de segurata en Warcelona jugándose el pellejo con moronegros macheteros, buscarse novia cajera carruselera e irse a vivir a un barrio de mohammeds para dedicarse a la cría de larvas reggetruñeras con casi 40 años que tiene. ¿Que podría salir mal?
> 
> Casi que prefiero pasar frío en un coche.



JAJAJAJAJA 

Hombre visto así. Pero insisto que LOBO ESTEPARIO es puro troleo, se debe estar sacando una pasta gansa mientras se rie de los ingenuos que caen en estas cosas.


----------



## JyQ (6 Dic 2022)

Yo también puedo disidir de lo que haga falta gorroneando a los demás.
¿A qué quieres que te gane disidiendo de todo?
DISIDO!!!


----------



## gilmour38 (6 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA
> 
> Hombre visto así. Pero insisto que LOBO ESTEPARIO es puro troleo, se debe estar sacando una pasta gansa mientras se rie de los ingenuos que caen en estas cosas.



Y cuál es la fuente de pasta gansa?


----------



## gilmour38 (6 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que fuentes de ingreso tiene derivadas de su teatro tiene? Cuánto crees que le puede reportar las donaciones que pueda recibir?



Pues si gana mucha pasta seria el puto amo, porque en su canal no menciona que le hagan ningún ingreso o le he visto pidiendo dinero para sostener su canal? Qué mala es la envidia, hasta de un tio que duerme por ahí tirado , os jode a algunos, asco sociedad


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Es curioso que en ciertos temas siempre apareceis la misma morralla a dar por el culo.



Y un nazi como tú sacando la patita.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que fuentes de ingreso tiene derivadas de su teatro tiene? Cuánto crees que le puede reportar las donaciones que pueda recibir?



Tiene los ingresos de su canal, las donaciones de sus seguidores y la herencia que le entregaron sus padres, depositada en un banco del malvado sistema que critica.


----------



## copy paste (6 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Seguís sin decirme qué tanto os escuece



ya lo han dicho muchas vececes de diferentes maneras

escuece:
producir un sentimiento de malestar en una persona

el sentimiento de malestar que causan sus videos es la desesperanza

mucha gente aunque tenga fortaleza, prefiere evitar esos ataques, por eso dejan de ver los videos



Topacio dijo:


> Lobo estepario es un agente desmoralizador





Individuo soberano dijo:


> Agente desmoralizador





_______ dijo:


> Juan Arbex (lobo estepario) es un agente desmoralizados del régimen


----------



## Kiedis_09 (6 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ya, pero no se aguanta ni el,y mucho menos los demás.



¿Y tú te aguantas a ti mismo? Él vive como quiere.

Además, si no lo aguantáis, ¿para qué lo veis y para qué perdéis el tiempo aquí?


----------



## Kiedis_09 (6 Dic 2022)

copy paste dijo:


> ya lo han dicho muchas vececes de diferentes maneras
> 
> escuece:
> producir un sentimiento de malestar en una persona
> ...



Un agente desmoralizador, manda cojones. De verdad que me parto con vosotros. Es un tipo que vive como le da la puta gana. Si sus vídeos os producen malestar, no los veáis. Hay a quien no le producen malestar. Fin.

El cambio empieza en uno mismo y todos lidiamos con nuestros demonios internos.


----------



## copy paste (6 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Si sus vídeos os producen malestar, no los veáis



es lo que hacen, dejan de ver los videos,

pero es entendible que al percibirlo como agente desmoralizador, traten de advertirle a los demas, 

por eso participan con sus comentarios

que es la respuesta a la pregunta,


----------



## Kiedis_09 (6 Dic 2022)

copy paste dijo:


> es lo que hacen, dejan de ver los videos,
> 
> pero es entendible que al percibirlo como agente desmoralizador, traten de advertirle a los demas,
> 
> ...



Me hace gracia que haya borregos sistémicos tratando de advertir a alguien. Quien lo perciba como agente desmoralizador está muy equivocado.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Me hace gracia que haya borregos sistémicos tratando de advertir a alguien. Quien lo perciba como agente desmoralizador está muy equivocado.



No es agente de nada, ni de nadie, Juan es un producto o mas bien un subproducto.

*Cagafierro se fuerte, Burbuja esta contigo !!!.*


----------



## Kiedis_09 (6 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No es agente de nada, ni de nadie, Juan es un producto o mas bien un subproducto.
> 
> *Cagafierro se fuerte, Burbuja esta contigo !!!.*



¿Un subproducto de qué, o de quién?

No sé, a mí este mundo cada día me da también más asco, y hay evidencias de sobra. Si eso es ser un subproducto, pues vale. Si no sois capaces de ver que este mundo y esta sociedad están cada día más en la mierda, tenéis un problema.


----------



## GT5 (6 Dic 2022)

Las 80 ratas mariconas que aplauden al bobo estepario en este hilo y en ningún otro (porque los 5 primeros posts son a favor y han entrado en tromba muy subiditos) se han quedado calladas con la cara violeta y las bragas rosas cagadas en cientos de hilos.

Es lo único que se extrae de verdad del hilo. Lo cobardes y ridículos que sois.


----------



## Gurney (6 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Un agente desmoralizador, manda cojones. De verdad que me parto con vosotros. Es un tipo que vive como le da la puta gana. Si sus vídeos os producen malestar, no los veáis. Hay a quien no le producen malestar. Fin.
> 
> El cambio empieza en uno mismo y todos lidiamos con nuestros demonios internos.





Efectivamente, no es un agente: es decir, no está al servicio del Gobierno o de alguna asociación secreta

Pero sí, sí es desmoralizador, porque predica la pequeñez, el vivir como un indigente, el encabronamiento continuo, los ataques de ira descontrolada, la adicción al hachís y demás mierdas de moros, etc

Y es una doble desmoralización, porque añadido a eso, su mensaje es absolutista, como si esa vida lamentable fuera la única solución contra el Kali Yuga. Y es una absoluta falsedad, porque la vía de Lobo es la vía de retirada, de derrota improductiva, del niño que se tapa los ojos para no ver algo que no le gusta

Y hay otros caminos mucho mejores. Básicamente dos: el de Guenon, la contemplación, el misticismo (dentro de una tradición, no new age); y el de Evola, el guerrero espiritual que abraza la acción (no política, por supuesto; es más, anti-política)

Ninguna de estas dos implica una mediocridad como la que vive Lobo. Ni siquiera Ted Kaczinsky vivía así de mal: él optó por la vida en el bosque de Montana. Sin luz ni agua corriente, pero viviendo de la tierra. En cambio Lobo es un subproducto industrial, viviendo en entornos urbanitas, dentro de un ataúd de acero y aluminio, comiendo de lata de conservas, "informándose" a través de un móvil

Chavales, no hagáis caso a lo que diga ese pobre hombre: es derrotismo en vena, mala hostia reconcentrada, endeblez intelectual por un batiburrillo de ideas en su mayor parte muy malas, y las que son buenas, muy mal hiladas

Sólo el Sol y el Acero os mostrarán el Camino, y eso no pasa por vivir congelados


----------



## gilmour38 (6 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tiene los ingresos de su canal, las donaciones de sus seguidores y la herencia que le entregaron sus padres, depositada en un banco del malvado sistema que critica.



Ingresos de su canal? cual? Telegram? Eso no te da dinero. En cuanto a las donaciones no pone numero de cuenta ni nada no sé si alguien le donará, hablar por hablar. Yo no lo veo pidiendo pasta por ningún lado. Dame pruebas, mensajes de gente que le ha donado, pruebas.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (6 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Efectivamente, no es un agente: es decir, no está al servicio del Gobierno o de alguna asociación secreta
> 
> Pero sí, sí es desmoralizador, porque predica la pequeñez, el vivir como un indigente, el encabronamiento continuo, los ataques de ira descontrolada, la adicción al hachís y demás mierdas de moros, etc
> 
> ...



No lo hace a propósito. Él sufre y está buscando su camino, tratando de liberarse de sus demonios. No seré yo quien defienda el modo en que está decidiendo afrontar todo esto ahora mismo, pero no me entrometo en su camino, aún pudiendo hablar con él. Hay que respetar el libre albedrío. Está claro que el Lobo no está pasando por su mejor momento, tiene una lesión en los ojos que lo desmoraliza porque no sabe si seguirá viendo dentro de dos años.

Pero él no incita a llevar esa vida o vivir así. Creo que los que aquí habláis no lo conocéis personalmente o tanto como deberíais, para decir lo que decís. Yo personalmente no viviría jamás en un coche. Aún así, él no se mete con nadie. Denuncia este sistema y con mucha razón. La gente que lo ve empatiza con él en cuanto a sentirse indentificado con este mundo cada día más distópico. La gente que lo ve no decide al día siguiente irse a vivir a un coche. Lo realmente triste es que haya gente criticándole o riéndose de él cuando no les ha hecho nada.


----------



## cortijero92 (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Gurney (7 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> No lo hace a propósito. Él sufre y está buscando su camino, tratando de liberarse de sus demonios. No seré yo quien defienda el modo en que está decidiendo afrontar todo esto ahora mismo, pero no me entrometo en su camino, aún pudiendo hablar con él. Hay que respetar el libre albedrío. Está claro que el Lobo no está pasando por su mejor momento, tiene una lesión en los ojos que lo desmoraliza porque no sabe si seguirá viendo dentro de dos años.
> 
> Pero él no incita a llevar esa vida o vivir así. Creo que los que aquí habláis no lo conocéis personalmente o tanto como deberíais, para decir lo que decís. Yo personalmente no viviría jamás en un coche. Aún así, él no se mete con nadie. Denuncia este sistema y con mucha razón. La gente que lo ve empatiza con él en cuanto a sentirse indentificado con este mundo cada día más distópico. La gente que lo ve no decide al día siguiente irse a vivir a un coche. Lo realmente triste es que haya gente criticándole o riéndose de él cuando no les ha hecho nada.





El tipo cuyo libro comento en mi hilo, el frend Bronze Age Pervert, denuncia este sistema

Y lo hace con estilo, en un tono nietzschiano de 2022: trolleadas, risa como arma, valentía, fuerza, soñando con un nuevo César que aplaste a China, predicando una vida militar llena de potencia (no al servicio de transexuales que hayan llegado a general, por supuesto), tomando el Sol, que es Dios

Cuando lees su libro, el corazón se te llena de fuego

En cambio, cuando ves un vídeo del Lobo, la derroición, la apatía, el ver el partido ya perdido, es lo que te inunda

Yo no digo que el Lobo lo haga a propósito: sólo que ese mensaje es nefasto. De hecho, el sistema quiere eso: que todo disidente viva "en pequeño", retirado, descansando mal, comiendo regular, odiando a casi todo el mundo. Evidentemente, es un hombre enfermo, y no sólo de los ojos. Le deseo lo mejor, pero su prédica hace daño: pesimismo, reiteración en los temas, arrebatos de ira por minucias, depresión evidente, outfits y ambiente post-industrial feísta, etc

Cuando en realidad miles de millones deberán ser aplastados, pero con gozo, vestidos como samurais, con walkirias en nuestro regazo


A PELO, A PELO SIEMPRE


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


>




Lo que decimos, juguete roto total del mundo del modelaje. 

Lo tenemos más visto y advertido que el tebeo. A él y a otros casos. 

Había una por ahí hace poco por las calles de Barcelona tirada que habia estado en lo más alto en EEUU en los 80.

Nada que no hayamos advertido aquí mil veces. Éste se creia que iba a comerse el mundo y el mundo y la vida se lo han zampado. Habían canciones ya en los 60 sobre estos fracasos en el mundillo de lo fashion y hollywood y demás. Es un gran tema. Lo vuelvo a poner:






Pero venga, campeones, a ver si llegais a las 50 páginas con el pobre loco.


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2022)

Pero la mejor de ella es esta, por supuesto. Temazo absoluto. Auténtico top 100 de la historia de la música pop.


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2022)

Esto es CLASE y es en lo que deberiaís fijaros, en esta belleza, y no en ése pobre diablo a punto del suicidio. A los monstruos no mirar, el abismo te devolverá la mirada, PASAD YA COÑO DE ESE SER TAN NEGATIVO ENAMORADO DE SI MISMO.


----------



## Seagrams (7 Dic 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


>




Patético. 

Un vago fumaporros fracasado enfermo mental de 40 tacos haciendose selfies sin camiseta por la calle mientras critica a los "zombis sistémicos"

El Tiktoker Outsider, hoyga. Nos ha jodío


----------



## EGO (7 Dic 2022)

Lobo es un zombi sistemico jugando a que no lo es.

Si no lo fuera, sus videos estarian grabados en lo alto de montañas o desde una tienda de camping en alguna pradera de los Pirineos o Albarracin.O se habria ido a alguna comuna hipi.

Muy en el fondo no quiere encontrar esa caseta silenciosa con chimenea donde retirarse.Le encanta estar en el bullicio rodeado de gente y la dopamina de las redes sociales.


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (7 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> No lo hace a propósito. Él sufre y está buscando su camino, tratando de liberarse de sus demonios. No seré yo quien defienda el modo en que está decidiendo afrontar todo esto ahora mismo, pero no me entrometo en su camino, aún pudiendo hablar con él. Hay que respetar el libre albedrío. Está claro que el Lobo no está pasando por su mejor momento, tiene una lesión en los ojos que lo desmoraliza porque no sabe si seguirá viendo dentro de dos años.
> 
> Pero él no incita a llevar esa vida o vivir así. Creo que los que aquí habláis no lo conocéis personalmente o tanto como deberíais, para decir lo que decís. Yo personalmente no viviría jamás en un coche. Aún así, él no se mete con nadie. Denuncia este sistema y con mucha razón. La gente que lo ve empatiza con él en cuanto a sentirse indentificado con este mundo cada día más distópico. La gente que lo ve no decide al día siguiente irse a vivir a un coche. Lo realmente triste es que haya gente criticándole o riéndose de él cuando no les ha hecho nada.



Si se queda ciego le dan pensión por invalidez. Creo que lobo debería trabajar ahora que tiene energías. Con 3 años ahorrando se puede pillar una parcela y hacerse una casita. Si quiere trabajar en mi pueblo hay trabajos. Tiene una empresa de metal, otra de alimentos y otra de ladrilllos que trabajan los 365 días del año. Teniendo coche si no curra es por que no quiere


----------



## Asuranceturis (7 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lobo es un zombi sistemico jugando a que no lo es.
> 
> Si no lo fuera, sus videos estarian grabados en lo alto de montañas o desde una tienda de camping en alguna pradera de los Pirineos o Albarracin.O se habria ido a alguna comuna hipi.
> 
> Muy en el fondo no quiere encontrar esa caseta silenciosa con chimenea donde retirarse.Le encanta estar en el bullicio rodeado de gente y la dopamina de las redes sociales.



Es lo que la gente no entiende aun.
Los que una vez emos llevado esa vida despreciamos al Lobo.
El no se esta dedicando a disfrutar esa libertad que tiene.
Si no a quejarse de otros y de lo que no tiene.
Eso deberia hacer desconfiar a muchos pero bueno.
Pena cero,que se busque un curro o aprenda a hacer malabares o a tocar el ukelele.
Quien no se consuela es por que no quiere.
Este esta parasitado y solo suelta mierda.
Ademas esta zumbao con tantas voces en la cabeza.
Tipico pijo.


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (7 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Alguno de aquí le pagáis sus "vicios"? No, ¿verdad? ¿Os ha pedido algo?
> 
> ¿Y si con la herencia familiar le apetece vivir humildemente en un coche sin molestar a nadie ni pedir nada? Hay otros que se compran casas, cochazos o hacen reformas, o se pegan viajes de la rehostia. Cada uno vive como quiere.
> 
> ...



¿Pero en qué mundo vives, criatura? ¿De verdad te crees que un desgraciado viviendo en un coche puede dar envidia a alguien y producirle "escozor"? Es que sois bastante más subnormales de lo que aparantáis.

Podría dar "escozor" si el cuatro ojos estuviera viviendo feliz en una granja, con familia e hijos, viviendo de lo que cultiva y de sus animales, sin necesitar bancos ni ayuda financiera. Eso sí podría dar envidia y eso sí es salirse del sistema. 

Pero por contra, tenemos a un desgraciado metido en un coche que en AÑOS no ha sido capaz de gestionarse ni una vivienda propia, con una nula relación social, sin familia ni descendencia, que tiene que ir mendigando y que vive en total dependencia de RR.SS. Y a eso le llamáis "dejar de remar" y "salirse del sistema". 

Menuda panda de subnormales estáis hechos.


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (7 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> Me hace gracia que haya borregos sistémicos tratando de advertir a alguien. Quien lo perciba como agente desmoralizador está muy equivocado.



¿Tú de que vives, antisistema? ¿Debajo de un puente, en un coche o vas todos los días a trabajar pero te crees algo porque dices tonterías sobre el 5G?


----------



## Seagrams (7 Dic 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> ¿Tú de que vives, antisistema? ¿Debajo de un puente, en un coche o vas todos los días a trabajar pero te crees algo porque dices tonterías sobre el 5G?



Sabe Dios de qué vive la descerebrada esta. Esta es una de tantas pagafantas del lobo que las rncandila con su rollito into the wild y en unos meses habrá visto lo que hay en realidad y puesto pies en polvorosa. La subnormal cree que se ha ido a trabajar a las islas y la realidad es que ha estado allí de apalancado, mantenido por una mujer hasta que se hartó y le dió una patada al lobito, como es lógico, y lo mandó de vuelta a la península. En su puta vida ha trabajado Lobo Estepario mas allá de hacer un par de anuncios porque eso sí que "le enrolla" (el asceta de la vida) siempre ha vivido de sus padres, amigos, parejas y fans.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (7 Dic 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> ¿Pero en qué mundo vives, criatura? ¿De verdad te crees que un desgraciado viviendo en un coche puede dar envidia a alguien y producirle "escozor"? Es que sois bastante más subnormales de lo que aparantáis.
> 
> Podría dar "escozor" si el cuatro ojos estuviera viviendo feliz en una granja, con familia e hijos, viviendo de lo que cultiva y de sus animales, sin necesitar bancos ni ayuda financiera. Eso sí podría dar envidia y eso sí es salirse del sistema.
> 
> ...



Vivo en el mismo mundo podrido y satánico que tú. Él vive como le da la gana y denuncia cosas muy ciertas. Me la suda su vida, como si vive debajo de un puente. Lo realmente triste y de subnormales es que estéis aquí creando hilos de mierda riéndoos y rajando de un tipo que no os ha hecho nada, denuncia el sistema y vive como puede y quiere. Al ignore os vais todos, pesados.


----------



## Kiedis_09 (7 Dic 2022)

Asuranceturis dijo:


> Es lo que la gente no entiende aun.
> Los que una vez emos llevado esa vida despreciamos al Lobo.
> El no se esta dedicando a disfrutar esa libertad que tiene.
> Si no a quejarse de otros y de lo que no tiene.
> ...



Cada uno vive como quiere y sufre a su manera. Este mundo es cada día más hostil y hay cada vez menos humanos. Y no son cosas de Telegram, es la vida real. Cómo viva el Lobo es su problema, yo jamás viviría así, de hecho los que lo conocemos le hemos dado algún que otro consejo, y allá él. Pero no pide limosnas ni da la brasa a nadie. Solo graba vídeos en Telegram cagándose en la mierda de mundo y de sociedad, y con razón, joder.
Tampoco pretende dar pena ni pide nada a absolutamente nadie. Que aquí no paráis de decir que anda pidiendo cosas. Ni de coña.


----------



## URBAN1ZADOR (7 Dic 2022)

Lobo tiene razón en muchas cosas. Este mundo es un timo. Los borregos que nos adaptamos a sus reglas tenemos un serio problema. El Gobierno debería proporcionar cotos públicos de caza y dejarle aparcar donde le salga de las pelotas. A los españoles debería corresponderle un trozo de tierra para salirse de este sistema de mierda. Quieren que vivamos en colmenas.
Lobo por su parte creo que debería ponerse a currar en algo para que pueda ahorrar.


----------



## ganado (7 Dic 2022)

URBAN1ZADOR dijo:


> Lobo tiene razón en muchas cosas. Este mundo es un timo. Los borregos que nos adaptamos a sus reglas tenemos un serio problema. El Gobierno debería proporcionar cotos públicos de caza y dejarle aparcar donde le salga de las pelotas. A los españoles debería corresponderle un trozo de tierra para salirse de este sistema de mierda. Quieren que vivamos en colmenas.
> Lobo por su parte creo que debería ponerse a currar en algo para que pueda ahorrar.



Yo voy en moto cross de caza con arco


----------



## EGO (7 Dic 2022)

No se puede escapar de matrix.

En la pelicula,la pastilla roja solo es una alternativa tan ilusioria como la otra, que crean las maquinas para tener controlados a los que se han coscado que todo es una simulacion y asi no se desmadre la entropia del sistema.

Matrix solo sera destruida cuando el sheriff del cotarro quiera irse a dormir una buena temporada.Lo unico que podemos hacer nosotros es cumplir la mision que nos ha tocado lo mejor posible.









LOS DÍAS Y NOCHES DE BRAHMÂ - EL HUVO DEL MUNDO


LOS DÍAS Y NOCHES DE BRAHMÂ - EL HUVO DEL MUNDO




1library.co





_Éste es el nombre que se ha dado a los Períodos llamados Manvantara (Manu-antara o entre Manus) y Pralaya, o Disolución; el_* uno se refiere a los Períodos activos del Universo; el otro, a sus tiempos de Reposo relativos y completos*

Y asi por toda la eternidad.El eterno retorno que muy pocos estan dispuestos a asumir porque es de locos.


----------



## Rocker (7 Dic 2022)

El tío es un pesado, sus vídeos son siempre lo mismo. Un hombre adulto quejándose porque se ha enterado de cómo funciona el mundo y está asqueado de todo porque no ha conseguido llegar más alto porque se lo merece igual que el resto de millones de personas del planeta.
Siempre ha sido así, o te toca ser un esclavo toda tu vida o tienes suerte de ser rico de cuna. Muy pocos han conseguido cambiar su suerte, y llegar a tener alguna fortuna, libertad financiera, etc. pero sólo ha sido mediante esfuerzo.

Lo que no se puede pretender es tirar la toalla y decir que como el sistema es una mierda, mejor dejarlo todo y vivir como un vagabundo. Él ha escogido ese camino, y es lo que tiene. No se puede andar lloriqueando por la vida con 45 años estando bien de salud, y ser un quejica y un vago, hay gente mucho más joven a la que le han tocado desgracias de salud y han salido sobreponerse y nunca tirar la toalla.

Su mensaje es destructor, igual que el de toda la gente que conozco que le da a las drogas.


----------



## Seagrams (7 Dic 2022)

URBAN1ZADOR dijo:


> Lobo tiene razón en muchas cosas. Este mundo es un timo. Los borregos que nos adaptamos a sus reglas tenemos un serio problema. El Gobierno debería proporcionar cotos públicos de caza y dejarle aparcar donde le salga de las pelotas. A los españoles debería corresponderle un trozo de tierra para salirse de este sistema de mierda. Quieren que vivamos en colmenas.
> Lobo por su parte creo que debería ponerse a currar en algo para que pueda ahorrar.



Claro que sí. Yo me adaptaría con mucho gusto a vivir del dinero de mi papi funcionario clase A y también de los favores y donativos de gente adaptada al sistema para no tener que adaptarme yo al sistema. Parasitar a quien se ha adaptado es mucho más etico y es un motivo para enorgullecerse y para admirar a quien lo hace.

Sí: Olé el visionarismo jeta


----------



## Carlos París (7 Dic 2022)

El tal lobo es la típica persona tóxica que vive de dar sablazos a los demás y que jamás hace nada por sí mismo para mejorar su vida, solo hablar y quejarse.


----------



## Seagrams (7 Dic 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> El tío es un pesado, sus vídeos son siempre lo mismo. Un hombre adulto quejándose porque se ha enterado de cómo funciona el mundo y está asqueado de todo porque no ha conseguido llegar más alto porque se lo merece igual que el resto de millones de personas del planeta.
> Siempre ha sido así, o te toca ser un esclavo toda tu vida o tienes suerte de ser rico de cuna. Muy pocos han conseguido cambiar su suerte, y llegar a tener alguna fortuna, libertad financiera, etc. pero sólo ha sido mediante esfuerzo.
> 
> Lo que no se puede pretender es tirar la toalla y decir que como el sistema es una mierda, mejor dejarlo todo y vivir como un vagabundo. Él ha escogido ese camino, y es lo que tiene. No se puede andar lloriqueando por la vida con 45 años estando bien de salud, y ser un quejica y un vago, hay gente mucho más joven a la que le han tocado desgracias de salud y han salido sobreponerse y nunca tirar la toalla.
> ...



Que el Lobo Estepario es un tipo con problemas psiquiátricos que se pasa el día durmiendo y la noche fumando porros y repitiendo las ideas que escucha de otros. Es un tío que no se puede adaptar a la sociedad por problemas psicológicoa (ya no entro en si es o no sano tener esa capacidad: simplemente él NO PUEDE: no es por elección que ha salido de la sociedad) Todo su speech antisistema es para justificar que es un vago con muchos problemas para socializar incapaz de llevar una vida mínimaente funconal de manera autónoma. Por lo demás es un pijo de cojones: le encanta la buena vida. Fliparíais con lo pijo que es


----------



## copy paste (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Gamelin (7 Dic 2022)

Lo que yo no entiendo es porque no hace directos en Youtube o twitch, no creo que le fueran a faltar donaciones y suscriptores


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (7 Dic 2022)

Me hacen gracia todos los cuñaos que critican a este tipo para justificar las vidas de mierda de esclavos que llevan, teniendo que aguantar además a una Charo menopaúsica con la que con mucha suerte follan una vez al mes. Sólo hay que darse la vuelta por cualquier centro comercial un sábado por la tarde para ver a estos neoesclavos del siglo XXI y las caras de muertos en vida con la mirada perdida que llevan. "Pero ej ke o te adajtaj o murej, gñeeeee". En fin...


----------



## Gurney (8 Dic 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> Me hacen gracia todos los cuñaos que critican a este tipo para justificar las vidas de mierda de esclavos que llevan, teniendo que aguantar además a una Charo menopaúsica con la que con mucha suerte follan una vez al mes. Sólo hay que darse la vuelta por cualquier centro comercial un sábado por la tarde para ver a estos neoesclavos del siglo XXI y las caras de muertos en vida con la mirada perdida que llevan. "Pero ej ke o te adajtaj o murej, gñeeeee". En fin...





Ya se ha dicho que la vida de Joaquín y Charo nunca será la solución. Es más, es probablemente el problema

Lo cual no hace que la perspectiva de Lobo sea menos tóxica, y que vivir al raso en León en el mes de diciembre sea una idea ridícula

Zombies sistémicos? Por supuesto, a patadas, estamos en el tiempo de la "rebelión" de las masas (aunque se escribiera hace casi 100 años)
Zombies antisistémicos? También, muchos menos, y uno de ellos es el protagonista de este hilo


----------



## gilmour38 (8 Dic 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Que el Lobo Estepario es un tipo con problemas psiquiátricos que se pasa el día durmiendo y la noche fumando porros y repitiendo las ideas que escucha de otros. Es un tío que no se puede adaptar a la sociedad por problemas psicológicoa (ya no entro en si es o no sano tener esa capacidad: simplemente él NO PUEDE: no es por elección que ha salido de la sociedad) Todo su speech antisistema es para justificar que es un vago con muchos problemas para socializar incapaz de llevar una vida mínimaente funconal de manera autónoma. Por lo demás es un pijo de cojones: le encanta la buena vida. Fliparíais con lo pijo que es



Coincido contigo. Es más, si Lobo sobrevive, y cuando sus padres mueran y herede, creo que se va ir a comer a los mejores restaurantes , bebiéndose buen vino y manjares, porque la familia es de buen nivel económico. Al final , como dices es un pijazo de la hostia pseudohippie y con pasta seguro que disfruta de ser un hippiecayetano 3.0.


----------



## gilmour38 (8 Dic 2022)

Gamelin dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es porque no hace directos en Youtube o twitch, no creo que le fueran a faltar donaciones y suscriptores



Pues porque está atontado, no sabe ganarse un euro. Si abre un canal para hablar de sus magufadas, vacunas....Es tontería porque se lo chaparían en nada. Pero un canal hablando con la gente desde el coche, que la gente pudiera llamarle y respondiendo preguntas, seguro le llueven las donaciones. Tiene tan pocas ganas de trabajar como de ganar dinero. Y otro canal con entrenamientos en youtube y también ganaría pasta. Pero es más fácil quejarse y lloriquear. Si quisiera ganar pasta, la ganaría, estoy convencido.


----------



## elpesetilla (8 Dic 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> alguien tiene su contacto? Me gustaría ayudarle



economicamente??

igual te tiene que ayudar el a ti jajaja

este tio es un person de la vida, es cierto que no parece mala gente ni tiene mal fondo , pero vamos un niño de papa que le apetece "pasarlo mal" un tiempo y luego en invierno a casa, como hace todos los años.,.. luego vuelve en primavera con el buen tiempo a vivir por ahi y contar su paridas

Muy facil ser un "tirado" cuando tienes dinero y lugar al que volver cuando te cansas de hacer el payaso

una fabada del yantar de pepe se comia , marca de conservas top y cara

el cuerpo que tiene , la masa muscular no se consigue ni mantiene si no comes proteina de calidad, el gasoil para el coche etc

Lo que es un vago al que no le gusta currar y tiene todo el tiempo libre, hay vagos a los que no les gusta currar porque les sale mas rentable no currar y cobrar 600 euros de ayuda que doblar el lomo por 1000 euros... peor este tio no curra porque tiene detras a los papas ..


----------



## elpesetilla (8 Dic 2022)

Kiedis_09 dijo:


> ¿Y a ti qué te importa? Eso es irrelevante. Lo triste es que haya gente aquí supuestamente despierta lloriqueando y rajando de una de las pocas personas en este país que habla claro clarinete y dice verdades como puños.
> 
> Venga, ya me cansé de aguantar niñatos.




vamos, que eres su grupiie y si te pide culo se lo das


un medico es buena persona por el hecho de ser medico??

UN medico nazi puede ser buena persona??

El mensaje de este personaje pierde toda la fuerza en el momento en que ves que es un vago vividor, que vive de sus papis con dinero, que no le gusta currar y que hace el paripe de pasarlo mal


----------



## Seagrams (8 Dic 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> alguien tiene su contacto? Me gustaría ayudarle



Mucha gente se acerca a ayudarle. Todos acaban huyendo por patas. Es una persona terriblemente infantil. No es que sea un hijoputa esafador que va ahí con toda la mala idea. Es que es como un niño que se cree que los demás tienen que mantenerle y a la más mínima que hagan que no le guste le da una pataleta y les pone una cruz, les arma un pollo o lo que sea. Él va a exigirte que le hagas favores y mas favores, que actúes como un empleado suyo. Hasta que se te hinchen los huevos lo suficiente. Él jamás va a hacerte un favor a ti. Es un egocéntrico total. Así se comporta con sus padres y con cuanta persona bienintencionada se le arrima. Le importará una mierda pasar de ti cuando ya no saque nada de ti porque continuamente le llega gente nueva a la que parasitar. Y así es como vive.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> economicamente??
> 
> igual te tiene que ayudar el a ti jajaja
> 
> ...



Exacto, va de vagabundo antisistema porque sabe que tiene un gran colchón al que siempre volver.


----------



## Teseracto (8 Dic 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Mucha gente se acerca a ayudarle. Todos acaban huyendo por patas. Es una persona terriblemente infantil. No es que sea un hijoputa esafador que va ahí con toda la mala idea. Es que es como un niño que se cree que los demás tienen que mantenerle y a la más mínima que hagan que no le guste le da una pataleta y les pone una cruz, les arma un pollo o lo que sea. Él va a exigirte que le hagas favores y mas favores, que actúes como un empleado suyo. Hasta que se te hinchen los huevos lo suficiente. Él jamás va a hacerte un favor a ti. Es un egocéntrico total. Así se comporta con sus padres y con cuanta persona bienintencionada se le arrima. Le importará una mierda pasar de ti cuando ya no saque nada de ti porque continuamente le llega gente nueva a la que parasitar. Y así es como vive.




Curiosamente con la gente que le acoje en sus casas siempre termina mal. Y siempre es culpa de ellos, claro.


----------



## elpesetilla (9 Dic 2022)

grabara cuatro videos y para casa como cada invierno a comer fabada el yantar de pepe en casita de papis calentito y viendo la tele y leyendo con su ebook, pq currar como que no,,, luego con el uen tiempo saldra a hacer el tonto y a decir lo malo que es el mundo


----------



## Seagrams (9 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> grabara cuatro videos y para casa como cada invierno a comer fabada el yantar de pepe en casita de papis calentito y viendo la tele y leyendo con su ebook, pq currar como que no,,, luego con el uen tiempo saldra a hacer el tonto y a decir lo malo que es el mundo



O para el hotel en Portugal, como se tiró el invierno el año pasado Por cierto ¿Eso lo contó en los vidrios revolusionarios-antisistema?


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Dic 2022)

La dieta de Juan, la reencarnacion de un signifer.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (10 Dic 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Hombre que curro y eso, fue un mes y pico en el coche. Me ahorre cientos de eyuros en hostales y tienes aventuras todos los díAs. Es divertido también, CON SUS PARTES DURAS. Los que sois unas mariconas de metro y oficina no teneis huevos de hacerlo, ...por muy guapos que vayais a trabajar....a ver si un conocido os va a ver y se rie e la cena de la empresa.
> 
> Intentadlo. Se pilla mejor forma y es sano, pero tiene su dureza. Me bañé en un bevedero de vacas de agua de manantial escondido entre los bosques del Pirineo. Si os pensaisque somos jipis no teneis ni idea, Anda, a chupar el culo a la charo de RRhh y a recibir felicitaciones y palmaditas en la espalda de algun compi . Payasos, de tan integrados que estais, el sistema se rie de vosotos.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Hay mucho "foreador de barra pegado a la estufa".

Si desean les cuento mis "mil y una noches".

¡Ah! Estoy tomando 3 cervezas en un bar "Paco Denigred Certified" y no he pagado. La hija de la dueña y una amiga me han invitado "a ir a su casa a comer".

Y yo he venido aquí a recoger 2 corderos...

¿Por qué están tan "faltas"? 

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Frazier (10 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La dieta de Juan, la reencarnacion de un signifer.



Con todo el amor que dice tener a los animales en general, la frase que le diría antes de comerse la fabada sería "_Te estás comiendo a Babe, el cerdito valiente..._"... luego solo ver si se come el chorizo y la grasa o lo aparta mientras mira de reojo...


----------

